# Naruto: Evolution Main rp



## Vergil (Feb 5, 2010)

*New Konoha - 1000yrs since the 5th.*

Konoha is no more - there is only New Konoha now. During an invasion of the entire shinobi world by forces from the West and a long fought war, the shinobi, despite their power, were overwhelmed by the advanced technology of the West. In order to save countless more lives the Kages from all the villages surrendered unconditionally. The shinobi arts were replaced by more conventional forms of fighting: guns, tanks, planes etc and the Shinobi way was outlawed and soon forgotten. However, many years on, unknown to everyone there are groups that still practise ? and others who have no choice (like those with bloodlines), in order to try and control and hide their powers, for fear of persecution. Shinobi are very much like mutants in X-men and have been banded together in a special school, unknown to the government or the masses

New Konoha is more like Tokyo now. The greenery of the trees is a lot less prominent and you would be struggling to call it the hidden village of the leaf. It is a democracy, like most modern cities. It shed its hidden city title and makes its money through conventional means (business, commerce etc)
The vast population assume that everyone is normal; The tales of the past are seen as exaggerations of what actually happened. No-one believes that a man can suddenly create a tree or walk on water. Some will accept you, Most won?t. Some will idolise you/most will fear you and want you dead. One thing is for certain the press and the police (and later the military) will be on your ass. Essentially there is some sort of racism towards those that are ?different?

Jinchuurikis have disappeared. They were captured a long time ago by the military and are thought to have been destroyed. A new menace lurks over the horizon. A group of individuals who believe that they are superior, they are quiet for now, however their ranks are slowky getting larger.

You start your journey at a school for gifted individuals (yes, exactly like X-men). A while ago a man contacted your parents/guardian with an opportunity to study at the country?s most prominent boarding school. For those that fought the idea, the man takes you to one side and explains what the school really is. It?s a school for shinobi.

The school has all the facilities you could dream of to make you a better shinobi, combining the old techniques with modern technology. These facilities are hidden away underground, away from prying eyes.

More students are finding their way to the school, from all walks of life. Their story and yours starts here....

__________________________________________________

Room 7


The alarm rang loudly. 8am and the three sharing the same room could not be more different. Ike, Dante and Vergil all shared the same room. The reactions of all three summed up how the three differed.

Vergil ignored the alarm, quietly reading his book having been up for the best part of two hours. Ike snapped his eyes open, rolled out of bed and face-planted onto the floor. Dante pulled the covers over his head and groaned

?Another great day!? Ike pumped his fist in the air and ran towards the door. 

?You may want to check the mirror.? Vergil said not looking up.

?Huh?? Ike looked in the mirror and was butt naked. ?Ahh! That was close Verg, thanks buddy! Your mom would have...would have..? Ike shivered and repressed the urge to piss all over the floor. He ran to his underwear drawer and pulled out his white Y-fronts. That?s all they could get him to wear, anymore and he?d throw a hissy fit. Last time they tried to make him wear trousers he shorted out the entire building with his lightning element. There was silence for an hour

?I can?t eat anymore...? Dante said in a half dream. Vergil ignored it and turned the page on advanced shuriken dynamics. ?BUT ITS AN ALL YOU CAN EAT BUFFET!!?  Dante shouted and got up with a start.

?Oh morning bro, how?s it going.? Dante said scratching his head

?Very well. You?re late.? Vergil said getting off the bed and dusting down his clothes. ?I shall meet you down there.?

Dante stretched and looked at the clock, sighing ?Why didn?t you wake me up? I thought I asked you to.?

?I?m afraid that comes under an S ranked mission and I fear I?m not quite there yet. I told you as much last night? Vergil said taking Yamato and heading to the door

?S rank mission? That?s history dude, we don?t get missions anymore, free world, do what you like. You should loosen up and be late. You know, break the rules every once in a while. Try it today. Mom will probably only tear one...?

?Exactly why I plan on being 10 minutes early.? Vergil said leaving the room and closing the door behind him

?Traitor.? Dante said shaking his head and brushing his teeth. ?10 minutes huh? Well if I?m going to get in trouble, might as well get into trouble for something more than being late..."

*IKE.*

He looked at the sea, starry eyed and in awe of the spectacle. The back of the mansion overlooked the ocean and he loved it there. Trouble is, that this is not where he wanted to go. His poor sense of direction was legendary in the school. Even with a map and instructions. He wanted to be on time but he always got lost. He smiled and waved at the birds in the sky.

?See you tomorrow!? he shouted. Little did he know that he would see them 10 minutes later

*Vergil*

He was first one there. He always was. Front and centre.

He always gained a lot of attention from the girls in the class. He wasn?t interested in those temptations. He idolised the shinobi of the past, dedicating their lives to the ninja arts and not succumbing to those temptations. The greats such as the 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th Hokage. Those were men who truly were great. It seemed to go downhill from there. Alcohol, gambling, women all seeped into the minds of the subsequent Hokage, despite their greatness ? he didn?t respect them. Not true shinobi.

He sat, acutely aware there was someone else there now. He didn?t need to talk with them and simply closed his eyes.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 11, 2010)

*Asasume’s….*

A small smile broke across Kanko’s face as he saw the familiar car pull up.  “Still drives the same damn car…”  He chuckled as walked down the steps.  “Doshi!  Glad to see you again!”  

The car door swung open and a tall blonde man stepped out grinning widely.  “Kanko!”  He laughed as the greeted each other with a hand shake and a hug.  “It’s been a long time!”

“Too long.”

“That’s a fact.  Sorry we haven’t come by much.”

“It’s of no worries.  You and Elda have your own lives.  And, I’m sure raising and training twins isn’t easy.”

“No but it’s worth it.  Come on kids hurry up.”  Doshi turned and beaconed the two in the car to get out.  

“Yeah…give me a sec…”  A deep male voice came from the back seat as the latch was slowly popped open.

With a deep breath the girl in the front seat climbed out and gave a shaky smile.  “Hi…”  She said softly as Zeke climbed out of the car.  “Yo.”  He said giving a sleepy smile and a half wave.

Memories flooded back to Kanko as he looked at the pair.  “She looks a lot like her mother…” He said remembering their own days.

“Yes she does…”  Doshi said grinning and gestured to the pair.  “Kiya.  Zeke.”  He then patted Kanko on the back.  “This is Kanko.  You remember me mentioning him don’t you?”

“Of course Daddy…”  Kiya said coming around the car and bowing to Kanko.

“Yep.”  Zeke rubbed the back of his head sleepily before heading to the trunk of the car and began pulling the baggage out.

“And, he acts just like you.  It will be great to have Asasume’s around again.”  He looked do Doshi again and shook his head.  “I hope they don’t get up to your mischief.”

Doshi just laughed and shook his head.  “Kiya wouldn’t dream of it.  And Zeke is just too lazy.”

Zeke gave a thumbs up and didn’t deny it and shut the trunk.  

“Just leave the bags.  Someone will place them in your rooms.”  Kanko said as a small blonde girl came out and began to take them inside.  “Thank you Darla…”

Kiya looked around nervously and Zeke just back against the car with his hands in his pockets.  “I should get going.  You two know how to get a hold of us if you need to.”

“Yes Daddy.”

“Got it Dad.”

“They will be in good hands.”

“I never doubted it.”  With those words Doshi embraced his kids together and got in his car and drove away.

“Now come.  Let’s get you two settled.”  On those words Kanko led the twins inside the massive building.


*Tora…*

BEEP!  BEEP!  BEEP!

The alarm went off shrilly as the blue haired girl laid in bed for a moment.  “No!  I don’t want to run with scissors!”  She screamed out in her sleep before rolling out of her bed in a tangle of sheets and blankets.  “What?!  I’m up!  I’m up!”  She yelled jumping to her feet in a fighting stance.  Her silver eyes wild as she looked around the room.  

One empty bed and another one that has an owner where the first things saw.  The other girl had black hair, well normally it was black.  Right now it was a bright orange and white stripped mass of fur as her cat laid across her head and she cuddled her broomstick muttering.  “No.  No more fish.  Thanks anyway.  We have had enough…”  Her voice was very content as she laid there, though the phrase ended with a loud snore.

Visibly calming, Tora turned the alarm off as she looked at it.  “We need to get a louder alarm.”  She sighed her shoulders slumping then a wide grin spread across her face.  “We get our new roommate today!”  Tora yelled excitedly though Yuki slept on.  “Shower!”  In a flash she was in the bathroom.  She crashed into the shower wall but recovered quickly and starting her morning rituals with a very loud version of ‘Row, Row, Row your boat’.


*Mikael…*

Being one of the first people up Mikael always wandered the school, his twin katana’s at his sides as he ventured out on to the grounds.  For the past two hours he practiced his sword techniques trying to infuse them with his katon element.  It was beginning to work but not fast enough for the young man. * “Damn it!” * He yelled pointing both the swords toward the sky.  

*“What am I doing wrong?” * Mikael muttered to himself as he paced the ocean facing training grounds.  He always enjoyed training here in the mornings.  It was the one place most people refused to go because of the cold.  For him he found it invigorating.  Besides, his flames kept him warm.

Before he could draw any conclusions or understand his faults the little alarm on his watch began to beep.  *“Fuck.  Already?” * He growled then  slammed both the swords into their sheaths and glared at the school  “Fine.”  Mikael stated and took off blasting past Kanko and pair of blondes.  

“Slow down Mikael!”  Kanko called but Mikael was already gone.

‘New students…’ he thought then laughed ignoring Kanko as he spend into a room and his chair with almost no sound.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 11, 2010)

A very intimidating girl sits on a bed with a very quiet, emotionless girl across from her. ?So what do ya have today Tsuya? Safely cleaning your blade without trying to kill your big sister? Or is it a basic ninjutsu class?? The taller one says, looking at the shorter one, chewing some mint gum.

?Nothing imparticular.? the quiet one says, a flower in her hands, particularly a single daisy.

?And who?s that flower for? Are you a sucker for Dante? No, he isn?t your type. Hmmm?probably that handsome sword master in your class, he isn?t my type, but you definitely are my opposite.? The tall one with the intimidating aura says, standing up, and stretching.

??You?re right.  You?re an Idiot.? Tsuya says, standing, ?We should go, Don?t want to be late for Kanko-sama?s speech.? she says, her emotionless face looking up at her sister.

?Tch.  Yeah, last thing we need is Dad pervin? on the other sensei again.? Inka growls, rolling her eyes at the thought of the girl?s father staring at the female sensei. As the girls wander down stairs, thirty minutes before the bell rings.

Just as they walk into the area they see their father trying to flirt with Mio, then being thrown through the wall.

?Dad needed that.? Inka says, laughing hysterically, slapping Tsuya?s back roughly, making Tsuya grunt.

"H-hey Girls, Don't mind me here..." Their shirtless father says, staing at the hole in the wall.


"Don't worry, we wern't." Inka says, smirking, as Tsuya pulls out a book.

*Yuki?*

The girl was talking in her sleep, her fat orange and white striped blob across her face as she cuddled her broomstick.  She wakes up to her roommate singing in the shower, ?Ugh?TORA!  WHY DIDN?T YOU WAKE ME UP!?? she yells at the bathroom door, after tossing her cat to the end of the bed and dropping her broomstick to the floor.  All before going into her suitcase underneath her bed, she pulls out her suitcase, in her black flannel pajama pants and a skelanimal tank-top, and looks through the bagged clothes, every outfit separately wrapped in plastic.  ?Anju Maaka!? Yuki yells, pulling out an outfit, then grabs her hair gel and comb.  She begins to dance at the door, ?C?mon Tora?Now I gotta pee?? she says, her knees twitching underneath her.

The short blue hair kunoichi comes out of the bathroom in her skin-tight spandex jumpsuit, ?I-I still don?t know how you can wear that?? she mumbles, as she rushes in, knocking her hip into Tora?s ribs accidentally, ?Sorry!? she yells behind her, once the water begins to run, Yuki starts to sing Anime openings.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Yfw_UBbUUs[/YOUTUBE]

Being able to sing Japanese very fluently.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Feb 12, 2010)

Another figure moved through the halls of the school, deftly side-stepping the frantic newcomers and slipping through inperceptible gaps in the conversing students. Clad in black, the build of the young man was slender, but fit. His movements were to the point, wasting no energy or motion, yet as sharp as a sword with the fluidity of running water. The living shadow seemed to naturally incline towards the scant darkness of the halls, traceable only through his fair skin and silvery, moon-white hair.

What truly made the young man remarkable was the long sword on the back of his waist: a relic of a chokuto, sheathed in dyed-white blackwood and five feet long. The other trait was his eyes. Startling, golden green eyes that seemed to shine in the faintest of light.

Seijun Togiretogire ignored the rambling of his classmates, not conversing with any of the riffraff just yet, slipping into the primary classroom just behind Vergil and taking up his favorite spot in the alcoves of the room, tucked away in a corner where he wouldn't be bothered by most. Almost before Seijun had stopped moving, a book was open and in his hand, eyes scanning its pages.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 12, 2010)

*Kon Asakura*​
Loud music could be heard through the hallways, even though they were headphones they were pretty loud. In the hall was a white haired boy with a cigarette in his mouth, although they weren't allowed. He kept a carefree smile on his face with his eyes closed, relaxed completely. He didn't bother to see if he was going to bump into anyone seeing as nothing bothered him at all. He kept his hands in his pockets and his body slumped over, it didn't seem he would be heading to class.

The students in the hallways were pretty annoyed with the smell of the smoke in the air and were giving him ugly looks. Of course he wasn't able to see their expressions since his eyes were closed, but even if they were open he still wouldn't care. "or else you'll fall to pieces~", he was quoting the song he was hearing, which the people around him could also hear. After the bell to class rings the teen is still walking aimlessly through the halls without a care in the world. Unexpectedly, a hand grabs and pulls away both the kids head phones and the cigarette in his mouth, "huh?" 

The teen barley turned his head to the side to see who took his belongings, it was a grown man obviously taller than him, glasses and a pretty pissed look. "ah, good morning, sensei," with that the boy returned to taking his stroll, but he is quickly pulled back by the man. "good morning nothing! Kon, what do you think your doing skipping class like this!? You do realize that out of the entire school year you have done no work at all!? You ave the worst grades,not just in the class but the entire school!", the teacher yelled out to the boy as he held him by the back of his collar. After thinking about it for about two seconds Kon gives out a small smile and simply nods.

"Why you!", seeing the lack of respect the teacher throws Kon into class, making him smash into a couple of chairs and tables. The ninja slowly stands to his feet and then proceeds to stretching, acting as if nothing had happened. Kon then sat at his seat, which was usually in the back of the class. A slacker as always the boy began resting his feet on the table in front of him. He then proceeds to lighting a new cigarette and putting it in his mouth.

As he looks to the side he notices a transparent large man with a bottle of beer in his hands, "so you guys drink to huh? well I suppose its something to do since your life is already over." He greeted the ghost who turned to the boy, seeing that the teen could see him clearly, "so you can see and talk to ghost, brat? well thats pretty impressive runt, but believe me I've done way better things in my past life than you ever will." Kon gave an interested look at the ghost before him that only he could see, "is that so? I'd be grateful if you tell me about your past." And there Kon was talking to ghost as he usually does, but to anyone else who noticed it just be Kon talking to himself as usual.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 13, 2010)

*Dante*

He stood outside, near the front gates thinking about whether to ditch class and go out. It was a big city out there and lots of girrls to use his byakugan on. He sighed with a smile.

"I love this bloodline. Thank you....um.....Mr Hyuuga" Dante said. Around that time a car pulled in and Dante thought that he may as well activate the bloodline.

In it he saw some people, but the highlight was the blonde girl with a damned nice set. Due to the car moving, he could only catch a fleeting glimpse. "D." he said sizing them up. "Well maybe I'll stick around a while longer."

He heard the distinctive steps of a woman in high heels behind him and some children running into the school. Looks like they were late too as some rushed past him. 

"Whoa easy there..." Dante smiled but then noticed a scene unfold behind him. A woman dressed all in black had a child brush past her.

"Out of my way!" there was a sick thud followed by a child crying as the girl pushed the child violently to the ground and carried on walking.

"Hey! They're just kids!" Dante said rushing to the aid of the crying child, deliberately bumping into the girl, but then feeling a sharp pain in his arm. He was bleeding.

"What the..." he said looking at his torn coat and the large scratch

"Hmph." The girl carried on walking towards the school, the aura around her was incredible, such a dark one. Her attire was gothic and slutty, and whilst she didn't have the dimensions of the blonde girl earlier, she sure knew how to flaunt what she had. Her sex appeal was unmistakable but so was her viciousness.

Dante wanted to chase her down and beat the living shit out of her but the kid she knocked over had a pretty badly grazed knee.

"Come on, you wanna see something funny? We'll head to my class and you'll see something really stupid." Dante said trying to cheer the kid up. He put her on his back and walked to the class

_______________________-

*Mion.*

The encounter with the child and the odd white haired boy had resulted in a good start to the morning. She came into reception with a smile.

"Sonozaki Mion. This is my first day. I believe my sensei has told you about my requirements of a non sharing room." she said with a frighteningly eloquent tone.

"Yes Ms Sonozaki. Your room is number 13."

"How nice."

"Oh but your introductory class is to start in a few minutes, perhaps you would like to leave your things here and pick them up later?"

"Very well. Might as well see if there is anyone worth my time here." she said heading to the class.

_______________________________

*Vergil *

He didn't often look around to see what was going on, but there was a presence approaching the room like none he had felt. A malicious one, very much unlike the irresponsible ones or the studious ones. 

He looked around and he saw his other classmates, he knew them by name but never spoke with them. Seijun, Kon, Mikael and a few others that were hardly worth remembering. The aura was not coming from them. Then who?

Then she walked in. The raven haired girl that just exuded power. Who was she? Her eyes met his and she cocked her head to one side and smiled. She looked around the room and blew a kiss to *Mikael* and to Vergil. Very purposefully. She did not say a word and sat infront of *Seijun*, back straight and eyes closed.

How curious, Vergil thought, continuing to examine her.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 13, 2010)

*Tora…*

“Dang Yuki!”  Tora said picking herself up off the floor.  “Your so bony!”  she yelled through the now closed bathroom door as she rubbed her side.  As always the irritation only lasted a moment before she rushed over and put on her special made shoes.  “Time to go!”  She rushed out of the room and raced down the hall knowing she had only moments before the bell rang.


*Asasume…*

“Was the small tour enough to get you two around a bit?”  The headmaster of the school asked the pair he was leading around.

“Yeah.”  Zeke said putting his hands behind his head as they walked.

“Yes Kanko-sensei.”  Kiya nodded looking around a bit nervously.

‘Such a difference…’  Kanko thought and chuckled slightly while he shook his head.  “Watch out!”  He yelled, his mind had been in a past memory and he almost missed the blur of blue rushing toward them.  Kanko stepped to the side quickly but the Asasume’s were unaware of the blue menace racing around the school.

For someone that seemed so lazy Zeke moved with speed that Kanko hadn’t realized the boy could muster as he spun as fast as the wind that blasted around him.  Unfortunately he wasn’t quite as fast as the typical Zensoku speedster.

“What-”  The exclamation was cut short as Kiya flew backward and crashed to the floor with a pile of blue on top of her.  “Who…”  She choked out while trying to regain the breath that had been knocked out of her.

"I'm late! I'm late! For a very important date! No time to say hello, goodbye! I'm late, I'm late, I'm late!"  Tora burst out with as she struggled off of the blonde.  She grabbed Kiya’s hand and yanked her to her feet.  But, before Kiya could respond Tora took off waving behind her.  

“That was…”  Kiya began still looking down the hall that she had disappeared down.

“That was one of your roommates.”  Kanko laughed putting a hand on Kiya’s shoulder and not bothering to tell Tora to slow down.  He knew as well as he did with Mikael that she wouldn‘t hear him.  “Tora Zensoku.  Our resident speeder.”  He then looked down at Kiya.  “Are you okay?”

“Y-yes…”  Kiya said then gave a chuckle also.  “Just a little stunned I think.”

“Bet she is good on a track team.”  Zeke laughed stepping beside them.  

“She would be.  But, the Zensoku’s do have a small issue that we help them get over.”

“Oh?”  Kiya said turning her green eyes toward the man.

“They have a very difficult time learning how to stop.”

“Stop?  They can’t?”  Zeke asked surprised at the fact.

“Nope.  In fact, how she knocked into Kiya is how they typically stop.  Though she does have a brother that is the embodiment of grace with his speed.  He rushed passed us earlier.  And, he is your roommate Zeke.”  Kanko said the words but his voice did not carry the warmth when he was speaking of Mikael as he did with Tora.  “But anyway, you will have a chance to meet them later.  Come on.  Let’s get you where you need to go so I can give my speech to the students.”  Kanko smiled then led them down the hall to the great room that many of the students already were.

The pair moved quietly and sat down as they waited.


*Mikael…*

‘What is that strange feeling…’  Mikael thought to himself as leaned back his chair sitting only on two legs.  He looked around seeing Vergil which caused his jaw to twitch slightly and many other students.  Mikael ignored the smoker that talked to himself like normal and his eyes traced over Seijun’s sword but it wasn’t anything in the room that caused the feeling.

It was then that the woman walked in.  The very sight of her caused a chill to race up his spine and his chair fell forward with a loud slam in the quiet room.  ‘Now that is someone I could get use to.’  Mikael thought as he returned her kiss with a smirk of his own.  ‘Finally things are starting to get interesting…’


----------



## Kenju (Feb 13, 2010)

*Kon Asakura*​
Kon listened quietly to the ghost words as he let the smoke fill the air around him, "ah, I see. So was there really a lot of them?" He asked curiously in a calm tone. The ghost simply chuckled as he heard the boy's simple question, "were their a lot of them?!" The spirit yelled out in his face after tasting his delicious beer, "maggot, there were so many of those bastards even reinforcements wet their pants!" Kon nodded at the ghost's exaggerated words and was getting to understand his story. 

The ghost had explained that he was a soldier in the military and was given no respect when he returned home. Even his family had left him moving into an American man's house, "well I gotta say that's pretty depressing.." Kon relaxed with his eye lids closed, while the ghost was sobbing in tears after talking about his own story. The boy opened one eye slightly when he heard someone enter the class room, _someone later than me?_ When he looked there was a rather good looking girl in dark goth like clothing, "that's..."

As the boy looked around he noticed that everyone in the class could clearly see her, "woah, everyone else can see dead spirits to? I'm not as different as I thought I was....Kinda disappointing..." Drooling over the dirty dressed girl, the ghost returned to yelling at the ninja, "dumb maggot, that's a regular-hot-living girl!" Kon fell over from the spirits loud voice and slowly returned to his seat as he looked, "really? by the way shes dressed I could have sworn she was dead.' Still amazed by her, the spirit floated his way down the class room with his aim being *Mion*. Noticing this, Kon leaned over and tried to stop the ghost, "hey, come on! You should should stop! The distance of worlds between you two is too great!"

The ghost had just passed by *Mikael*, who coincidentally just blew a kiss at Mion. This made it seem like to the rest of the class that Kon was referring Mikael instead of the ghost that was invisible to them. Some of the students around proceeded to laugh after hearing his comment, which made him a little confused as to why.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 13, 2010)

*Dante*

He carried the girl into the infirmary where the nurse treated the knee.

"What's the funny thing you were going to show me?" she asked. Dante smiled and ointed just outside the room. Ike ran into the infirmary covered in feathers and water. 

"Dante! You're up! I found my way here!"

"What happened this time?" Dante smiled

"I was trying to find the class and I kept running back towards the ocean. It was the birds you see, they cast like a genjutsu on me and so I had to defeat them, but there were too many of them and I didn't want to use any jutsu, because if I'm in a genjutsu I don't know who I'd hurt, so I chased the birds but they devised a sneaky trap where I fell into the ocean, so then I got out and tried to disguise myself as one of the birds so I could sneak up on them like we got taught but then I noticed they had released the genjutsu and I made my way back here."

The little girl laughed and Dante walked by Ike and rubbed his head. "Good job.". The feathered ninja walked behind Dante, confused as to why he had been complimented. 

"You're silly Dante." Ike laughed as they left the girl to the TLC of the nurse. She waved saying thanks.

"Yup. I think its contagious. Come on, lets get yelled at." Dante said.

*The Class*

Hyuuga Mio walked into class. She was deliberately late to give certain students a chance to perhaps give her the impression that they were on time. No such luck, she noted a few empty seats.

"Class! Settle down!" she said. "As of today you are all adults, so your learning will be entirely..."

"DANTE! HAS ARRIVE..!" Dante said making his usual exuberant entrance. Mio picked up the chalkboard eraser and threw it violently at the idiot. It connected into his stomach and sent him flying backwards, crashing into a bookshelf.

"Dante! Get inyour seat right this instant!" she shouted sternly. Indeed she was not a teacher to be messed with. "Now we have some new students here. Would you be so kind as to introduce yourselves?" Mio said noting Kiya and Zeke walking in with Kanko

"Hey, why don't they get stuff thrown at them..?" Dante protested. He saw the blond haired D...no...they were bigger than that. "Sweet jesus..." Dante said staring.

"Dante - I swear I'm this close to putting you in detention, now sit down, or do you want me to bring out the baby photos?" Mio threatened. Dante ran to his seat next to Kon.

Mion stood up and made her way to the front of the class, standing beside Kiya but looking at Vergil.

"Mion, would you be so kind as to introduce yourself."

"Sonozaki Mion, aged 17. I dislike most things and like things that cannot be repeated in class. My ambition is to ensure shinobi find their rightful place in the world." she said then turned to Mio, "May I sit down now?"

Mio looked intensely at the young girl, who didn't even flinch. She must be used to dealing with this much pressure. Mio made a mental note as to find out more about her. 

"Fine." she said, Mion returning to her seat and looking at Kon and Dante as she did so. There was a flash of killing intent, Dante saw her pouncing over the desks and stabbing him in the throat. He shook his head and nothing of the sort had happened. She ws simply sitting there, back straight and eyes closed.

"Dude...she's fucked up right there." Dante whispered to Kon.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 13, 2010)

Vergil said:


> *Dante*
> 
> He carried the girl into the infirmary where the nurse treated the knee.
> 
> ...



*Kon Asakura*​
Kon gave a small sigh as watched the ghost drool over Mion, he expected better from a former military soldier. "Well not like anything bad will happen. after all he is already dead," he then saw Dante come in, a person who Kon was alright with talking with besides ghost. He saw him quiet often, mostly in detention since it was usually Kon, because of smoking, skipping class or a ghost related reason, and Dante for whatever reason. Then there was Dante's mother; Mio, who was also the teacher of the class, and would usually get noticed by her since he usually sat next to her son. He softly blew smoke out of his mouth as the Hyuuga boy sat next to him.

The relaxed smile was still on his face while he saw the new student introduce herself. Though as soon as he heard her name and everything else the by quickly forgot them, not very interested as usual. As Mion glared at the two boys, Kon saw his head being cut clean off by the girl. When he slowly blinked nothing had happened just her proceeding to sit down, "that was weird..." He wasn't to all worried about it since he wasn't afraid of death at all and didn't bother to get into why that vision happened. 

Soon something out of the ordinary happened as the ghost was frolicking around Mion. The spirit was shacking uncontrollably and eventually he turned into a white ball and shot out into the sky. Witnessing this, Kon looked in interest at the what just happened, _now that was even weirder...I don't think I've ever seen a person's soul being so evil that a ghost would be scared off to the after life.._ He thought about it for a few seconds, but eventually just let it be for now. Next to him, Dante whispered about his opinion of the girl.

Kon shook his head in disapproval with a smile on his face, "actually she seems kind of interesting...." The white haired boy then rested his head on the back of his head and his feet lazily on the table, relaxing completely. "....Although,...I don't think it would be a good idea to get too close to her....,"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 13, 2010)

*Tsuya and Inka, Classroom, before Mion showed up...*

Two men, about the age of eighteen dump a thirty gallon container of water over Inka’s head, and begin to laugh, “Cool down fireball!” one of them exclaims.

“Can’t touch us now, can you psycho?” The other man says, grinning.

“Just you wait I will rip your arms off and stuff them down your throat.” Inka says, stepping foreword, in the background Tsuya unsheathes her Sakabatou slightly.

“Oh shit ohshit!” The pair exclaim, running away, not from the fireball, but from the sword master.  Then Mion shows herself, Inka grins.

“Fresh meat.” She purrs, shaking her wet hair.

“I wouldn’t…” Tsuya warns, feeling the powerful aura as she sheathes her blade.

“Heh…Just watch my back for me, after class.” Inka says, illuminating her is a ‘badass’ aura, not like Mion, but the two auras could upset someone’s stomach, in fact that’s what Tsuya is feeling.

“Don’t Inka, it’s suicide…” Tsuya says, sitting next to *Seijun*, “Hey…for you.” She shyly says, setting the flower on his desk.

Inka grins, sitting in way back, in the middle, listening to what Mio and Mion say.
______________
*Yuki...*

Yuki sprints out of the bathroom, hair slicked back.  Wearing a long dress, she grabs the fat orange and white cat, leaping onto the broomstick and flying off.  She dodges around people, finally landing in the class but slamming into the soaked fireball of a kunoichi.

“You goddamn klutz!” Inka exclaims, fat orange cat scratching her face.

“SORRY!” Yuki exclaims yanking the cat off the other kunoichi, grabbing her broomstick, then sitting down, folding over her cat, petting the fuzz ball.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Feb 14, 2010)

*Hinote*

Hinote walked into class, watching some girl walk to her seat after being at the front of the class. "Shit... Introductions are harsh..." He mumbled to himself, watching the class's expressions at the creepy-looking girl. Hinote walked casually up into an empty seat. He didn't really know anyone. He was pretty new here.

He looked around at some people. He was sitting next to some *Zeke* guy. Hinote didn't have any distinct impressions of him, to tell the truth. He seemed normal though. He didn't want to get stuck sitting next to a weirdo like that full of himself Dante or god forbid... Ike. Hinote shivered at the thought of Ike. He really weirded Hinote out.

"I didn't miss anything exciting, did I?" He asked Zeke. As he glanced his way, Hinote couldn't help but notice similarities between Zeke and that blonde girl... Twins? Or at least related. Either way, Hinote was trying to get to know some people and Zeke was the lucky number one... First person he ran into so far.

-------------

*Ibara*

Ibara looked around, almost completely and absolutely lost. She peeked into a door and saw many other students in it. "Let's pray this is the right one." she said before walking in. Opening the door, she smiled. There was absolutely nobody here she knew... She looked around, trying to find a seat. She pretty much did eenie meenie miney mo to find a seat.

Ibara decided to take her seat next to some girl with a cat. Why a cat, she had no idea. However, she seemed nice enough. Ibara hoped that the looks would not deceive her. "Hi." She simply said to *Yuki,* looking to the front of the class, her eyes sort of travelling between some of the guys, trying to see if any of them were cute.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 14, 2010)

> Kon shook his head in disapproval with a smile on his face, "actually she seems kind of interesting...." The white haired boy then rested his head on the back of his head and his feet lazily on the table, relaxing completely. "....Although,...I don't think it would be a good idea to get too close to her....,"



"Hah, well interesting is definitely a good choice of words. I'd rather call her psycho. Definitely have to keep an eye out on her. Hm - I haven't checked her out with my byaku..."

Mion was staring directly at Dante, with a frightening look. It caused Dante to fall back off his chair. The look was obvious "Don't. Even. Think. About. It.". Dante got back in hi seat. That was a first. Normally he could cope with even the most ferocious of killing intents but that was twice now that Mion had stopped him dead. What was that bloodlust?

"Y..Yeah anyway. I got the fake ID for all of us tonight. I got a friend at a club I know so we can all go in tonight. We can use Henge and all but they still check us, this way we're good. Wish someone knew a few genjutsus though, that'd make things totally easy. You know, just kinda have them imagine they saw the IDs. I totally suck at it though I can't even get out of one." Dante said rabbiting on

*Vergil*

Vergil glanced back at Mion again, somewhat drawn to her. He spotted Seijun behind her talking to Inka. Seijun was one of the few swordsmen in the class he respected, his style was similar to Vergil's though different. 

He planned on going to the Danger Room once the class was over, he wondered if Seijun would join him in a spot of friendly competition.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 14, 2010)

Putting on his jacket Tirawit exited the gym, damn that was good work out. He was tired, but that was all he had to do for the day. His clones would finish his meal, so once he got home he didn't have to do anything. Just have something to eat and then maybe sleep for a few hours.

"I wonder if there's anything going on tonight. I could go out..."

He liked going out, it was a good way to distract himself from the training and everything else. He did like lifting weights, mountain climbing, running like crazy, and practicing his chakra when he got the time, but too much of it wouldn't turn out to be good.

"_I wonder if there is someone who could show me how to get better._"

The young man thought to himself as he passed by a car dealership, all fine cars. Tirawit smiled, one day he'd have a Porsche as well. For now his 600cc Honda CBR was all he needed. Though he would need to get her from Tanaka-san, the rear tire should have been changed by now, plus he liked leaving it there, a closed space, so no one else could came up with the idea of stealing her or anything. Leaving it in front of his apartment building, he would have to let a shadow clone stay up all night and watch over it. Yeah Tirawin loved bikes, it was a fact.

"Hmmm tequila 50% off?"

He noticed a sign for a club not too far away from his place, he could check it out... Couldn't hurt to have a little fun.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 14, 2010)

*Class…*

When Mion walked up near the twins, Kiya took an instinctive step toward her brother until the girl walked away.  She started to open her mouth but Zeke beat her to it.

“Zeke.”  He answered holding up his hand in a greeting before he went and sat down.  As the kid spoke he shrugged.  “Don’t know.  Just got here myself…”  He slouched a little bit as he waited then turned as the club was mentioned.  ‘Might be fun.’ Zeke thought looking Dante over then nodding.

“Um…Kiya Asasume…”  Kiya said and smiled slightly before rushing to her own seat as Kanko nodded.

A soft chuckle escaped Kanko as he stepped forward.  “It is good to see so many here.”  He said looking around the crowded room.  “My name Kanko Daichi.  Just to refresh your memories, I am the head of this special school followed by-”  At that he was cut off as a blur of blue rushed into the classroom.  

“WATCHOUT!”  It cried as the squeak of tennis shoes could be heard.  Unfortunately it wasn’t enough and she slammed into the first desk.  A normal person would have stopped there but so much speed and energy was placed into the collision that she crashed over the desk, slammed into the next person as she somersaulted in the air causing mass destruction in the room.  Another slam and an over turned desk as she finally came to rest looking at the ceiling on Ike’s desk.  “Nice feathers!”  She said looking at him a bit sheepishly.  “Sorry!”  Tora then jumped to her feet and blushed slightly as she took in the over turned desks and those now sitting on the floor from her impact.

“It’s fine.  Just sit down Tora.”  Kanko sighed heavily but a laugh could be heard in his voice.

“Okay!”  Tora said slipping into her chair, ignoring Mikael’s glare.  

*“Dumbfuck…” * He growled looking at his sister before settling his glare back on Kon.  Mikael wasn’t the nice sort and he had just embarrassed him in front of people.  At first he thought the kid was just weird decided to ignore his existence.  Now he has decided that he needed to be taught a lesson.  ‘But…he can wait…’ Mikael thought as glared at Vergil and Seijun then turned curious eyes back to Mion.

Clearing his throat Kanko pulled the attention back to himself as those students that had been in Tora’s way, righted themselves and their desks.  “As I was saying.  I am the head of the school with Mio Hyuuga being second in command.  Please if you have any question, concerns, comments, or you just want to talk, feel free to come to either of us.”  He smiled kindly at the group.  “Now I see many returning faces along with several new ones so let me once again explain the system around here.”

Kanko began to pace the front looking at each student.  “Pay attention please.”  He said zeroing in on Dante’s chatter and catching Tora before the sound came out of her open mouth.  “I know your all excited to be here and I am trying to make this quick.”  He chuckled again as he intercepted Mio before she began her rant.  “We have open learning environment here.  We have many teachers from those that teach academics like reading and math.  And, those that will help you use and harness your rather unique abilities.”  He continued to pace and looked over the group of faces.  “You have no set schedule and you see these teachers as you see fit and necessary.  But, keep in mind that you do have tests at certain points that you must pass.  If you don’ pass you will be given another chance.  If you continue not to pass then you _WILL_ be given a set schedule with teachers.  Keep in mind the teachers like this open curriculum so if you mess that up they won’t be the nicest of folks.”  Take a breath Kanko stayed silent for a moment.  “Now if you have any-”

“Excuse me for interrupting sir.  But, we seem to have found something rather intriguing.”  Seigrimour said as he stood at the doorway.  

“Ah one moment.”  Kanko said looking at the class.  More than one had fearful faces as they took in the sight of the giant spider.  The spider stood a bit taller than Kanko’s six foot frame and had a massive body and legs, to the point that he could not enter the room.  “This is Seigrimour.  If you need anything and we aren’t around he is the one to come to.  Don’t worry.  He won’t eat you….yet…”  Kanko laughed at his own joke though it did not resonate funny through the room.  “Tough crowd.”

“Kanko-sama I do believe this one important.”  Seigrimour repeated from the doorway his flat tone belaying that he still did not understand human humor.

“Yes.  Yes.  Anyway, I am glad you are here and I hope you learn and have fun during your stay.  Dismissed.”  Kanko said turning to Mio.  “Shall we?”  He bowed slightly to her before following Seigrimour out.

Tora hadn’t even realized Kanko was done talking as she drew figure 8’s on her desk with her fingers and Mikael went from glaring to grinning unsure of what to think of the new people and beginning old rivalries in his own mind again.

Silence prevailed for a moment before Zeke started to chuckle.  “Don’t worry Kiya.  I don’t think he will suck your blood.”  He said to the white faced Kiya.

“I-I…y-yeah…”  Kiya said looking at her desk and shivering slightly.

“So what’s this about a club?”  Zeke said turning toward Dante and giving a lazy grin.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 14, 2010)

Vergil said:


> "Hah, well interesting is definitely a good choice of words. I'd rather call her psycho. Definitely have to keep an eye out on her. Hm - I haven't checked her out with my byaku..."
> 
> Mion was staring directly at Dante, with a frightening look. It caused Dante to fall back off his chair. The look was obvious "Don't. Even. Think. About. It.". Dante got back in hi seat. That was a first. Normally he could cope with even the most ferocious of killing intents but that was twice now that Mion had stopped him dead. What was that bloodlust?
> 
> "Y..Yeah anyway. I got the fake ID for all of us tonight. I got a friend at a club I know so we can all go in tonight. We can use Henge and all but they still check us, this way we're good. Wish someone knew a few genjutsus though, that'd make things totally easy. You know, just kinda have them imagine they saw the IDs. I totally suck at it though I can't even get out of one." Dante said rabbiting on



*Kon Asakura/Class*​
Kon gave a slight nod with his eyes closed, agreeing that this girl was kind of suspicious. Though he wouldn't put much work into it, as always. The boy removed the cigarette from his mouth and tossed it on the floor. Before it could catch fire onto anything, Kon kicked a book over the desk and let it smash. He proceeded to take another stick from his pocket and light it with a lighter that he kept in his hand.

He sucked in the smoke and then let it blow into the air around him. Kon listened to Dante about a trip to the club, which he wasn't all to anxious about. "Well,...I'm not exactly a fan of going to clubs. In fact, I don't think I've gone to any place with a large amount of people. Well except here of course. Though, knowing the outside world there's bound to be a couple of dead people around, the teen pondered about it through his head while moving his feet back and forth on the table.

"Not like I have anything else to do. I'll go," Kon agreed to go with his fellow white-haired companion. "Genjutsu, eh?........there is the hell viewing technique, but I'm pretty sure there should be a few people around that know a a lot about genjutsu...How about your mom?", he gave out his two cents on what to do. At the corner of his eye, Kon noticed Mikael looking at him. In response, the slacker gave him a small lazy smile as a 'hello.



Kunoichirule said:


> *Class…*
> “So what’s this about a club?”  Zeke said turning toward Dante and giving a lazy grin.



“So what’s this about a club?”, a voice spoke and when Kon looked he saw a brown haired boy about there age. The slacker returned to relaxing and gave a comment to Dante, "maybe he can help us out with our genjutsu problem."


----------



## F.O.K. (Feb 14, 2010)

Toku knew he should have let his parents drive him to school on his first day. He had only just gotten his driver's license, and he had already come so close to totaling his new Camaro it wasn't even funny. He was thinking about cutting his license in half himself just to keep himself and everyone else in New Konoha alive.

But there was another problem. He was so fucking late he's probably going to have detention on his first day. It's not his fault his parents were just like him and forgot to wake him up.

Toku turned onto the street of the school he was supposed to be staying at. As soon as he saw the giant mansion he whisteld.

"That's one big ass mansion..." he mumbled to himself. He wasn't even sure if this was the right place. Toku pulled into the giant garage and pulled all his bags out.

"Oh, I'll get that for you sir." a woman a said as Toku struggled to pull the many suit cases out of his trunk. Hey, you gotta have your video games...and fake ID...and however much alcohol you can sneak in as possible...

"Wow...Are you sure you can carry this?" Toku asked the woman. His jaw dropped as the woman grabbed two of the heaviest bags with her index finger, and the other two with her other index finger.

"Yes, I'm sure." The woman said with a smile. She carried the bags inside the mansion, and Toku followed.

Toku quickly realized how hard it was going to be to get around this place. He had to use the map they sent him to find his first class. Too bad there was a giant fucking spider blocking the door way.

"Um...e-excuse...excuse me." He said quietly, poking the spider slightly. It didn't show any recognition that he was there.

"Excuse me." Toku repeated, prodding a little harder. Still, the spider showed no recognition.

"EXCUSE ME!" Toku yelled, slapping the spider on the behind so hard his hand turned red. The spider did nothing.

"Come on man, you're making me even later! Are all you teachers so hard headed?!" he said. The spider actually started to back up out of the door way, making Toku quite proud of himself, thinking it was moving because of him. He then realized it was only moving because the headmaster told it to.

Toku moved out of the way, letting the evil-spider-who-makes-students-late-for-class and the two teachers pass by.

Toku headed into the class room, looking around for a seat. He took a seat next to some people he overheard talking about going to a club, smiling and thinking he may have found some people to hang out with.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 14, 2010)

*Minori*

A silver Ford F-250 speed down a busy high way and hitting a sharp left as it exited into a busy street. Inside the large vehicle at the wheel sat a rather tall, but slim and muscular man with jet black hair that flowed down to the middle of his back. The man had one silver rimmed sunglasses to match the color of his car and a plain white t-shirt with black jeans and had the looks of a pretty boy.

Next to the man in the passenger seat sat his teenage daughter with a stoned expression on her face. She had heterochromia eye's which basically meant her eye color's didn't match. Her left eye sported a very soft colored hazel while her right eye held a deep red color that was almost demon like. Her face held a youthful appearance to it much younger than her acutally age let on.

Her was unusual and looked akin to that of a samuari, but she was comfortable which his all she cared about.

"Minori" her father spoke in a gruff voice befitting his age  "I don't know why your so upset your brother is going to school with you. Don't you think taking seperate cars is....a bit to much?" He questioned not taking his eyes off the road.

Minori continued to stare out the window her expression never changing, but made a quick glance at her father. "Father do you really need to ask me that question? Your adopted child and I don't get along at all" Minori plainly pointed out.

"You got along just find when you were kids didn't you? I just don't see what went wrong, he's still your brother." Silence filled the car suddenly as her father made another sharp turn down a one way street. Albel was her brother or her adopted brothers name. Minori indeed still had a place for him inside her heart, but not enough to to be blinded.

The akward silence lasted for a few more minutes as he father again made a sharp left this time causing her arm to slip and almost hit her head up against the window.

"We're here" he said pulling into a parking lot and turning the car off.

"So this is the scholl I'm attending. I looks more like a gaint mansion that a school." Minori opened the car door and carefully stepped out as the loose strap she had dangled around her. Kids could be seen everywhere walking around and chatting with one another. Her father popped the trunk of the car to let Minori get her things. She surveyed the area in order to get a feel for things. Not only would this be her school, they would be housing her and she was giving the job as cheif of the ward in the school. Though none of those perks could keep her mind of the family member that was suppose to be joining her.

"Just don't let *him *be my roommate."

*Albel *

_Dear, what ever the hell I'm going to call you, but not a dairy._

A dark haired boy held a pencil in his hand and a grey book.

_"Ever since I was six I've had to write in you which I don't see why. All I know is that one day my parent's oh let me mention that they aren't my real parent's their my adopted parents. Anyway they came with this damn book one day after visting the doctor and told me to write in it. They told me he said I was socially inept the fool, but what ever I guess."_

"There's the school Albel, it's big huh?" A much more mature silver haired version of Minori said softly. She slowly pulled her blue suburban into the parking lot just behind the silver ford that was in front of her. She made sure to park on the other side of the parking lot in order to keep hostility down between her daughter and son.

"Now Albel" Azumo began to speak as she turned off the car. Albel didn't make a move as he let her speak.

"Now I know your going through things, but please watch out for Minori. I know you two are going at it, but remember just because your adopted that doesn't stop you guys from being brother and sister" She said with a smile. Albel just gave a nod of his head and opend the door jumping out of the car. His gauntlent clanked against the metal of the door gathering attention.

He gave a  look filled with killing intent to the ones that stopped and stared. The demon like cold stare that he gave them caused the other students to run as soon as they saw the evil in his eyes. Albel could be a scary bastard and the way he talked and spoke didn't make him any less scary. He reached into the back seat of the truck for his things. He too like Minori wore a rather unique outfit.

His dark colored eyes stared up at the bright sun and with a wicked smile he clamly said:

"Let the fun begin."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 14, 2010)

*Dante*

Kanko had reprimanded him for being noisy, as usual. Dante gave a salute and a grin and pulled out his phone. His ears however perked up when the words 'open learning environment' were uttered. He looked up in joy.

No more getting up early in the morning, no more having to go to classes that you hate, hell he didn't even need to stay in the campus. A big grin plastered his face. Perfect, this was exactly the type of school he needed to be in.

Once the headmaster left, followed by a scowl from his mother, Dante got up and stretched.

"Well, it's been nice knowing you guys. I'm out to cause a ruckus in the ci..."

Mio came back in and looked at Dante.

"If you don't pass your tests I swear I'll put you in a genjutsu so bad that you'll think that you're an 8 year old girl for the rest of your life. That goes for all of you. The shinobi arts may not be common practice in the world but you will be masters at controlling your abilities."

Mion looked up for a second and then closed her eyes again. Now wasn't quite the right time.

Mio spun and left, some stragglers coming in. She needed a coffee.

"So tonight. Club. I got your fake IDs here, just add your pic into it, AFTER you transform. I think everyone here knows henge right? Choose a funky appearance and the winner gets free drinks all night! Uh...those that don't have IDs if people with Genjutsu abilities could work on fooling the security into thinking they have IDs then that'd be great!" Dante said enthusiastically.

He looked at Kon and laughed at his statement. "Yeah, my mum knows genjutsu. It'd be a great idea to bring her into the club with me. Uh-huh. Maybe I'll buy her a few drinks too, and afterwards she'll tuck me into bed and leave a nice glass of water on my bedside table." Dante said sarcastically to Kon and then hit his forehead, "You be chattin to them ghosts too much. Oh and I think Tirawit is coming too."

Dante turned to Zeke. "Yeah it'll be awesome. I already got an awesome idea for my henge. Awesome!"

*Vergil* 

His eyes snapped open as the two senior teachers left. He ignored what Dante was blabbering on about, he had to train. He walked to Seijun and put his hand firmly down on his desk.

"Danger room 4pm." and then walked out of the class. Mion checked her watch and smiled.

*Ike*

Tora had come sprinting into class and couldn't stop. 

"AWESOME!" he yelled, picking the word up from Dante. He got a look from Mio and sat back down and covered his mouth. He was utterly oblivious as to why everyone was looking at Mion. She seemed like a nice person, but dressed all in black. She should cheer up more. Maybe he would take her to the ocean, that always made Ike smile. 

After the teacher left Ike got up and started speaking to Tora. "Hi! Did you see the genjutsu birds? They caught me in a nasty one where I kept ending back in the ocean. You going to the club? Dante said I need to Henge into someone older. I'm stuck, who should I henge into??" Ike said. 

*Mio.*

She walked out the classroom. Dante was planning something as usual, she didn't have the patience for it. He had to learn from his own mistakes. 

"Ms Hyuuga." The familiar voice of her assistant came from the halls. 

"What." she said flatly

"Um...it's about her...we found her and the news isn't good." he said looking to the ground

Mio looked at him, all her tiredness was swept away and mild panic set in. "To my office. Tell me everything you know."


----------



## Kenju (Feb 14, 2010)

*Kon Asakura*​
Kon sweat dropped with a smile as he saw Mio threaten her son, which was a pretty scary one. He was kind of grateful that he didn't have a mother as frightening as her, but having her around like that wouldn't be too bad. The boy lifted the cigarette from his mouth and puffed out a small amount of smoke, "well I probably should visit her more often though." 

He pondered at what Dante was so happy about, but either way it seemed like a good thing so gave a small grin. Kon gave a surprised look when he heard Dante talk about how generous his mother was, "whoa, really? that seems pretty different from how she usually is. Think she could do those kind of things for me to?" The ninja asked seriously, but he was quickly hit on the forehead by the hyuuga boy.

Leaving a rather large bump on his forehead, "they can actually be more interesting to talk with living people when you get to know em, you know?" Kon commented with a smile as he rubbed the bump which began to calm down. The cigarette in his mouth started to burn out so he tossed it out a nearby window.

When Kon went to retrieve another stick he would find out that he was all out of cigarettes. Disappointed, he sighed and sunk a little lower in his seat. "Well now it seems like I have no choice but to go out with you guys now that I'm all out," Kon mumbled in a relaxed manner.

"Speaking of cigs. I think your brother might need to hit some smokes himself," Kon commented as he saw Vergil walk out of the class. "The poor guys always uptight and off training in the danger room. He should relax a little. Kinda like...", he pondered to himself as he closed his eyes with a carefree smile.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 14, 2010)

*Kinzey*

Kinzey looked around his appartment. It was two rooms, a kitchen/livingroom/bedroom and a bathroom. The paint was peeling off the walls and rats occasionally scampered around. Downstairs he could hear a case of domestic violence, and upstairs pistol fire. He didn't care. He doubted he would be here long.

His agent had been appalled. "You are going to get shot, Alistair. even your parlor tricks won't save you then".

His agent was right. Very soon "Alistair" was going to have an unfortunate accident and his short time in New Konoha would be wiped off the record. "Alistair" was just a false identity.

His dad's research had pinpointed this city as the location of those damn shinobi. At one time he had called them worse, but the rage had faded. All that was left was a cold hearted desire for revenge.

Just then the phone rang. "It's time" he murmured calmly to himself.

It was the first time in 9 years he had smiled.

The first time sense his soul had turned black.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 14, 2010)

Minori grapped everything out of the trunk of the Ford F-250 and placed all her belongings by the curve. She closed the trunk with a loud thud and froze in her spot for a few minutes. She felt a pair of eyes staring at her and and turned to see who was the perpetrator staring at her.

"Albel..." Minori said to herself as she locked eyes with her adoptive brother. Their staring contest didn't last long as he gave her a quick smirk and then went on his way. A horn honked taking her out of her daze state and then a voice yelled right behind it.

"Have a good time Minori my child. Make sure you call us now" Her mother yelled from the Ford.

"Aren't you taking the suburban back with you?" Minori asked pointing to the glistening blue truck.

"No it's for your brother and you so have fun" Her father interrupted tossing the keys out the window and then sped out of the parking lot. Minori stone expression never change infact her expression got even darker as she knew their little game plan catching the keys as she walked to the curve.

_"It's going to be a really, long ass day..."_ She thought to herself as she headed for the entrance.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 15, 2010)

*Tora…*

“Genjutsu birds?”  Tora’s eyes widen slightly in fear.  “That’s not good!  I don’t know kai!  I don’t know kai!  I need to learn kai if there are genjutsu birds around….”  Tora’s leg began to bounce in aggitation then Ike mentions the club.  “Oh!  I know!  Go as Sean Connery!  That would be awesome!”  Tora practically squealed at the thought.  “Um…what should I…Dang.  I don’t know Henge either.  Stupid chakra!”  She cried out in dismay and let her head fall forward with a bang.  “Ouch…”  Tora mumbles while her head stayed on the desk.


_*Mikael…*_

*“The fucking little idiot…”*  Mikael growled under his breath at Tora’s antics.  *“Why do I even need to be related to her.” * He stood then and placed a hand on the hilt of one of his swords.  *“I wish I could just drill you through right now…” * The sword started to slide out of it’s sheath and then he looked around remembering he was in a full classroom.  *“Fuck.”*  He said, the only word audible to anyone.  Mikael then stormed out of the room pushing people aside without a care as he went.  *“I’ll get her…”*  He mumbled before heading back to his favorite training ground.


*Zeke/Kiya…*

A grin spread on Zeke’s face as he listened to the exchange between Dante and Kon.  ‘This place may not be that bad…’  He thought as he stood then sat on his desk, his feet on his chair so he could listen a little better to the conversation.  “Sounds like a plan.”  Zeke nodded then looked over at his sister.  “Your going too.”  He said putting his hand on her head and giving it a shove.

“Why?  I don’t…I mean I’ve never…”  Kiya brushed her hair back out of her face and looked back at the ones talking.  “Zeke please…”  She pleaded her eyes green.

“You need to open up Kiya.  These are your classmates.”  Zeke grinned trying to pull her out of her shell.  “You need to get to know them.  Have some fun for once.”

“We’re here to learn Zeke.”  Kiya whispered glancing back, hoping she wasn’t heard.

“Look.  You’re going and that’s that.”  Zeke grinned then pulled the usual card.  “You will because I said.  And, I’m older.”

“By two minutes!”  Kiya squeaked causing Zeke to laugh.  

“Doesn’t matter.  I’m older.  You have to listen to your older brother.”

“Zeke!”  Kiya pleaded looking back at the guys wide eyed.  “I’ve never been to club especially not with guys!”  she hissed these words.

“Doesn’t matter.  Your going and that’s that.  And, don’t wear one of the nun get ups.  I will pick out your clothes.”

“I’m not a little girl!  If I’m going I will damn well wear what I want!”  Kiya stood now her face going red as she argued.  

“Fine.  Do what you want.  But, you are going.”  The twins faced off for a moment before Kiya groaned and stormed off.  With map in hand she went to find her room.


----------



## F.O.K. (Feb 15, 2010)

Toku smiled at the exchange between Zeke and his sister. Watching them made him wish he wasn't an only child. It would be so awesome to have a younger twin to boss around...

"I'm coming. I haven't been to the club in weeks..." Toku said, reminiscing about all the times he used to have with his old friends...his best friends...

"Wait. Are we driving? I have a car we could go in. Although I don't think it would fit all these people." Toku said. His Camaro was nice, but it didn't hold this many people.

He then recalled the earlier conversation about the IDs.

"I don't need to make one. I already have one. It's in my wallet in my suitcase." Toku said.

_"I think I'm gonna enjoy life here..."_


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 15, 2010)

Inka grins at the thought of sneaking in the club for a night of partying.  “You can sure as hell count me and my sister in.  We have our own vehicles.” she says, her teeth reminding of the stories of the seven swordsmen.  She stands, walking towards Tsuya, “No arguments, We’re going.” she states.

“…If I have to go, YOU are coming with me…” Tsuya says, standing, and grabbing Seijun by his precious hair.

Inka grins, giving a smack to Tsuya’s butt, making her squeak, and stumble, landing on Seijun’s lap.

“Oh shit, I am so sorry.” Tsuya says quietly, blushing lightly.  She scrambles to her feet, Seijun picking her up by the scruff of her neck to help her.  “Thanks…Um, if you want you can ride with us.” she mumbles, as she turns around and pins Inka in the corner behind them.  “What in god’s name were you thinking!” Tsuya growls, smacking a loud slap across Inka’s face.

Inka begins laughing, “I was thinking I could embarrass my little sister.” she says.

“Only by 38 seconds.  That long doesn’t count.” Tsuya says, glaring.

“It does to me.” Inka says, smirking.

Yuki on the other hand cuddles her cat and quietly contemplates what her henge will be.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Feb 15, 2010)

Seijun idly rubbed his forehead, getting a minor headache from the ninety nine thousand things happening all at once. Mion's mysterious attitude, Tsuya's attention, Vergil's so-called invitation, Mio's curriculum, and Dante's antics all piled atop him at once. Such a very vexing collection for one called Heavenly Sword. Dealing with these events in the proper order would try even the Battosai's patience.

First, *Mion.* Seijun studied the young girl discretely, finding himself quite bothered by her attitude and dress; it was a challenge to find a place to look without feeling indecent. He didn't expect himself to be spending much time that particular young lady....unless she turned out to be one of those women one just could not avoid.

Next on the list, *Tsuya*. Seijun graciously accepted her gift, pale skin deepening a scarlet hue as a result. "Thank you, Tsuya-dono," Seijun said softly, warmed by the kunoichi's polite interest. The blush deepened on Tsuya's behalf as Inka teased her, and Seijun reflexively caught the young lady by her shoulder, accepting her weight without complaint or comment, nodding only once in acceptance of her apology. "There's no harm done. So long as you aren't hurt, at least. I'll take you up on your offer, Tsuya-dono....provided I make it in time; I have to meet with Vergil-san first."

Speaking of the handsome devil, Seijun gave a brief nod at *Vergil,* accepting the Hyuuga swordsman's "offer" for the training. It would help prepare him for Mio's exams as well, and the Tenken could fool himself into thinking the day would not be a total waste, either.

That just left *that idiot Dante.* Seijun would likely have to be something of a chaperone; being one of the older students he didn't need a fake ID; his real one would suffice thanks to his age. Hopefully he could keep the other students from murdering each other....then again, there were some, such as Dante, that Seijun was inclined to allow to be murdered. Not that Seijun resented Dante; he actually appreciated the sense of humor and honest goodness. He just thought Dante was an incorrigible idiot, beyond all hope of academic redemption.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 16, 2010)

*Kanko…*

“Are you sure about him Seigrimour?”  Kanko was pacing his office as he looked at the information on the latest person they had found.

“Yes Kanko-sama.”  Seigrimour stood still his voice as gravelly and flat as ever.  “Rabbit even went and checked him out personally.”

“I don’t know…”  Kanko rubbed his chin as he looked at the guy’s picture and read over his profile.  “Something seems…off.”

“I thought the same myself Sir.  But, nothing seems to come up with the situation.”

“You felt something?”

“Of course I felt something.  I feel things all the time Kanko-sama.”  

“But…this was an emotion…”  Kanko grinned at the large spider.

“It is not an emotion.  It is intuition is all.  If had been an emotion I would have allowed it to cloud my judgment as you seem to always allow it to do.  I on the other hand went with the facts on the sheet.”

“I…okay you got me there.  I assume you already sent Rabbit then?”

“Yes Sir.”

“You know me too well Seigrimour.  But, when will you start allowing me to make the decisions again?”

“When emotions stop clouding your judgment.”

“Fair enough.”  Kanko said laughing much to Seigrimour’s confusion.



_Meanwhile…_

Across town a spider the size of a small cat approaches a door wooden door.  Underneath the door a small envelope addressed to *Kinzey *Warholic.

A soft voice whispers across the phone line.  “Check the door.”

The contents of the letter tell Kinzey that he has been accepted to a special school for the gifted.  The address is included.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 16, 2010)

*Kinzey*

Hanging up the phone quickly, Kinzey ran to the door, expecting to see a messanger...or something. He looked down the hall (at eye level) and saw no one. then he glanced at the floor, picked up the envelope, and began to read..

..It seemed that his father had been right. This was the city. _First I must kill Alistair_, he thought. _Then I'll go to school_..

..Twenty minutes later, Kinzey had driven the car his agent had given him to a ravine. He took a stray log, turned it into a clone of himself, put one of the stray cinderblocks on the gas pedal, and walked away..

..About 45 minutes later, he was at the school. It was night time, and alot of the students were off clubbing. Kinzey walked into the main office to get his dorm assignment, and to meet the principal. If he had time anyway. "Don't want to be rude" he wispered. Then he began to laugh. Hard. Tears were streaming down his face. It was ten minutes before he could control himself and went inside.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 16, 2010)

*Kiya…*

“Dress like a nun.  As if…”  Kiya growled as she walked down the hallway where the girls rooms were located.  It looked as if all the rooms were located on the same floor only guys and girls were in different areas.  “12.  This must be it…”  She said looking at the paper and walking in.  

“What the…”  Kiya’s eyes widened as she took in the state of the room.  “This isn’t even funny.”  She sighed picking her way through the mess.  “This is a disaster area…”  Kiya muttered looking at the piles of clothes and some half eaten sandwiches.  “Gross.”  She groaned then saw her nice clean corner.  “At least that tornado didn’t make it that far…”  Stepping gingerly she made her way to her bed and opened her trunks.  Kiya began the job of putting everything away.

It didn’t take long before Kiya had her stuff organized.  Laptop, pictures, and random study stuff on her desk.  Clothes tucked nicely in her dresser and part of the closet.  Her nice green satin bedspread and pillows laid out on the bed.  Books stacked nicely on the shelf above her bed.  “Almost like home…” Kiya said then bent over her trunk.  Still settle on the bottom was a light pink box with a gold ribbon.  ‘I can‘t believe I brought it.   But I couldn‘t risk mom finding it…' She thought with a sad sigh.

Pulling out the box, Kiya went and knelt on the bed.  “I didn’t think I would ever need this…”  She mumbled opening the box and spreading the pearlized pink tissue paper.  As the paper spread she remembered when she had received it….

_“Oh stop being like that!  You’re going to enjoy your new school!”  Tenma squealed looking at the blonde.  “Quick Eri!  Give her the present!”

“In a minute…”  Eri said pulling the box out of her bag.

“You guys didn’t need to get me anything…”  Kiya said trying to fight back the tears.

“Don’t worry.  We wanted to!”  Suou grinned as she sat next to her.  

“Maybe you will actually enjoy it.”  Akira added before taking a drink of her tea.  

“Yeah.”  Heather stepped forward and gave a slight chuckle.  “Remember you will be around guys then.  So somebody will enjoy it.”

“We all picked it out.  It’s for fun!”  Tenma chimed in.

“Here.  Open it.”  Eri said passing Kiya the box.

The pink box sat in front of her the gold ribbons curling over the sides.  “Really you shouldn’t have…”  Kiya said opening the box and pulling out the box with wide eyes.  “REALLY!  You shouldn’t have!”  A deep blush spread across her face as she looked at the red leather dress.  The other girls burst out laughing as the going away party continued._

“I guess I really don’t have a choice.  Thanks guys.”  Kiya said pulling out the red number and holding it up.  “If Zeke wants me to not look like a nun he can deal with it.”  Laying the dress out on the bed, Kiya began to get ready.


*Zeke…*

“Hope you guys don’t mind but my sis and I will need a ride.”  Zeke stretched as he stood.  “Our cars won’t get here till next week…”  He gave them a grin and nodded.  “Just let me know when you’re ready to go and I will grab my sister.  Guess I better find my room and unpack first though.”  Zeke gave a lazy wave and left the room.  He wandered aimlessly for a bit just taking in the old mansion before pulling out the map and heading to his room.

“Wow…”  Zeke muttered walking in.  The room was almost clinically clean with no real adornments anywhere.  Though it was obvious that one of the beds was taken.  “Wonder who he is.”  Zeke thought then shrugged.  “I’ll find out later.”  He opened his trunks and began putting things away.  Unfortunately when he got to his comforter he laid it out and decided the other stuff could wait until later.  He needed a nap.


*Tora…*

“Can’t wait to see what you do!  I need to figure out how to get into the club…”  Tora said to Ike and jumped up from her seat.  “See you guys in a bit!”  She exclaimed and rushed out of the room.  Down the hall up the stairs and down the hall again she back pedaled until she fell to her butt and slide past her room.  “I will figure out how to stop one day.”  Tora says with a laugh and points at the ceiling before getting to her feet and walking back to her room.

“I guess my new roommate got here!”  Tora said rushing over and looking at the stuff put away neatly.  “Cool!”  Her eyes then traveled to the dress.  “Wow…”  Her fingers traced the leather slightly then turned as Kiya came out of the bathroom.  

A light blush spread across her face as she smiled at Tora, her bathrobe tied around her.  “I’m Kiya.  You must be one of my roommates.”

“Yep!  I’m Tora!”  She yelled rushing over to her.  “Oh!  You’re the one I knocked over!”

“Yes, that was me.”  Kiya chuckled at her exuberance.

“Sorry about that!”  Tora rubbed the back of her head.  “I don’t suppose you could help me get into the club?”

“Sure why not.”  Kiya smiled walking to her bed as the blue haired girl began to run at the mouth.  ‘Thanks for the make-over lessons Eri-chan…’  She thought before turning her attention back to the girl.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 16, 2010)

*Albel*

Albel got his bags from out the backseat and gave a wave to his mother. Unlike his sister who planned ahead he would now have to walk all the way up to the godforsaken building and then go and find his room. As he began to exit the parking lot his gaze fell on his sister. He stared at her for a few minutes and in half the time Minori had turn to meet his gaze.

_"Always on the defensive aren't you?"_ He said to himself breaking their gaze and walking up toward the Insitute. Once there he went inside to get his room number. Once he was told were to go a gaint smile found it's way on his featues. "This is really going to get interesting." In no time he was at his room Albel casually pushed the door open and manueverd to get his suitcase, backpack and other heavy belongings  

"I guess I'll make things fun..." Albel grabbed a small nail from out his bag which he was going to use to hang his pictures, but he couldn't pass this up. He jammed the 6 inch nail into the key hole and then broke it off inside effectivly jamming the knob. Once that was done he jump into the comfort of his rather large bed...a queen he would guess and waited for the fire works to begin. "I...just might enjoy this after all."

*Minori;Inside the School*

Minori walked into the large mansion like institute wanting to force find her room and unpack before she got down to the nitty gritty. People around the campus looked in shocked at the girl as she treked along the campus. Not only did she have rather unique clothing, but the way her bags scrapped the ground indicated she was carrying a rather heavy load.

Minori carried two duffle bags in both hands and had a rope around her neck which carried a total of six bags hanging from her side. The bags around her neck were scraping the ground with a metallic sound, but she stood in an upward position as if nothing was bothering her at all.

"Alright, here's the door."

Minori stopped to see how far the door was from the entrance of the buidling. Her room was exactly all the way down, a straight shoot from the from the entrance on the right side of the hall. Minori began jiggling the handle to her door, but it wasn't opening.

"What the hell?" She questioned thinking that maybe  she wasn't twisting it hard enough. She twisted harder and harder, but failed every time.

"Who in the hell locked the door?!" Minori said in a monotone voice and louder than what she thought she did. With a loud "Clank" her bags hit the floor as she stared at the door behind her. 

*BOOM!*

With one punch Minori sent the door flying off it's hinges and it went flying down the hall smacked down into the wall. The door fell to the floor and the wall now had a door shape print on it. She quickly gathered her things and slowly walked into the room preparing to unpack. As she entered the rather quaint and simply decorated room a figure on the bed cuased a scowl to appear on her face. 

The person who laid on the bed...a male rolled over and gretted his new room mate with a smrik. "They really did it...I asked them not to and they did it any way. They roomed me with...Albel." Albel grinned as his named was mentioned knowing this was pissing his sister off to he fullest. "Nice to see you too Minori."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 17, 2010)

*Vergil*

The Danger room. His little haven where he could train in peace. He had his own routine which pushed him to the absolute limit. He had recently discovered a mode called bullet evasion. It certainly be advantageous for him to learn such techniques. The programme explained that they would be using rubber bullets, but it could be over-ridden with the permission of a sensei.

He started the basic programme, having never done it before he was keen to see what his abilities were. 

"Welcome Vergil. The turrets have been calibrated to suit your jutsu" The robotic voice said

Two turrents came up, one in front and one behind as Vergil stood in the centre.

"Byakugan." he said activating his eye jutsu. The bullets came. They were fast. Too fast and could barely keep up with them. How was he supposed to do this?

_Half an hour later._

His body was bruised with idents made by the bullets just about everywhere. The ones he dodged were just out of luck. "What needs to be done?" he panted. He heard a familiar voice.

"Giving up?" Mio said looking at him as she entered.

"Mother. Of course not, however this perplexes me. I do not think it even possible." Vergil said assessing the situation.

"Hmph. That's probably the only thing Dante has over you. His stupid stubborness." Mio said, "Stand aside." 

Vergil watched his mother enter into the line of fire, one after te other the bullets flew passed her, she seemed to be doing nothing. The fire stopped and she walked back to Vergil, dropping a fist full of bullets by his feet. "That's to show you it is possible. How you do it is up to you. I did not raise my children to need spoon feeding." She said and stopped at the door. "Your byakugan can sometimes be a hindrance." she said as she left.

What did that mean, he wondered. This power was a gift. Something that set aside his abilities from the normal people in the world. How could it possibly be a hindrance, but then his mother had not activated hers.

He went back into the line of fire, this time without his byakugan. He could see much less, only what was infront of him. The bullets started to fire once more, the sound of the machine gun like fire hitting his ears. He focussed on the turret infront of him. It was easier to do without seeing the bullets in the back. 

"I see... it allows more focus." The byakugan naturally took up more of the visual part of the brain. He focussed some more, looking only at the barrel pointed directly at him, the others appeared to be going wide, slightly but enough to have his finely tuned reflexes react.

"Mastery over ones reflexes. The byakugan sees more, therefore I react to more. React to only the ones that pose a threat." A single bullet came at him, aimed for his chest. His arm reacted on its own as he sliced the bullet in two. He then got pelted by the subsequent bullets. It was however progress.


*Dante*

"People are taking their cars? Cool, I was just gonna call a cab seeing as I'm getting so drunk that my byakugan will be backwards! I have no idea if that is possible!" Dante exclaimed to *Toku's* comment. "Yeah its an open invite so anyone can come. I'm off to get myself looking even more awesome than I already am. Be ready for 9!"

Dante walked out and towards his room. There were a couple of things he wanted to check up on the internet, he checked his phone and the messaged *Tirawit*.

"Hey dude, how's it going. We're meeting at Moxxi's. should be there for around 9:30. Should be a blast. Try and sneak in some drinks though cos shit there is too damned expensive!"

He went over towards reception and then leaned over the counter. "Hey can you tell me hat room Kiya is in? I have something I need to talk to her about."

"Sure, it's room 12."

"Thanks sweetheart." he said and walked off. As he did so he noticed Mion was walking  behind him. Dante felt uneasy, especially since her footsteps were getting closer. She was a brisk walker in comparision to Dante's slow amble. His eyes widened slightly as she walked right beside him and without looking said

"Tonight will be rather interesting. Don't you think?" she whispered hotly. It made Dante stop in his tracks as she walked off towards her room. Room 13. Figured. But that aura of hers, it was evil but strangely overwhelmingly sexy. Mion looked back with a piercing gaze as she closed the door to her room

"Dangerous. Way too dangerous.." Dante said and then looked at the room he was outside. Room 12. He grinned, and produced a rose out of nowhere. He stuck it to the door with a "Oxxxo" on it and left. 

*IKE*

He wandered around the halls looking for something to do. Tora and him had had a nice conversation about the dangers of the genjutsu birds. It was very concerning. Ike was deep in thought. Then wasn't as he saw a butterfly and chased after it.

He then remembered he had to get ready. "Hm..I wonder what I should wear. I know! I'll ask Tora!"

He sped through the halls for a good 10 minutes before he found himself looking at the ocean once again

"...Those birds!!" he shouted as a giant wave crashed against the cliff face.


_Later that evening_

*Moxxi's Night Club*

The group had all made their way to the club, getting out in their Henge'd form. Dante stepped out, chest out, stroking his moustache. "The Indian-Mexican God of the Dance floor, Dr Felipe Uterpradesh Nihil Kasper, Dr Funk for short, Has Arrived!" he exclaimed pointing to the heavens. Ike jumped out of the car attempting to copy Dante but faceplanted onto the sidewalk, looked up and grinned.

In a seperate car Vergil and Mion had come out. Vergil had been coaxed into coming by Mion. His interest in her was great. She had an aura that he had not sensed before. A calm, cool assured presence, mixed with a deadly viper like demeanour. He could tell she had a purpose, a goal and it seemed she was interested in taking Vergil and Mikael with her.

She had simply said "You are a God amongst insects. Remember that."

Vergil hadn't bothered to change his attire, Mion however had. She was wearing a short black skirt, a white blouse that showed off her cleavage, black stockings and a loose tie around her neck. She confidently walked passed the bouncers and into the club, ushering in the rest of the group. It would seem she had been to this place a few times and knew the bouncers. Rather the bouncers knew her, there was an odd show of respect from them as they let them all in without checking their ID.

Inside the club was huge. The Bar already had a few people ordering drinks, folk from New Konoha and neighbouring cities alike. Moxxi's was one of the hottest clubs in the country. They had girls spinning around, fully clothed, as pole dancers, a high tech laser show with dry ice being pumped to add the effect. The music was varied and somewhat loud, with an expansive dance floor. They had a quiet area too for people who wanted to sit and talk, with comfortable leather seats and table service. 

"This. Is Gonna. Be Awesome!" Dante shouted.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 17, 2010)

*Kiya/Tora?Zeke?*

*Before they left?*

?There??  Kiya said putting the finishing touch on Tora.  ?Have a look.?  She turned the small blue haired girl toward the mirror.

Spinning one way then the other Tora looked at herself with serious concentration before breaking into a big grin and throwing herself against Kiya for a big hug.  ?Thank you so much!?  She said excitedly before turning back to the mirror and spinning around again.

?Your very welcome.?  Kiya said with a laugh and quickly went about her make-up and putting on the dress, laughing at Tora as she enjoyed the girl more and more.

?Wow?you wear that a lot??  Tora asked her eyes wide as she looked at Kiya.

?Um?No.?  Kiya said trying to calm the blush on her face.  ?Never.  It was a joke gift from my friends??  She mumbled turning and looking at herself from behind.  ?I don?t think I should??

?We got to go!?  Tora said looking at the clock.  ?You look great anyway.  So you don?t have to change!  Come on!?

Kiya grabbed her small purse just as Tora grabbed her arm and rushed her toward the door.  ?What?s that??

?Have an admirer do you??  She said to Tora and laughed.

?No way.  Not me.  I bet that is for you!?  Tora said with a squeal and pulled the rose and note off the door and shoving them against Kiya.

?I don?t think-?

?Of course it?s for you!?  

?But?I just got here??

?Exactly!?

Kiya laughed and shrugged.  ?Well?we will find out eventually.?  She slipped the note in her purse and tucked the rose into her hair just as Zeke came up.

?I?m looking for Kiya Asasume have either of you??  Zeke?s eyes widened as Kiya turned around.  ?Now way in fucking hell you are wearing that!?  He practically screamed as he took in his sisters appearance.  

?What?  You didn?t want me looking like a nun.?

?But that is ridiculous!?

?I?m wearing it and don?t have time to change.  So let?s go.?  Kiya hid the grin that threatened to spread across her face at Zeke obvious agitation.

?She looks great!?  Tora said smiling widely.  ?Come on!  Or they will leave without us!?  

Being dragged by Tora, Kiya and Zeke continued to argue.  ?At least wear my jacket!?

?No.?

?Yes!?

?No!?

?Okay?but your standing behind me!?

?No!?

?Get in the car??  Tora groaned pushing both of them.

*At the club?*

?Put it on.?  Zeke growled shoving his coat at her.

?No Zeke.  Now leave me alone.?  Kiya tried to push past him as they got out of the car.

?Then I?m walking in front of you and you are staying by me?the?whole?time??  Zeke said but trailed off as he caught sight of the other girls at the club.

?Typical??  Kiya rolled her eyes and pushed past him.  Just in time to see Dante?s antics with Ike behind him.  She giggled at the pair then followed the others into the club as Tora began to talk, telling her about everyone and Zeke was in tow his eyes feasting everywhere.


*Mikael?*

The wind howled as Mikael again began to practice with his swords.  Grace and skill could be all that one could say about the way he swung his sword.  Though he groaned and grunted as he tried to channel his katon chakra through the steal.  *?Yes!? * He screamed as one of his katana burst into flames.  Concentrating hard he maintained the flame and tried to push it through the other one.  *?Nothing?? * He growled panting after an hour of working at it though the other one continued to burn.

Lifting it up he grinned at the orange flames licking around the silver of his sword.  *?At least it?s a start?? * He then let the fire go out before walking back to the mansion.  After a quick shower he got into his sleek black Trans-am.  *?Now to see what those bastards are up to.?  *The tires barked as he took off after the others and headed into the club.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 17, 2010)

*The Twins...*

Inka and Tsuya get to their room, number 7, showering, and making themselves look very nice.  Tsuya putting on a brown leather jacket, Inka a black leather.

?Just try and talk a little more.? Inka says to Tsuya, laying an arm around her sister.

?That?s like telling you not to be such a bitch.? Tsuya replies, emotionless, reading the newest issue of a magazine she likes.

?Impossible, I know.  But it was worth a try.  Also, even as a little girl, I?ve never seen you smile, and I?m your twin sister.?

?I did it once and it was the worst experience I had.?

?Huh?? Inka picks up her helmet after working on some artwork until 7:30.

The pair walk to where they parked their motorcycles, ?You better find your guest.? Inka says, as Tsuya goes to find *Seijun*.

*Yuki?*

Yuki messes around until the last minute, then tosses some other clothes on and sprints through the halls.  She leaps into her car, turning the key, and driving off.

*Driving, Tsuya?*

Seijun?s arms lay around Tsuya?s waist, ?Don?t you dare get any higher.? she says quietly as they blast down the street.

*At Moxxi?s Club?*

Inka gets there first, having been there last year got there first of the twins, she pulls out her phone, texting a friend named Konata.  ?@ the club 2nite, pick up my bike l8r??

The other two get there, awkwardly getting off the motorcycle, and walking into the club, thanks to Mion.

Yuki on the other hand calmly gets out of the car, then immediately after getting in she jumps on the dance floor for one of her favorite songs was playing.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 17, 2010)

Vergil said:


> "Hey dude, how's it going. We're meeting at Moxxi's. should be there for around 9:30. Should be a blast. Try and sneak in some drinks though cos shit there is too damned expensive!"



His phone started ringing as he exited the shower, steam going of the the bathroom as the young shinobi try to dry his hair a little, while picking up his phone.

"Hehe still cheap when it comes to going out..."

But then again Dante didn't have a source of income so it wasn't really the same for the two of them. Tirawit turned around, he still had time to get ready. His place was clean should Dante get waisted and need to sleep over once more, and he had enough liquor should they move to his place afterwards.

"Why on earth am I doing this to myself..."

He said standing in front of the mirror, trying a new hair style, as his laptop played some music. The blonde boy was in a dilemma as he couldn't decide what to wear. Taking a pocket knife Tirawit made a small cut to his finger as he preformed a few seals and focused his chakra.

"Kuchiyose no Jutsu."

He spoke softly summoning the Monkey ~ Enko. (His pic) The monkeys tail was wraped around a bar that Tirawit used to do pull ups as he crossed his arms with an angry look on his face.

"*Putt on some god DAMN underwear you fool!!!*"

Throwing a pillow in the face of Tirawit the monkey had every right to be upset, why couldn't he summon him in a nice place, with a lot of booze and monkey women, or human females, those knew how to feed him too. But noooo the stupid blond had to summon him to help him pick what to wear... Idiot...

*Moxxi's Night Club*

He was going to be late as usual, but he had a bottle of tequila on him. A gift for Dante, after all the two hadn't had a drink in what seemed months. Wearing a pair of black and white converse, a white skin tight T-shirt, black pants and a black jacket with a low colar Tirawit entered the club. He rarely waited, as one of the bouncers went to the same gym as he did. Plus he once helped him out in a street fight, so the blond shinobi had free access to Moxxi's.

"_Hmmm I wonder where that guy is..._"

There were already a bunch of people inside, so Tirawit slowly made his way to the bar, sending a text to Dante as he did so.



> Dude. Meet you at the bar. An old friend wants to see you. Hurry =D



He kept it short as he passed by a girl in black and white (Mion). He only went past her, but he liked what he saw, she had something interesting about her. Reaching the bar he smilling at the bartender ordered two glasses, lemon  and salt. After all they would need to really catch up. Luckily the blond could hold his liquor.

"Ahhh love this place. Now where's that idiot..."

He turned around trying to spot Dante but couldn't in the huge mass of people, so he simply listened the music that was playing as he waited.


----------



## F.O.K. (Feb 17, 2010)

*Before Moxxi's*

Toku had gone back to his dorm after the group conversation. When he reached his room though, he was confused.

Where the hell was the door?

He looked at the other doors to see if this was normal. Maybe they took the doors away for supervision? But no, every other room in the hall had its door on the hinges. What the fuck is wrong here?

He then saw as he walked into his room. There was a girl dressed in rather peculiar clothing, and a boy dressed in even stranger clothing. The girl seemed to be mad at the boy.

Toku looked at the chart next to the door...frame, and saw that they both had the same name.

A sibling rivalry...great...he wasn't going to get any sleep.

Toku said hello, telling them his name.

Anticipating the coming event of beer, vodka, or any alcoholic beverage, Toku couldn't stand waiting. He took a quick shower and pulled some of the drinks he smuggled in out of his bag.

But knowing Toku, he was going to go from "just a little drunk" to "just a little concious" soon.

By the time Toku had left for the club, he had already drank so much it was surprising he wasn't ever pulled over. He stumbled out of his car, following Mion into the club. He came here quite often, but he still felt the need to crouch behind Mion like a 5-year old to get in.

When he got in, the first thing he did was buy a couple shots. He downed them all, turning around and going out to the dance floor.

He danced with a few girls, and then noticed the back-side of a familiar girl...

...Someone in his class...he thought she helped him get in...but the temptation of the small black skirt with the black stockings was too tempting...

With the alcohol making his mind so runny, he thought he could do anything...So why not try to pick up this one girl?

He walked up to Mion, putting his arm around her and saying, "Why hello there...Have we met?"

He didn't even know...


----------



## Vergil (Feb 17, 2010)

*Mion.*

She calmly surveyed the pawns in place. Everything was perfectly set up. She stood at the fringes of the dance floor. Those filthy norms, or non-shinobi, were looking at her, thinking those drunken eyes. Mion didn't drink, not in public anyway and certainly not in the presence of these insects. They dared put a hand on her and they would get a spike through it. She tried to quell her murderous intentions. There would be plenty of time for that later.

Then...A hot arm and a voice that was slurred and reeked of alcohol started talking to her. "Have we met?" he asked.

"Dear God, if you're going to say your last words then at least be original." She growled and two spikes came out of the palm of her hand. It then took every ounce of her being to stop from spinning and planting the spikes into his filthy chest,. Oh the gurgling of blood entering his lungs would sound so delicious, the look of horror as he would realise that his last moments were drunk and pathetic.

She stopped. Too many witnesses, not to mention CCTV. Thats the whole point of the hired goons. The spikes went back into her hand. She spun suddenly and faced the man holding her. She looked him dead in the eye, her hand on the small of his back and the other on the back of his head. She didn't even care that she recognised him.

Mion pulled Toku close to her and kissed him viciously, biting his tongue as it went into her mouth. Her teeth sank in hard into his tongue, drawing blood and her arms locked him in place. Her eyes were simply terrifying, like a snake about to devour her prey. She let go and then pushed him back and grabbed his neck.

"You fucking come anywhere near me and I'll cut your goddamned dick off and ram it into your fucking skull." She growled with rage at the drunk classmate. She let go and spun away quietly seething. She needed to cool off or the next person to touch her would almost certainly get a spike, somwhere it shouldn't be.

*Dante*



> Dude. Meet you at the bar. An old friend wants to see you. Hurry =D



Dante read the text as soon as it came up. "Hah, Tirawit you dumbass, where else would I be?" He put on his shades and activated his byakugan. "Aha!" he exclaimed as he found him

"Hey, T, long time dude! You been alright? Talent ain't too bad tonight. Yo, you gotta meet everyone, we're just over there!" Dante, as usual not letting many people getting a word in edgeways.

"Hey guys! Our saviour has arrived!" Dante said to the group. "This is Tirawit, don't call him Twit as a nickname because he's heard that one a hundred times and it wasn't funny the first time. Well it was a bit. More importantly, I blieve you have all met my other friend here, Senior Tequila? We should talk. Kiya! You done a tequila slammer before?" Dante asked

"Hey Zeke, think you can handle it?" Dante grinned.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 17, 2010)

*Club*

Like most, Kon went to the club by vehicle transportation. He arrived already in his henge state with a yellow taxi cab, however it was in an awkward position. To everyone outside the clubs confusion, there was a man in an old western uniform resting on top of a taxi.

"Um, excuse me sir we're here," the taxi driver spoke nervously as he didn't know what to expect from this guy. "Ah, thank you," the old western man spoke as blew the smoke from his mouth and into the air. Kon rolled off the top of that taxi and fell face first onto the concrete, making the people around look worried.

"Please, keep the change," the man muttered as he stood up dusting off his cowboy hat. Kon then slowly walked towards the club with his eyes lazily closed with a lazy smile. The people around stand back to let him through, feeling intimidated thanks to his rather scary looks and strange attire.

"Eh, ID sir," one of the large men asked in front of the doors. "Right, right," Kon spoke laxly as he reached in the pocket of his long coat and pulled out his ID. The large man grabbed the ID and was pretty surprised by what he saw.

"Uh, Mister John Lincoln Brewer? It says here that you were born in 1860, but uh that's impossible," the security man spoke hesitantly after reading it. "Ah, its actually very easy. All there is to it is eating nothing but vegetables and taking good care of your body," Kon answered in a carefree tone as he blew more smoke from his mouth. The security nodded with a sweat drop and let him through.

"Wait,....how can he say something like that when hes smoking?"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 17, 2010)

*Kanko…*

“The new candidate has arrived.”  Seigrimour said in the doorway to Kanko’s office.  

_“Then show him in.”_

“Yes sir…”  The huge spider turned and walked through the alcove.  “The headmaster will see you now.”  As he backed to the side and pointed at the door alcove and door beyond with his long hairy leg.  “Don’t be frightened.  I don’t eat students.”  He said before turning and heading into a very dark area.

As Kinzey entered Kanko stood and gestured toward the chair in front of his desk.  “Please.  Sit.”  He said sitting back in his own tall leather chair.  “As you know we are a school for…a…gifted students.  The students that come to this school seem to have special abilities that are not considered mainstream.”  Kanko picked up a glass ball that looked like a star exploding inside.  “Made by one of my past students…”  he said waving it slightly at the kid.  “You have demonstrated that you share these abilities with those that attend already.”

Pausing for a moment Kanko looked at the ball and watched the lights swirling around.  “If you agree to attend you WILL live on campus.  You _WILL _pass your exams.  You _WILL_ do well in your academics along with training in your particular specialties.  Is this understood?”  Kanko turned to look at Kinzey but he was already nodding.  “So will you be attending our elite school?”  He asked setting the ball back on it’s stand and pulling a few papers from the side.

“Yes Sir.”  Kinzey replied.

“I am glad to hear it.”  Here is your room assignment.  “You will be sharing with two other students.  One has been here for a few years and the other has just recently arrived like yourself.  I hope you enjoy your stay with us.”  Kanko stood smiling at him, his demeanor much more relaxed then it was just moments before.  Kanko walked him out of the room and to the front desk.  “Here is a school map.  And, a map of the room sections.  Feel free to ask anyone for directions.  It’s easy to become lost.  And, once again, Welcome.”  Kanko nodded his head and turned back to his office and rooms.


*The Club…*

*Kiya/Zeke/Tora…*

The music was loud and the amount of bodies dancing around seemed to make the temperature in the club go up by 20 degrees.  “I didn’t realize suede would be so hot…”  Kiya muttered unzipping the front of her dress some.

“Yeah things get really hot!  Especially when you start dancing!”  Tora yelled in her ear.  Surprising Kiya that she had even heard what she had said.  

That is when Dante came back dragging a friend.  “Tirawit it’s nice to…”  Kiya got cut off as Dante kept running at the mouth.  “Tequila slammer?”  Kiya asked looking at Tora.  

“No idea.”  Tora shrugged still smiling.

“I don’t think so.”  Kiya replied as Zeke began to laugh.

“Can I handle that?”  Zeke said still laughing and stepping away from Kiya some.  “I will drink you and your buddy under the table boy!”

“Zeke!  You don’t drink!”  Kiya exclaimed wide eyed.

“We drank all the time at school.”  Zeke shrugged then paused.  “Didn’t you?”

“Of course not!  It wasn’t allowed.”  Kiya said wide eyed.

“Then you are in for a treat.”  Zeke grinned at her knowing that he was here so nobody would take advantage of her.

Tora just stood watching the crowd with shiny eyes.


*Mikael…*

With not even a sidelong glance Mikael walked into the club.  The bouncers didn’t stop him they just let the man through as normal.  He had done a few odd jobs for the owner and is now given free reign.  Sitting at a small table in the corner he just watched those from school.  *“Jackasses.” * Mikael grumbled ignoring the girl that approached him as he took a swig from his drink.

‘What is he doing?’ He thought as Toku walked up to Mion and when she kissed him, Mikael could have started a fight right then.  But, once he saw what she had done he burst out laughing causing more than one person to like at him strangely.  As always Mikael just ignored them.


----------



## F.O.K. (Feb 17, 2010)

Toku groaned in pain as he felt the piercing pain that told him teeth had sunk into his tongue. He gave her his fiercest look, which wasn't that fierce, given the fact he was wasted and his mouth was bleeding. It looked more like he was constipated, actually.

_"I'm gonna have to heal this..."_ He said. 

But before he could go, he heard insane laughter. He looked over a saw a guy he remembered as...Mikaiosh?

He could tell it was at him. And he couldn't just let him get away with it.

Why not teach him a lesson?

Toku look at the spot where Mikaiosh was sitting, looking for anything he could use to stealthily humiliate him.

Luckily, there was a decorative plant on the table Mikaiosh was sitting at. It looked like Toku could use it.

Toku found somewhere of his own to sit at, still in view of Mikaiosh. He focused on the plant instead of Mikaiosh.

Toku had been blessed with the gift of a bloodline called Shokubutsu, which basically allowed him manipulation of plants and vegetation around him. He wasn't that good at using the bloodline at all yet, but he could at least manipulate small plants from practicing before he came to the institute.

Toku focused all his attention and thoughts on the plant. He made a mental picture of what he wanted the plant to do. He wanted it to slowly make its way up Mikaiosh's sleeve, and then when it got near his face, go up his nostril.

As he focused on this, nothing happened. He continued to focus on the plant, and the picture he had in his head.

Slowly the plant began to twitch. After a while, it slowly began getting longer, creeping onto the table as if it were a snake stalking its prey. It slowly entered Mikaiosh's sleeve, slowly wrapping around Mikaiosh's arm. It crept up to his neck, creeping closer to Mikaiosh's nose.

But instead, it made a turn and quickly shoved itself into Mikaiosh's ear...

...Hey, no one ever said Toku was great at this ability...


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Feb 17, 2010)

_*Hinote, Moxxi's*_

Hinote walked into the club, looking around. "Damn taxi brought me a bit late, it seems. Or maybe on time. I can't tell. Looks like most everyone's here." He said, scanning the crowd. He headed over to where most of the other students were. _"Pickings are slim..."_ He mumbled.

Hinote walked over to Dante. "Tequila? To tell the truth, I've never drank before. I suppose tonight's the night?" He laughed, handing Dante some money. "Go get a round for us all, will ya?" He asked with a nudge.

"After all, what's one drink gonna hurt, huh?" Hinote laughed, smiling at the crowd.



*Ibara*

Ibara walked up to the man at the entrance to the club, taking out her ID in disguise. She wore a black and red leather and lace dress that stopped above her knees and showed some cleavage up top. She put a hand on the man's shoulder and flashed her ID.

"Thanks, big boy." She winked and blew him a kiss as she walked away. Walking toward her classmates, she shivered. "Oh God. I hope I never have to do that again." She said, adjusting her dress. 

"This thing is so tight..." She mumbled, walking for Inka. "Hey... Inka, right? Is this dress okay? I've never been to a club before." She asked, giving a little turn and an embarrassed smile.

Ibara looked at a little drink menu that was laying around. She looked for anything. She didn't want to get drunk, so she looked for anything non-alcoholic. Iced tea? "Inka, are these 'Long Island Iced Teas' any good? I'm not into getting drunk, so I was looking for soft drinks. Or rather, I've never been drunk." She asked, oblivious to what a Long Island Iced Tea really was.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 17, 2010)

*Kinzey*

Fallowing the map to his new room Kinzey found no one was there.

"Hmm, I could use this too my advantage". Kinzey knew the first step of his plan had to be to turn these shinobi against each other. To do that he needed to learn about them. He began to search through their things, making sure to put everything back exactly ass he had found it.

Eventualy he found some old essays in the trash can. They were hand written, not typed, each having the owners signature somewere on the page. "I could use these to my advantage" he murmured to himself, wheels allready turning in his head. He foldded these up, replaced the trash, and returned to his work.

About half an hour later he stopped. he had found nothing else that he could use without the owner noticing their disappearance.

Giving up, he decided to take a nap. It was the best bed he had slept on in awhile. _This is going to be a good challenge_ he thought as he drifted off to sleep...


----------



## Kenju (Feb 17, 2010)

Addeh said:


> _*Hinote, Moxxi's*_
> 
> Hinote walked into the club, looking around. "Damn taxi brought me a bit late, it seems. Or maybe on time. I can't tell. Looks like most everyone's here." He said, scanning the crowd. He headed over to where most of the other students were. _"Pickings are slim..."_ He mumbled.
> 
> ...



"Actually it can start a pretty bad habit," Kon informed Hinote while still in his transformed state of an old cowboy. Though what he was saying was actually contradicting himself since he was always smoking a cigarette. He was sitting near the table with his eyes half shut, just minding his own business for awhile. 

Kon seemed to be out of order as of most of the people here. He didn't pay it any attention though as he relaxed with a lazy smile. Kon waved at random directions where no one was around, but to him he was waving at ghost that were dancing with the living.

"So how did it end?" he spoke to the ghost woman in front of him who was also sitting down. "Oh You wouldn't believe it darling! They were so angry at me winning the trophy that they stuck me in a car and pushed me in the sea. They were, how do you young people in this time say? Haters," the woman spoke graceful and confidently as she rested her chin on her wrist. "....Oh I see....thats such a tragedy," Kon commented before he blew smoke from his mouth.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 18, 2010)

*Dante*

"Hey Kon, stop talking to ghosts and come to the real world...no offense..." Dante said to the where he thought the ghost was. "Hey, Hinote! Just in time!"

He poured out the tequila, the salt and lemon. "Ok, for those that don't know, lick the salt, drink the tequila, all at once and bite into the lemon." He stood next to Kiya, who had unzipped the front of her dress a little 'sweet jesus' he thought. "You really are quite beautiful, you know that?" he whispered into Kiya's ear quickly

"Here's to the breast...I mean best night ever. Cheers!!" Dante licked the salt, downed the drink and bit hard into the lemon.

"Ah fucking hell!!" he exclaimed feeling the burn down his throat "Whoo! Ok Guys! Let's see who the champion of Moxxi's is!"

*Ike.*

He listened to Dante's instructions and looked at *Tora*. "Ok, I think I get it." The salt was on his left hand and the little glass was in his right. "Um...don't we get anymore? I mean this seems like such a small amount doesn't it?" he said looking at the meagre amount.

"Well cheers!!" Ike said happily. The happy look was soon turned into a strange expression as he drank the drink. It tasted horrible and he bit the lemon, and then ate the whole thing. "Yuck yuck yuck!"

He felt odd, dizzy, happier and a lot more relaxed, once he got over the initial burn. It only took one shot and he was plastered. He was convinced it was a genjutsu

"Those birds! Tora watch out! Don't let them get you cos otherwise you'll end up at the oshean and won't able to leave. It's ok though Dante has that spinny move. Dante! look! Kaiten!"

Ike spun around imitating the move but lost his balance and staggered into Tora "Oopsie daisy. Are you ok? You ok? It's qworking! qworking! qworking!" he laughed and then passed out.

Dante looked down with his mouth open. "Whoa...ok softer drinks for him next time...."

*Vergil*

He didn't really care for this place. The heat and the sheer number of people were irritating. He stood on his own observing. He felt two hands on his hips from behind. He knew whose they were.

"Why did you bring me here Mion? This is pointless."

"Have patience." Mion whispered in his ear, all over him, "Why don't you try and enjoy yourself a little while you're here." She said coming around to his front and putting his hand up her skirt. He took it away

"I do not enjoy such things. My mind is focussed on becoming the best shinobi. Nothing more." he said not even looking at her.

"Hmph. Maybe Mikael will be more fun, though him and that idiot seem to be having a little dance of their own." Mion said still holding onto Vergil and looking around at the scene unfolding. She sighed.

"Just what is your agenda? You seem to be focussed on something." Vergil asked, now looking down at her

"Hmm? Oh just restoring things to their rightful order. What do you think would happen if people were paying attention to what was happening over there?" she said motioning towards *Toku and Mikael*. "If they knew that Gods walked amonst them?"

"Pandemonium. This is why we keep it secret, to keep the status quo."

"Hm, but you are a smart man. Why should we, the original rulers of this land be forced to hide like insects when it is they who should be cowering beneath us?" 

"That was the past, we must adapt to the new ways and accept our role..."

"Do you accept it? Are you happy knowing that you are being treated equally to all these fools here, when they should be licking the dirt off your boot? Hundreds of years of your heritage trodden on, everthing your ancestors fought for spat on. We lost the great war all those years ago but now we understand their weapons, we can use them, defeat them. We can reclaim it all and they will bow to us." Mion said with a look of serenity to her. She was serious. Vergil looked deep into the dark eyes. There was something there he was compelled to. He said nothing and looked up, watching the scene unfold before him between Mikael and Toku.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 18, 2010)

Kuno said:


> *The Club?*
> 
> *Kiya/Zeke/Tora?*
> 
> ...



Tirawit passed the bottle to Dante, with Dante taking the initiative i nthe drinking process. He looked at the entire group, with Kiya trying to greet him but was cut short by Dante, who in Tirawit's opinion had his sights set on her. With a smile he remained at the side of Dante as he took a few shots.

"_Man this might just turn into something interesting._"

He muttered to himself as already one of the guys seemed to be out.

"Hey Dante, are all of these guys, you know. shinobi?"

He had to pracatilly yell into the ear of the guy, the music was loud, so no one could hear them, but the blond wasnt really a fan of the word shinobi. He turned his look and noticed Zeke, and behind him a blue haired girl, who seemed to have either know what the tequila had in store for them, or hadn't tried it but needed a bit of help. With a few steps Tirawit made his way to the girl (Tora), slowly pushing his way through the crowded club, but reaching his destination in a few seconds. Standing in front of her, he smiled at her cute face.

"Hey there. I'm Tirawit, Dante's friend."

It was hot in this place, so he unzipped his black jacket and took it off, hanging it over his shoulder, so he could stand still, taking shots with Dante would be later on. A few seconds later he would ask politely.

"Wanna have a drink?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 18, 2010)

*Inka* shakes her head, ?Girl, You look great.? she says, winking slightly as she wanders over to a table and sits down.

"Inka, are these 'Long Island Iced Teas' any good? I'm not into getting drunk, so I was looking for soft drinks. Or rather, I've never been drunk."

?Damn!  That there?s some fucked up shit.  Have about two and you?ll be so fucking tipsy, you may or may not remember what happened tonight.  Here they don?t have any non-alcoholic drinks that I know of.? Inka says, putting an arm around Ibara and downing half of a glass of Whisky.  ?Like a friend of mine at my former school, ?Live everyday like your last, because who knows if your life will end shorter than others.?? she says, calling for another glass after she finishes the one she has.   ?And for my friend, your best liquor.  We?re going to get you so high you won?t know what hit you.? Inka says, smirking slightly as she whispers something into Ibara?s ear, making Ibara blush slightly.

The Bartender sends two glasses down towards the pair of girls, one Inka?s whisky, the other a liquor for Ibara.
___________

*Tsuya *looks at Seijun who was all alone for the moment, she looks at the female bartender, ?I need something strong.? she says calmly.

?Man troubles?? the woman replies, getting a drink as Tsuya just nods, ?I figured that.?

Tsuya takes a drink out of the glass and shakes her head.  ?No wonder they call it, Liquid Courage.? she thinks as she sits quietly.
____________

*Spoiler*: _The song that is playing_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WC-MOIwBTw[/YOUTUBE]




*Yuki?s *on the dance floor, busting out her best moves.  When someone wants to dance with her, she just spins away and continues to dance all by herself.  She was a break dancer in her old school, even in a team in a way.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 18, 2010)

*Kiya/Zeke…*

“This will be fun…”  Zeke grinned down at his sister.  

“I don’t know…”  Kiya replied looking at the amber liquid.

“Hey.  Do you remember how Mom taught you stop our healing?”  Zeke whispered in her ear.

“Yes.  Why?”

“You will have to do it to make this any fun at all…”  

“Okay…”  Kiya said while Zeke sprinkled the salt.

“Cheers!”  Zeke said getting ready.

It was then that Dante whispered in her other ear.  Kiya’s eyes widened as she looked up at him then down as she blushed deeply.  “Thanks…”  She said softly not knowing if he heard or not.  “Salt.  Drink.  Lemon.”

“Go for it!”  Zeke encouraged her as he toasted with Dante though his eyes narrowed at the breast comment.  He quickly went through the steps of the drink.  “WOOWEE!”  He shouted shaking his head when he was finished.  “That’s some damn good Tequila!”

Quickly Kiya raced through the steps and tried to contain the cough as she sucked on the lemon.  But, as soon as she took the lemon out of her mouth her eyes began to water and she started coughing.  “It’s rough the first time or three.”  Zeke said with a laugh as he rubbed her back.  “You’ll be fine in a moment.” he added sliding his glass toward Dante for a refill.  “Keep ‘em coming!”


*Tora…*

Looking at the amber liquid Tora sniffed it and shook her head.  “That smells gross…”  She then turned to Ike who seemed to be as confused as her.  “So this is enough for me.“  She shrugged her shoulders and followed Ike’s lead.  “Oh dang!  It tasted worse than it smelled!”  Tora said dropping the glass and holding her throat.  “Eeewww!!!”  She staggered a bit in exaggeration then watched Ike.  

To say the least his reactions were startling.  “Ike!  Something is wrong with Ike!  He has been poisoned!”  Tora squealed watching him spinning around and talking about those damn genjutsu birds again before he spun and passed out.  “You’ve got to save him!  The birds will get him!”  Tora pleaded grabbing Zeke’s arm.

“Huh?  What?”  Zeke turned as Dante spoke and began to laugh.  “Don’t worry Tora.  He will be fine.  Tequila doesn’t settle with everyone.”

“Really?”

“Yep.”

“If you say so…”  Tora mumbled looking back down at her friend then started to giggle.  Zeke turned back around and took another shot while Kiya stared at Ike for a moment then turned around arguing with her brother about taking another.  Of course she gave in to him like usual.  Tora even giggled over their argument.

Then that friend of Dante’s came over.  “Tirawit?  Hi Tirawit!  I’m Tora!”  She said giggling through the statement her cheeks flushed with the one drink she already had.  “Um…sure as long as I don’t end up like him.”  She giggled again pointing at Ike then back at Tirawit.

*Mikael…*

If his concentration hadn’t been on Mion and the way she was hanging all over Vergil he would have noticed the plant crawling up his arm.  ‘Vergil.  Of all the fucking people!’  He screamed in his head squeezing the glass hard enough to shatter it in his hand.  He didn’t even notice the shards of glass causing his palm to bleed.  

But, Mikael did notice when something shoved it’s self into his ear.  At first his eyes widened in shock then he flung his arm out grabbing onto the vine and spun throwing the offending plant on the ground and shattering it’s pot.  The impact caused dirt and ceramic shards to fly everywhere.  He stood for a moment glaring down at the vegetation.  *“What the fuck?!  What fucking asshole would fucking think of this shit.”*  it was then his eyes narrow.  *“Toku you fuckhead….”*

Silver eyes turned from the plant and scanned the club in a visible rage.  Those standing around the man dressed in black stepped away.  The killing intent was boiling off him in waves and grew worse when he reached for his swords and realized he couldn‘t bring them with him.  *“There you are…” * He growled in a flash he headed toward him.  No one able to keep their human eyes on him at his speed.  The only thing that made Mikael stop was the impact of his fist on Toku’s face before the guy went flying.


----------



## F.O.K. (Feb 18, 2010)

Toku hit the wall with a loud thud, and as he flew past people there were screams and gasps.

He stumbled up, focusing his eyes back on Mikael. Toku grapped a bottle of liquor that was just sitting on the bar, throwing it at Mikael.

Toku used the bottle as a distraction by following it to Mikael. He knew he wouldn't be able to do anything to Mikael in this club, both with the danger of exposing their world and the fact that Mikael had the speed of a cheetah multiplied by 1000.

As Toku neared Mikael, he made for a tackle.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 18, 2010)

*Kinzey*

Kinzey woke up some time later. There was still no one here! As he walked down the hallway he met a janitor, who told him that everyone was at a bar, and was even kind enough to give him directions...

...Half an hour later he arrived at the bar. There was a long line, so he pulled a few nails out of his pocket and, using his Gyorai Shin jutsu, shot them into the feet of a guy, who began yelling. This of course drew the bouncers away from the door and he was able to slip in...

...Inside two guys were fighting. Kinzey knew they were shinobi because one punched the other at an extremely high speed. Then the one who had been punched picked up a bottle threw it at the other, and began running at him.

"This is perfect!" He murmured. He decided to make it worse. He summoned a fire clone,Henged it to look like the guy who got hit, had it pick up a bottle, and break it on the head of some guy (Vergil). He made sure the guy saw the clone and had it disapear in the crowd.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 18, 2010)

Kuno said:


> *Tora…*
> 
> Looking at the amber liquid Tora sniffed it and shook her head.  “That smells gross…”  She then turned to Ike who seemed to be as confused as her.  “So this is enough for me.“  She shrugged her shoulders and followed Ike’s lead.  “Oh dang!  It tasted worse than it smelled!”  Tora said dropping the glass and holding her throat.  “Eeewww!!!”  She staggered a bit in exaggeration then watched Ike.
> 
> ...



The blonde looked at her with a smile. Then at Ike, for a moment, as he replied.

"Don't worry, we won't go that far."

Ike seemed like he didn't taste alcohol before, therefore passing out, well going to sleep. It wasn't anything serious, he'd just enjoy the dreams, and Dante could drop him of at Tirawit's place, if they couldn't bring him back to their place. Turning his attention to Tora once more, Tirawit asked.

"So how come you know Dante over there?"

The blue haired girl seemed rather interesting to the blonde, so he tried to see what she was all about.

(Sorry for the short post, have very little time today. Will be better tomorrow  )


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 20, 2010)

*Nobara...*

A small strawberry blonde sits on a cement step outside an apartment building, “This is my goodbye…” she says, looking at a piece of paper, from a school for gifted individuals.  She had two packed suitcases, the clothes she had on her back and her rollerblades, that’s all that was worth her name.

She stands, balancing on the two lines of wheels.  She grabs the handles of her suitcases and rolls slowly, looking at the directions on the paper.  “I hope…I hope I’ll be accepted there…” she says, speeding up a little, she takes an immediate stop to catch her hat that came off while skating.

The girl gets to the school, the sky is covered with twinkling stars, as she walks into the main building, “I-I need to talk…to wh-whoever’s in charge…” she says to someone at the receptionist’s desk.

“In that room, past the spider.” The woman says smiling at the timid girl.

“S-spider?” the girl says looking at Seigrimour.  She opens her coat, pulling out an onyx handgun with a red rose on the grip.  “D-don’t move or I’ll sh-shoot…” she says, her aim at one of his eyes.  The spider just looks at her like she’s crazy.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Feb 20, 2010)

*Danger Room With Vergil*

Seijun slipped into the room in between Vergil's exercises, silent and ethereal as a ghost. The Tenken noted Vergil's injuries, speculating about the type of training the Hyuuga swordsman had been undergoing. Knowing better than to point out the markings, or to suggest that Vergil recover before sparring, Seijun bowed silently in greeting, waiting for Vergil to acknowledge him as well; if the man was meditating or concentrating, Seijun didn't wish to disturb him with speech.

*Club with Tsuya*

Seijun had been silent on the ride over, making sure to heed Tsuya's warning by keeping his hands in modest placement, never going higher than her ribs or lower than her waist on the motorcycle. He became sullen and withdrawn when they entered the building, disliking the loud music and bright lights immensely. 

Acquiring a simple beverage, getting more than a few odd looks as he procured sweetened ice tea, Seijun remained near Tsuya out of familiarity, shrugging at her obliquely.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 21, 2010)

Seijun Togiretogire said:


> *Danger Room With Vergil*
> 
> Seijun slipped into the room in between Vergil's exercises, silent and ethereal as a ghost. The Tenken noted Vergil's injuries, speculating about the type of training the Hyuuga swordsman had been undergoing. Knowing better than to point out the markings, or to suggest that Vergil recover before sparring, Seijun bowed silently in greeting, waiting for Vergil to acknowledge him as well; if the man was meditating or concentrating, Seijun didn't wish to disturb him with speech.



"Seijun, so you've come.." Vergil panted, "I recently discovered this mode. Bullet evasion, however it is proving to be quite challenging. As a fellow swordsman I was curious as to who could crack this mystery first." Vergil said

A bullet came flying towards Vergil who spun and deflected it with Yamato, using an elegant strike, but then got hit by the subsequent rubber bullets. "as you can see, the first one is easy to deflect, but the following ones are more difficult. I could use my ice jutsu but I feel I need to be able to do this only using my swordplay." 

He grabbed a towel and wiped the sweat off his brow. "I do not train with just anyone, do not disappoint me." he said in his typical fashion


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Feb 21, 2010)

*Hinote*

"Damn it Dante..." Hinote mumbled, a clone appearing beside him. He punched the clone, having it burst into a large, concealing cloud of smoke, filling the club. "Can't even use some sense and hide us from the cameras first?" He chuckled.

Hinote ran up to one of the muggers, hidden by his smokescreen. He unleashed a hard 4-kick combo on him before blasting him away with a bit of fire.

"So much for a nice, party night, huh?" Hinote laughed, looking around in the smoke, staying on his  guard. He knew it wasn't a good idea for them to be using their abilities in public, but Dante gave them no choice.

*Ibara*

"Inka!" Ibara screamed, her voice cracking a bit. That's when Dante hit a body in their direction, shocking Ibara. She recoiled, falling back a bit into Inka. She blushed a bit and helped herself back up. She watched the crowd leave in a hurry.

"That's not good." She said, realizing their cover was blown. She made a few signs with her hand and a flower appeared. She grabbed it and threw it through the air into the crowd of screaming people who had seen what they had. Pollen started filling the air and the people stopped running, swaying a bit in disorientation. Ibara walked over to them.

"Are you guys okay? You look like you drank too much. You must be seeing things. Go home and rest. Nothing exciting happened tonight." She tried to convince them in their dizzied state. A few nodded and a few just started walking.

Ibara walked back toward Inka, through the smokescreen. The other guys could handle the muggers. "We should leave. The only people who are going to truly believe what I told them are the ones that were already a bit buzzed. The rest will be uncertain. Take me back to the dorm, please?" Ibara pleaded, a bit nenrvous about the whole situation.

They were supposed to be keeping everything a secret.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 22, 2010)

Again, because of Dante, he had to fight. Not that he had anything against it, he's been fighting his entire life, but they could go out sometime and not, well frankly break everything they come in contact with. Putting his jacket back on Tirawit turned his attention to Tora once more.

"I apologize Tora-chan, it seems I have to leave you for a bit. I hope you won't be mad if we talk a bit later."

Such a pretty girl, and he had to leave her to defend his own life. Man... life sucked... or was it Dante... In any case the blonde was now fully turned at one of the guards, his eyes meeting the gorillas as he spoke under his breath.

"Kanashibari no justu."

The vicious stare left the security guy speechless as he couldn't move a muscle. On the other hand Tirawit wasted no time, as he with a lot of speed launched himself towards the much bigger man, sending a knee straight to the jaw of the guy. A knee to the jaw made the fact that he was a 100 pounds lighter irrelevant as the giant fell straight to the floor. Tirawit landed next to him, looking at two other guys getting their asses kicked. But the other shinobi's weren't very stealthy about their fights, with Dante using kaiten!?!?!

"Dude, is the word messy not in your dictionary?"

He said with a smile, well it certainly wouldn't be as exciting, so he wouldn't dwell on it too much.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 22, 2010)

*Kiya/Zeke…*

“For some reason I think that was against the rules…”  Zeke chuckled watching the others as they began to take out the men that had surrounded them.

“Z-Zeke!”  Kiya squeaked as she looked around.  “What should we do?  Kanko-sama said not to show anything…”

Still chuckling Zeke shrugged.  “We don’t have much choice.  So when in Rome…”  He then whipped around with more speed and agility than one with his level of laziness should be to use.  Zeke grabbed the guys gun hand and slammed it into the gunman’s face several times.  Until the man, his face a bloody mess crumpled to the floor.  “Oh, Kiya.  You might want to turn that healing back on…”  Zeke laughed a bit then wink at his sister.  “Yo Dante!  I think we should be going now.”  He called then looked at the rest of the group.

“I think that is an understatement.”  Kiya said her eyes wide as she watched those around them.  “We are attracting way to much attention.  We are shinobi so we should be able to get out of here rather quickly…”  She then gave Dante a light push to get his attention.  “Dante…I think we should get going rather quickly.”  

Zeke knew Kiya well enough that he would be ready to split when she was.  “Ready.”  He said quietly.

Leaning in closer to him she laid a hand on his back.  “Shall we leave?”  


*Tora…*

“Man.  Just as I was finally getting a guy interested.”  Tora huffed at the men that had attacked.  “You know you are going to pay right?”  One the muggers looked at the little woman as if she was crazy then chose to ignore her as they backed up.

“Sumting ain’t right here.”  He grumbled looking at the guys as they attacked.  “Maybeez I’ll take ya for a bit o’ safety.”  He then grabbed Tora’s arm.

“Did you just touch me?”  Tora looked down at his hand and shook her head.  “I know you didn’t just touch me!”  She yelled at the man then glared.  As if in a dance Tora spun until her back was pressed against his chest then reached up and grabbed his head.  Flipping him over her head he slammed against the floor hard enough to cause it to crack.  “No one touches me unless I allow it!”  Tora yelled spinning around his arm and then slamming it to the side and causing a sickening crack to be heard while the guy screamed in pain.  The whole procedure was done with such speed that none of the other guards realized what had happened until they heard him screaming.  Leaving the man Tora sped over toward Tirawit.  “Don’t worry.  I won’t do the same to you.”  She grinned up at him then turned facing the outer group.  “If we need to move quick I will carry you!”  Tora exclaimed standing in a fighting stance.

“Damn she’s good.”  Zeke said with a laugh as he had watched Tora as best he could.


*Mikael…*

Quickly side stepping the bottle Mikael readied himself for Toku’s attack.  ‘This boy needs to be taught a lesson.’  he thought a snarl crossing his face as he braced against the tackle, wanting to get as close to him as possible.  He was concentrating so hard on his opponent that he didn’t see the bouncers swarm them until it was too late.  Both his arms were grabbed as Toku was knocked off balance and pinned in mid-flight.  *“You just made a serious mistake interrupting that kids death!” * Mikael raged just before both his arms became engulfed in fire.  

The bouncers froze for a moment then began screaming in agony as the fire quickly engulfed them.  *“You will get yours.” * Mikael said glaring at Toku before turning and speeding out of the club.  A small smile of satisfaction gracing his lips as he knocked into Vergil on his way out to his car.  He was gone before most people were even nearing their cars.



*Kanko…*

“Please stop that.”  Seigrimour said looking at the girl.  “There is nothing you can do to me.  My body is chakra enhanced.”  He then turned away from the girl as if this was nothing new and called to Kanko.  “Kanko-sama the other student is here now.  Also, there seems to be something strange going on in town.  I think I will climb the tower and see if I can tell anything.”

Kanko came to the door and nodded at Seigrimour.  “Please let me know if you find out anything.”
“As usual.”  Seigrimour said moving back into the pitch black room.

“Ah…you must be Nobara.”  Kanko bowed to the girl and a gestured toward his office.  “Please lower the gun now.  Seigrimour is the reason you are here.  He may be big and ugly but he would bring you no harm.  I promise…”  With those words he walked back into his office.

Looking between the hole the giant spider went in and Kanko’s office she walked cautiously her gun swing back toward the hole several times before she rushed in and closed the door.

“Please sit.”  Kanko said with a laugh as he also sat.  “Get use to them little one.  They are all over the school.  Well, Seigrimour is the biggest in the school.”  He shrugged then waved off the conversation.  “I am Kanko Daichi.  I am the hand master at this school for gifted students.  Now we aren’t the kind of school that specialists in academics…”  Kanko laughed and shook his head at that statement while thinking of some of the students in the school.  “But, rather with those that carry your unique abilities.  Remember, we do have academics here.  And, we test you on them.  We do expect you to pass when you take your tests but we also have people here that will teach you how to use your abilities.  Now that you are here…”  He pulled out the sheets that showed the campus and her room assignment.  “Here is the map and your room number.  Please feel free to wander the school and check things out.  If you need assistance then come ask me or anyone else around the school.  Most of us are very friendly and you have nothing to fear.”  With those words he led her out of his office and shut the door.

Walking back to his chair he collapsed into it.  The day was wearing on him and all he wanted was to relax in bed with a good book.  But, what Seigrimour had said was weighing on him.  “Those damn kids…”  He grumbled hoping it didn’t have anything to do with them.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 22, 2010)

Kinzey had to get out of there as fast as he could. The ninja were using their powers and they knew it was no longer safe. If they didn't find him on campus, they might realize he had something to do with it...

...he jogged to the school as fast as he could. He was out of breath but he needed an alibi, so he did a few laps around the grounds. Once he was sure he had been seen by a few of the staff, he went inside. by this point he was dying, and stumbled to his room. He had almost been caught, but he thought he was safe...for now...


----------



## Kenju (Feb 22, 2010)

Kon heard the men behind him threatening him and his group. He simply ignored the man and took a sip of juice from his cup. "Madam, you have to tell me just how you could have made such a movie in that short amount of time," Kon spoke with lazy eyes as he leaned against his chair.

"Um, yes, but shouldn't you be worried about that gentlemen behind you with a knife?" the lady ghost with a little concern. "hmm?" Kon hummed as he turned around to see the man. "Your he should be taken care of shouldn't he?" the boy questioned before he waved his hand slowly across the man's face and then creates the serpent hand seal.

The man begins to stumble around as his vision gets blurry for a few seconds. He then sees a pile of corpses stacked on top of each other that appear to be his family members. The knife drops from his hand as he trembles in fear and eventually starts screaming, terrified of the scene.

"My my, that was very smart of you whatever you did," the ghost applauded with a smirk. "Hell Viewing Technique. Its a genjutsu that makes him see something terrible,...or so I heard," Kon said with his low eye lids and a smirk that stayed there. "Well its defiantly better than whatever they are doing," the woman commented as they both looked at the others that were using their abilities and fighting when they shouldn't be.

"Their just having fun as usual," Kon responded as he closed his eyes and gave a lazy smile. He then puffed out more a small amount of smoke before he turned back to the woman. "Now where were we?"


----------



## Gaja (Feb 22, 2010)

Kuno said:


> *Tora…*
> 
> “Man.  Just as I was finally getting a guy interested.”  Tora huffed at the men that had attacked.  “You know you are going to pay right?”  One the muggers looked at the little woman as if she was crazy then chose to ignore her as they backed up.
> 
> ...



Tirawit moved his eyes away from Tora from a second. And the next, as he returned his attention to her, he saw something that brought a smile to his face.

"A judo throw? Awesome."

That was so awesome, handy too. He hadn't practiced judo in forever, but he knew that it hurt the security guy, big time. Tirawit was probably one of the few people (shinobi) that remained under the radar during all of this, as his little fight made people think that he was a muay thai fighter or something, while Dante and Vergil were drawing a lot of the attention to themselves along with some other guys.

"Hmm? I hope you won't... yet..."

He replied to Tora with a smile, that girl was so cute, and she knew martial arts. This was the best! Finally Dante was good for something in his life. A few more seconds would pass, as Tirawit decided that it was time to leave. He knew that the cops would come soon, and he had no interest in talking to them. He yelled at Dante as he looked at the exit.

"Yo Rockstar!!! Time to leave! Meet ya at my place!"

The music went silent a moment after, as the blonde turned towards the blue haired Tora.

"You can come too if you want? Bring your friends too."

He first of didn't know about the school yet so he'd offer them a place to lay low. Making a few steps Tirawit didn't have any contact with anyone else, as no one else really interested him, plus he'd probably knock out anyone who tried to stop him.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 22, 2010)

Inka sighs slightly, “Man..Remind me Ibara, to text a friend again, it was only a glass, so I should be fine…” Inka says, voice trailing slightly, then she nods, “You don’t mind riding on a motorcycle, do you?” she says, then for once she lets her body blush slightly, she picks the small girl up, ducking her body around Ibara, then blasts through the people like a tank, knocking a few off balance.

She sets the small girl on the back of the motorcycle, then hands the girl a helmet.  After the helmet was put on she picks the girl up, setting her on her lap.  They take off with a blast of speed, just less than Mikael’s car.
__________

Tsuya in a whole matter of silence she splashes the last of her drink into the eyes of the thug confronting Seijun.

“You little…!” the thug growls at the girl.

Tsuya then leans over the counter, grabbing a glass bottle, smashing it onto the counter, then handing the top half, by the bottle’s spout.  She throws the shards of glass like shuriken towards the thug, the alcohol from the bottle running onto the floor.

"Hurry Seij, Cop's will be around soon." she growls, wishing she was never forced to come in the first place.
__________

Yuki’s eyes widen, she began to run out of the building at the chaos.  But a man grabs her from behind, she smashes the back of her head into his face.  She then flips him over her head, clinging her body around the man’s.  He slams into the floor neck first, shattering the ground around him, blood pooling onto the floor.  She slips, planting her knees and hands into the blood.  She takes off from there, leaving bloody footprints behind her until she gets to her car, her hand leaves a print as she opens the door quickly and jumps in, putting her seatbelt on and driving away.

_______________

Nobara nods quietly, slowly rolling on her skates, looking around.  Once she gets to her room she smiles, a place she doesn't need to pay rent for.  She slowly puts her stuff away, it's a small, but spacious room.  She is used to the silence.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 23, 2010)

*Dante*

"Wh...whatchyu want?!" Dante slurred. Using chakra whilst drunk made him more drunk. He didn't understand the biology behind it but was staggering around the dancefloor. "Murder on the dancefloor, you better not steal the groove!" he sang at a bouncer who was looking at him.

"I be a ninja yo! Ninja! You know like in th' ol days. Tirawit! Tell him I'm a ninja! What? Back to your house? Ok! Kiya you coming? Kiya? Where'dyou go? Oh hey Kiya whatchya doin? Yeah we gotta go. Ok Mr bouncer...why'dthey call you bouncers? do you bounce?" Dante rambled as he was dragged off by his friends. Thankfully the bouncer had other things to worry about like the man on fire.

They headed out of the club to see everyone outside standing perfectly still, except for Vergil and Mikael.

*Moments Earlier*

*Vergil*

He exited the club, deftly sliding past the horde of revellers who were screaming in a panic. He felt someone knock into him, his eyes glanced at Mikaels form

"This was all her doing. I'm not sure what she aims to achieve from this." Vergil said curtly at Mikael, referring to Mion. It was then he started to see a haze around the area and a calming feeling come over him.

"Genjutsu. And one I know well." Vergil said forming the seal to dispel the genjutsu around him.

"Just what the HELL do you think you are doing?!" the ferocious voice growled. All the partygoers had stopped dead in their tracks, a sense of euphoria coming over them. The caster stood before Mikael and Vergil

Hyuuga Mio was not best pleased. Beside her was a little girl, no older than 7 whose eyes were glowing yellow.

"Is that..?" Vergil started

"Yes, thanks to your foolishness I've had to bring her out past her bedtime to wipe all camera footage of whatever went on in there. However there are no guarantees that others have not taken photos. I'm currently trying to convince the people here that what they saw was an exaggeration of events, thankfully alcohol makes it easier." Mio said

"This is serious. All of you get back to the school immediately. We shall deal with this in the morning!" Mio shouted as the police sirens waile closer. Vergil looked at his mother with a look that chilled her to the bone. He had never been good at taking directions but recentlly it was getting worse, his ambition and prode were getting out of control. Mio stared right back at him. A dark chakra came seeping out of her, that made some innocent bystanders fall to the ground.

"Yes mother." Vergil said coldly and started walking.

"I'm gonna go talk t'her" Dante said staggering. Even Ike knew that wasn't a good idea and grabbed his coat. 

"How bout tomorrow.." he uggested cheerfully

"OK! I'm sleepy now..." Dante said inadvertantly falling under the genjutsu and leaning inbetween Kiya ad Zeke. "Sleeeep" he smiled happily.

((I'll timeskip to the next morning once everyone is ready))


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Feb 23, 2010)

Vergil said:


> "Seijun, so you've come.." Vergil panted, "I recently discovered this mode. Bullet evasion, however it is proving to be quite challenging. As a fellow swordsman I was curious as to who could crack this mystery first." Vergil said
> 
> A bullet came flying towards Vergil who spun and deflected it with Yamato, using an elegant strike, but then got hit by the subsequent rubber bullets. "as you can see, the first one is easy to deflect, but the following ones are more difficult. I could use my ice jutsu but I feel I need to be able to do this only using my swordplay."
> 
> He grabbed a towel and wiped the sweat off his brow. "I do not train with just anyone, do not disappoint me." he said in his typical fashion



*Danger Room*

Seijun noted Vergil's attempted feat, wincing inwardly at the harsh barrage that pelted his peer after the initial block. It was a significant challenge indeed, even for those like Vergil, who possessed masterful reflexes and almost a full circle of vission, and Seijun, who wielded an incredibly potent attunement to his environment with an almost otherworldly sixth sense. 

Seijun thought for a moment, then drew the beautiful sword from the back of his waist. Five feet long, the chokuto was of masterful construction. The cutting edge was forged with a grey shadow along the blade, thanks to the martensitic crystals embedded in pearlite matrix. The "kinsuji" technique was evident, as lines like lightning dashed along the sword. The back edge was sheer black, white dots decorating it so that it appeared to be a series of stars. The storming sky itself could've been broken off and forged into this arcane weapon.

"Perhaps...by triggering adrenaline flow we'll be able to use our instincts," Seijun said whimsically. "Rather than trying to consciously dodge or block the bullets, let our bodies do the work. So...Vergil-san, what do you think of engaging the training devices while we spar with each other?"

*At the Club*

Seijun remained stoic as Tsuya handily dispatched his aggressor. "Thank you, Tsuya-dono," Seijun said gratefully, getting up at the young woman directed him to do so. Obviously he hadn't brought along the Wangetsu-tsuki thanks to the public scenario, nor Tsuki-Neji, but Seijun was far from helpless. 

Bearing that in mind, he took Tsuya by the hand and pulled her close, encircling her waist to blend into the departing crowd. "Sorry for the familiarity," he breathed to her softly. "However, this seemed-...oh, damn." Seijun's final two words dropped in volume as he looked up to see blue uniforms coming towards the ninja from the opposite direction. 

One of the officers, a fit young man, held up a palm to stop Seijun, Tsuya, and a random group. His hand was on his holster, unsnapping it to rest on the butt of his gun. "Stay where you alll are," he ordered coolly. Seijun glanced around, noting the chaos and the departing of their own group. "Move aside," Seijun ordered briskly. The cop glared in surprise, then opened his mouth to object, bringing his gun out of his holster as a precaution. Immediately Seijun's free hand came up, palm hitting the barrel and sending the firearm upwards and out of the officer's hand. Seijun then seized the cuff of the man's sleeve, pulling him forward, towards the Tenken.

Releasing him immediately, the Battosai then placed his palm over the officer's face. "Go to sleep," he ordered coldly, neatly stepping behind the cop without losing his grip on Tsuya and using his leg and a push to trip the officer, the back of his head slamming into the floor and knocking him out cold. Giving an encouraging push to Tsuya, Seijun then followed her to her motorcycle.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 23, 2010)

As Seijun pulls her near, she coughs slightly, forcing tears to appear.  She gets a panicked look on her face and clings to him, “What’s happening!?” she says in a voice that seems to be truly afraid.  She lets the fake tears fall down her delicate face.

As the cop was quickly dispatched she looks excited at the fact her makeshift ‘boyfriend’ was such a badass like any girl would.  She quickly leaps onto the motorcycle, putting the helmet on as she becomes emotionless again.  She flips the lens on the helmet down, as the henge disperses.  She says to Seijun, “Thank my father for that.” simply as Seijun slides his helmet on, the lens dropping.   The pair ride off otherwise unharmed after the police incident at first.


----------



## F.O.K. (Feb 23, 2010)

As toku was pinned to the floor before tackling Mikael, the groaned from the impact. He then heard Mikael's statement, saying Toku would get his.

"And I'll be even better next time, Mikaiosh!" he yelled before kicking the bouncer in the balls and then head butting him. The bouncer recoiled in pain, one hand grasping for his balls and the other rubbing his forehead. 

Toku used this oppurtunity to smash a bar stool against the bouncer's head, knocking him out. He grabbed a bottle of alcohol as he ran for the door, using it to smash it on the head of the bouncer guarding the door.

"I'll see you all tomorrow...or tonight!" He yelled as he ran out into the parking lot, seeing Mio and her sons.

He got into his car, starting it up and throwing it into drive. He sped off, hitting a police officer who tried to block his car.

As he neared the mansion, he made sure to drive slow so as to not make to much noise. He pulled into the garage, locking his car and sneaking back to his room.

He passed out on his before even changing, the alcohol and the fighting taking their toll on him.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 24, 2010)

Mio watched as Toku ran off, obviously inebriated and driving a car! She was furious but had more pressing things to do. Having dealt with the brunt of th situation Mio took Isabella, the little girl back to the mansion.

"Uh, what am I going to do with these kids?" she said tucking Isabella into bed. 

"I like them. They're fun!" she said

"Yes. I suppose they are. They at least keep life interesting. Now go to sleep, ypouo can be excused from morning training tomorrow. Little girls need their rest." Mio kissed Isabella on the forehead and went out of the room, exhaling sharply. 

"I just hope the press doesn't catch wind of this."


*Vergil - Danger room*

He paused at the proposal. 

"Very well, but I still am not using my abilities to dodge the bullets, for that would be too easy." Vergil took a step back drew out his sword and and replaced it at lightning speed, sending several ice shards Seijun's way. He heard the fire of the gun behind him and grimaced as the bullet hit his back, but remained focused on Seijun. He had not activated his Byakugan, relying only on his ice ability and his sword skills foor the battle


----------



## Kuno (Feb 24, 2010)

*Kiya/Zeke…*

“Easy big guy…”  Zeke said with a laugh as he caught Dante before he fell.  Kiya was on his other side and she attempted to help Zeke.  

“Dumb ass…”  Kiya grumbled much to Zeke’s amazement.

“You swore.”

“I’ll much more than that soon…”  

“Wow…”

“Shut up.”  Kiya rolled her eyes causing Zeke to laugh.  “I knew this was a bad idea.”  She said helping Zeke drag Dante away and to a taxi about a block away.  

“You had fun and you know it.”

“That is beside the point.  Kanko-sama is going to kill us.  If Mio-sensei doesn’t do it first…I think she came close...”  Kiya sat in the taxi and pulled Dante in as Zeke lifted the guys legs and pushed.  The ending position essentially pinned Kiya to the seat with Dante on top of her.  “Zeke help me move him off!”  

“It’s fine.  We need to get out of here….”  Zeke slammed the door and got into the front seat.  “Can you take us to the big school out on the coast?”

“Yes.  I be taking you there.”  The drive said in a thick accent before putting the car in gear and driving off.


*Tora…*

“I think it would be a much better idea that you come back to the school with us.  More protection!”  Tora said half giggling and half panicked.  She grabbed Tirawit’s arm and began to pull him toward the parking lot and passed to the next block.  Not taking a no or any other protesting to thought.  “Great!  Taxi!”  She yelled whistling  and waving at the yellow car that went by.  It screetched to halt and Tora jumped in.  “The big school!”  Tora said enthusiastically and pulled on Tirawit’s arm.  “Coming?”  big silver eyes smiled up at him as she waited for his response.


*Mikael….*

*“Fucking bitch…” * Mikael growled in his head as he thought about Mio’s lecture. * “Who does she think she is?”*  He shifted the car hard as sped through the winding roads toward the school.  *“I’ll make her pay for that.  Why should I hide who I am?!” * He screamed the car fishtailing around a curve.  *“Toku too.  That boy is going to die…” * He growled his silver eyes glaring at the road in front of him.  He saw the school growing bigger in front of him and grinned as he imagined flames licking at the highest towers and exploding out the windows. * “One day…” * He said flipping the steering wheel and parking perfectly before he jumped out and headed to his room.


*Kanko…*

“Are you sure?”  Kanko asked pacing and running a hand through his red hair.  The salt pepper streaks above his ears well earned.

“Yes sir.  I saw the commotion from the tower and Rabbit has reported in.”  Seigrimour responded in his normal monotone voice.

“Damn those kids!”  Kanko swore grabbing a kunai and throwing it at the wall just over Seigrimour, though spider didn’t even flinch.  “They are going to be lucky I don’t lock down the entire campus for this one!  A night club?  Underage and displaying their abilities?!”  He grabbed another kunai and threw it.

“Mio-sempei did show up.”  Seigrimour said to him.

“At least she did that.  And, she took Isabella?”  Kanko paused looking at the spider.

“Yes sir.”  

“Well, then hopefully things will remain quiet.  But those damn kids…”  Kanko growled throwing another kunai as he began pacing again.  Punishment after punishment running through his mind.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 24, 2010)

Kuno said:


> *Tora…*
> 
> “I think it would be a much better idea that you come back to the school with us.  More protection!”  Tora said half giggling and half panicked.  She grabbed Tirawit’s arm and began to pull him toward the parking lot and passed to the next block.  Not taking a no or any other protesting to thought.  “Great!  Taxi!”  She yelled whistling  and waving at the yellow car that went by.  It screetched to halt and Tora jumped in.  “The big school!”  Tora said enthusiastically and pulled on Tirawit’s arm.  “Coming?”  big silver eyes smiled up at him as she waited for his response.



As he got out with Tora, the blonde Tirawit noticed that no one beside the two of them was there. And as the blue haired girl suggested to go to the school, for more protection the young man was pulled towards the parking lot. He tried to object, but his bike was safe, all his stuff were done... 

A little confused and a little more happy he followed Tora, who had no trouble finding a taxi. And as she gave the direction the driver should take Tirawit was invited a second later in.

"Gladly."

He didn't drink tonight, so what was wrong with him? He was all of a sudden acting as if he was the drunk one. Perhaps his man brain needed a few minutes to process the signals and information properly. A smile could be seen on Tirawit's face as he closed the door and turned his attention towards the silver eyed girl.

"You're quite something, you know that?"

As Tora still held his arm Tirawit didn't let go either, gently moving his fingers through her hand to hold it. His blue eyes looked at Tora happily as the car moved through the city.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 25, 2010)

*Tora…*

The yellow cab moved through the city and Tora blushed furiously.  “Really?  You think so?”  Her eyes were shiny as she looked at Tirawit.  “Most people don’t think so.  They think I am too hyper.  That I can’t pay attention.  That I’m too fast.”  She grinned at him.  “But I can’t help it.  It’s the way I was made.”  She looked out the window for a moment then pointed.

“That’s the school!”  Tora said to him.  “That is where I met Dante and the others.  His mom teaches there too.  Kiya is my new roommate.  Her and her brother just got to the school yesterday.  My brother goes there too.  Though he is a bit of an ass.  That guy Kon…you know the one that seems to talk to himself all the time?  He goes there.  A lot of kids go there.”  She took a breath and laughed.  “But you have to be really special to go there.  I don’t know why I got to go there.  I mean it’s really difficult for me to learn since I really can’t sit still.  But, I was accepted and I just love it there.  People laugh with me instead of at me.  You know I can go really fast but I have learned how to stop yet-”  At that Tora clamped a hand over her mouth.  “Sorry.  I’m rambling.  You will be safe at the school…”  She whispered to him as they pulled in.  

Tora tossed the cabbie some money and dragged Tirawit into the school.  “It looks like an old castle but it is home.  No drafts or anything.  It keeps you warm but the spiders are really big.  They won’t hurt you though.  As long as you don’t try to hurt them.  I don’t think it will be an issue for you to stay here.  Though I will have to take you to Kanko-sama in the morning.”  She smiled up at the blonde.  “Let’s go find you a room to stay in.”  Tora then began to drag him up the stairs.  “You don’t talk much.”  She laughed as they went.


*Kanko…*

“Kanko-sama!”  A small voice squeaked, racing under Seigrimour.  It’s legs clicking furiously on the floor.  “Kanko-sama!”

“Rabbit.  I do believe Kanko-sama has enough to deal with right now.  He doesn’t need anything from you.”  

“This is important!”

“It is always important.”

“No.  This time it is really important!”

“Then tell us.”  

Kanko turned ready to tell Rabbit to speak his mind then went quiet as he saw the room beyond Seigrimour full of arachnids of all kinds.  “What is going on?”

“It seems this really is important.”  Seigrimour said with out turning, sensing the fullness in the room.

“Sir!  There have been attacks all over the city!”  Rabbit squeaked rushing forward and climbing up the wall to push the button on the T.V.

The bright screen flared to life before Kanko.  He stood silent for a moment before collapsing in his chair.  “What the hell…”  He mumbled the flashes of pictures glaring off his glasses as reporter after reporter added their voice to the visions.

“It seems that the children weren’t the only ones.”

“Damn it!”  Kanko slammed his hand on the desk causing the stuff to jump and rabbit to squeak with fear.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 25, 2010)

Kuno said:


> *Tora…*
> 
> The yellow cab moved through the city and Tora blushed furiously.  “Really?  You think so?”  Her eyes were shiny as she looked at Tirawit.  “Most people don’t think so.  They think I am too hyper.  That I can’t pay attention.  That I’m too fast.”  She grinned at him.  “But I can’t help it.  It’s the way I was made.”  She looked out the window for a moment then pointed.
> 
> ...



*Tirawit*

The car moved the two through the city. And in the mean time Tirawit couldn't really move his eyes away and listened to Tora, she was sweet. A second later his attention was directed towards the school by that same girl. And he received a 101 about it too. So he pretty much knew that this Kanko-sama was the person to talk to. And on top of that he received a compliment.

"Yeah I guess I'm the silent type."

The blonde spoke as he exited the cab after Tora, a faint smile present on his face as he came a bit closer to the blue haired girl. His blue eyes looked into hers as he gently moved her blue hair out of the way.

"Would you like me to talk right now?"

They were at the entrance, as no one could be seen, just the two of them with Tirawit leaning a bit closer to the girl as his blonde hair moved a bit closer to Tora's, his eyes never moving away from hers. 

*Guhoo*

A new student had arrived at the school. Just yesterday, so the rest of the student body had yet to meet him. But he waisted no time and got straight to training just as Kai sensei instructed him to. His name was Guhoo. A tanned, tall muscular young man with white spiky hair. A Mokuton user one might add.

"Mio-sama. I'm ready."

He said as he finished stretching, and throwing his T-shirt away, remaining only in his pants. He trained bare footed as that allowed him to feel free. Guhoo was a beast, using a very tricky style of fighting. One could go as far and call him a genius, as he was only training ninja arts for about a year, and had already very good chakra control, and decent control over three elements, Mokuton, Doton and Suiton. His jutsu arsenal wasn't big, but he showed quite the potential.

"Shall we do some practical taijutsu training? Or ninjutsu training. Kai-sensei said that I should arm myself with as many tools as possible."

He should be here today, the new teacher. That guy was a lot of fun, if one pushed the right buttons.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 25, 2010)

Mio looked on in shock at the tv as she prepared for bed.

"Who...why would they do this? This is a pandoras box that cannot be closed." She said getting changed once more and heading towards Kankos quarters, bursting in.

"We have to up the security around this place. We have contingencies for this sort of thing since I don't think a cover up is possible anymore."

Just then Mios phone rang, she picked up

"Yes. Who's this?" Mio snapped, not recognising the number

"As sweet as salt, as usual my dear." The male voice said. His voice hadn't changed, every word and syllable perfectly pronounced and still with that horridly condescending tone.

"You?! We haven't spoken in over 5 years and you choose this time....wait..." Mio said the truth dawning on her

"Ah so the penny drops. How wonderful that I needn't have to waste my breath. Indeed, I have finally realised my dream. I have my group and I extend my hand only once Mio, or else be prepared to...well you get the idea."

Mio looked at Kanko, attempting to hide the emotion that was seeping through her. She was shocked, angry and most telling, afraid. Kanko didn't know about him, he was a secret that she didn't think would come back. But there he was

"You have to stop this, it will cost so many lives. Your ideas were always too extreme." Mio said resolutely

"Extreme, my dear, is a country being taken over by barbarians with slightly better toys than us. Now that we are master of them and know them inside out, we shall reclaim Konoha. I reject this reality and look to forge one that our ancestors would be proud of. I shall cut down anyone who gets in our way. Hm, but ehat to call ourselves? I think Akatsuki is more than fitting don't you think?"

"You're insane."

"One mans lunatic is anothers visionary. Give my regards to Vergil and Dante. Rukia sends her love too. Please try not to get involved Mio, Id hate to have my children without a mother. Or even a mother without her children. Goodbye."

The phone went dead. "Kanko, we have a problem" and she began to recite the conversation to him and all she knew about her ex husband.

*Mio (with Guhoo earlier)*

Dante had once again put her in a foul mood and here stood one of the new students. She couldn't help but be snappy at him

"I don't think you ARE ready." she said "You blasted kids use your powers in such an irresponsible fashion and furthermore....!" she was still in lecture mode after giving Dante an earful.

"I'm sorry, it's been a testing day. Now, whilst learning the traditional jutsus is important, I prefer to teach more practical jutsus. Currently Vergil is learning how to dodge bullets, I could ask the same off you but I think the training is a little harsh to start."

"I shall show you a technique that bypasses most doors. Dochuu Senkou, you dive through the earth and travel through it. The more skilled you get, the faster you get and the deeper you can go. You must do the handseals and with just the right amount of chakra, depending on what material you are going through, and this is trial and error, you dive in there, head first as if through water. You may suffer concussion but I believe it will be worth it."

Mio demonstrated the jutsu and then waited patiently for Guhoo to do it.

(I'll get my other chars post tomorrow.)


----------



## Vergil (Feb 26, 2010)

*Dante*

He was still drunk as hell leaning on Kiya as the taxi took them home. He thought he was in bed as he hugged his pillow and buried his face deep in its softness. "So comfy.." he smiled dreamily. However his face was not buried in his pillow but in something entirely different.

*Mion*

"Yoo hoo Vergiiiil." she cooed cheekily. 

"What is it?" he said curtly

"My my aren't we tetchy? What's wrong did poor little Vergil get a spanking from mummy?" she said slapping Vergil's bum

"I would warn you not to do that. I realise it is in a playful manner but as tense as I am right now I would not guarantee that I would not slice you in two." Vergil said

"Tense hmm? Perhaps I could release some of that tens...." Mion said playfully when as they reached the mansion there was an explosion a few blocks away

"What was that?" Vergil spun

"Haha! Oh just the truth coming out. Fortunately the truth sometimes hurts." she purred

Vergil activated his Byakugan. He saw in the distance a fire consuming a building and several people trapped inside. He started to move when Mion grabbed his coat.

"Why? What have they ever done for you? That district there, those are people who are not descenddants of Konoha but the very people that invaded and took away our freedom."

"They are innocent..."

"Innocent!? Hahaha, so were the thousands of people killed when they bombed us, don't let that fake history they pump into you fool you. We were free and shinobi were in power. Now look at us! And what do you intend to do, when you get there? Use your ice jutsu? You can try. See what happens." she let go of his coat as he ran off, "Fool."


----------



## Gaja (Feb 26, 2010)

*Kai*

A yellow Lamborghini slowly pulled up into the driveway of the school several minutes after the TV aired the events that happened during that night. The exhaust of the car was loud, and the engine revved a few times before shutting down. The door of the car opened and a man stepped out. He looked young, in his mid twenties one would say, and was well dressed. His blue hair very stylish as he closed the door of the car, his olive eyes moving to look at the school.

He didn't say anything as there was no one to hear him, but he wondered what awaited him in this setting. After all the missions and surroundings he usually found himself in made the Shinryu a person who despised boredom, so that was one thing he hoped not to gain from this place. Plus Kanko and Mio were there so it might actually be fun. Entering the building he carried a little bag with his luggage over his shoulder as he made his way towards Kanko's office. The new teacher had arrived, and boy will he teach these kids something....


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Feb 26, 2010)

*Ibara*

Ibara sighed as the motorcycle started moving. "Thank you... Inka." She said, leaning against her with a yawn. Ibara was really tired and kinda wanted to sleep but the only impromtu bed that she had right now was Inka. She started to doze off on her.

She started mumbling some really weird things that made her bed chuckle. "When we get home, put me in bed... Then remember to set the blender to go off... before sexy-time class." She groaned then started explaining in her dazed state about how theres a group of people who make love to spoons and if they are really kinky, they like rusty spoons.

She finally fell asleep in silence.

*Hinote*

Hinote took a cab back to the school. On the way, he wondered about what had happened. It bothered him. Of all of the people in that club, the muggers went for the people who were shinobi. It was almost like they knew. Like they were sent to kill them. Someone arranged it. Somebody... They had to know that they were going to the club.

He remembered seeing other people in the club who were alone. They would have been much easier targets but instead they go for a _group_ of people. And the group of shinobi. It was too systematic. It couldn't have been someone who was at the club with them. Not unless they were very good at feigning being surprised when the whole thing went down.

Hinote flipped open his phone and dialed a number. "Hey. I'm going to need to talk to you about those lessons you mentioned to me. Tomorrow? Yeah. That works. In the room behind the... Yeah. Okay. See you then." He said, closing his phone.

"Shinya... I'm turning to Shinya..." Hinote chuckled to himself. "This is gonna be one hell of a time." He said as the cab dropped him off. He paid the driver and headed for the school.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 27, 2010)

General Sten.

"Sir, we have wide reports of..strange..well sir, I'm not sure I can explain it."

The assistant to General Sten said, as he drew up various plans and strategies to deal with neighbouring countries. It was another late night, but he was used to it, needing only 4 hours in a meditative state to function well.

His gaze looked towards the television as the widespread reports of humans displaying extraordinary powers came through.

"Patch me through to the President. We have much to discuss."

"Uh...its 2am..."

"I'm not sure what part of the order you misunderstood. Do it now."

"Yes sir."

Having dialled the number he began talking.

"I would suggest you wake yourself up, sir as we have a national emergency on our hands."

"Sten? What's wrong."

"There have been certain issues that have been kept from you as a matter of national security. If we had told every president from 1000 years ago then it would have been common knowledge, something that we did not want to allow."

"There are individuals out in New Konoha that possess extraordinary powers. They are the original habitants of this land. For the past 10 centuries an organisation I work for has been working to keep them in check using various methods. However it seems some people are willing to have hell unleashed on them and want to be eradicated as opposed to coexist."

"Sten..what are you...?" The president stammered

"This is information only. A rule that was put in place 1000 years ago come into force. Our organisation have this under control, you need only be the face of it."

"But if I understand you, you'll be, what? Killing them?" The president said in disbelief, "I cannot allow.."

"I'm sorry sir, you have taken an oath to uphold the laws of New Konoha and the Empire. This directive comes under the law of the Empire, of which I am the chief representative of, all decisions concerning this matter may go to The Grey Count."

A silence followed, his reputation was indeed a fearsome one.

"Then I take it I will hear no resistance from your part. Have a pleasant sleep." With that Sten abruptly put the phone down. "We have some agents that have been training for this. Alert them that they are required." Sten told his assisstant.

A storm was approaching.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 27, 2010)

*Guhoo*

Training with Mio-sensei was awesome, she had different methods from Kai... The white haired Guhoo would find himself challenged as Mio gave him the basic explanation of a jutsu, a handy on on top of it, hand seals and would leave him soon.

Although the student wasn't completely alone, as a shadow clone of the Hyuga remained behind, as to observe if everything went right. Guhoo was excellent chakra control, therefore focusing chakra and the hand seal, mixed with the Doton type chakra he had, he managed to learn the basic application of the just rather fast. He couldn't move fast through the ground, but could get in, and out. Quite solid work for such a youngster.

"Mio-sensei. Tell me something... Is it possible to develop my Mokuton to the level of the famed shinobi in the books. Hashirama Senju?"

The young student asked, it wasn't like he had plans on becoming a kage or anything, but he did wonder if it was possible for a student in their age to reach such a level. They did have better ways of training, more sophisticated, and not so raw, like the past generations.

*Kai*

His car was parked outside, and now he wanted to get this show on the road. Holding the small bag over his shoulder Kai looked around, no one home. Making a few steps into it he called out.

"*Yoohoo. Anybody home?*"

He asked in a childish manner as he moved his crystal blue hair to the side. Wearing a very expensive black suit the man made a few more steps into the building, sniffing once as he did so, and a smile on his face appeared. Closing his eyes he knew who that was.

"*Hello hello, well you sure haven't changed. Always so sneaky around me as if I'm some kind of animal.*"

He spoke quietly as an old friends presence could be smelled. It was true that he was a beast, in more ways than one could hope, but Kai liked that there was someone around him that he could call friend, and not worry about having his head taken of.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 27, 2010)

*Kanko…*

The audible click of Kanko setting his glasses down on the surface of his wood desk was the only sound in the room until he sighed.  Rubbing the bridge of his nose Kanko looked down then up at Mio.  “I understand the need and want for privacy…”  He then crossed his arms.  “But, don’t you think that would have been some important information to give me before now?”  Kanko cleared his throat and held up a hand.  “My apologies Mio-chan.  I shouldn’t have said that…”

The man stood, his face weary and looking much older than his years, and walked to the window.  “I always loved this view…”  Kanko’s talk was a bit random for the moment.  For anyone that knew him though, they would understand he was deep in thought.  “Seigrimour…”

“The perimeter precautions?”  The large spider asked.

“Yes.”

“We will see to it.”  

“Thank you.”

A small spider came up to Seigrimour and crawled onto his leg.  “I understand.”  The giant arachnid said to his smaller counterpart.  “It also seems that the new teacher is here.”  He then backed out of the room.

“What are your suggestions to dealing with the precarious situations?”  Kanko asked Mio.  “We could evacuate the students but I think that would be just confirming anything that was said…”  He rubbed his forehead slightly.  He stared out the window the immense open sea with its white topped waves the only thing that could be seen in the darkness, that is if Kanko had been seeing anything for the moment.  “I will think of something.  For now make sure all the students are here and accounted for.  I will deal with anyone that comes on campus.”  He nodded and gave Mio a slight smile.  “We will weather this storm as this building has weathered the centuries.”  With that he left Mio alone in his office.


*Seigrimour/Rabbit…*

Hundreds of clicking noises could be heard as the many spiders spread out through the school.  Checking and confirming the defenses.  “Make sure you cover every aspect of the exterior.  You all know your places.  Remember, this time it is not a drill.”  He walked through the crowd of spiders, the smaller ones rushing out from under his big legs.  “Rabbit!”  

“Yes Sir!”

“Go through and make sure everyone is on campus.  Report to Mio-sempei.”

“Yes Sir!”  A little shake was in Rabbit’s voice at the thought of dealing with the scary lady but he feared Seigrimour’s wrath more.

After all the spiders had dispersed, Seigrimour headed out but decided to attend to the teacher first.  “Someone will be with you shortly.”  He said to *Kai* not pausing as he lumbered on his way.  Heading to the highest peak of the school.


*Kiya/Zeke…*

Just as the cab was pulling down the street Zeke saw the little guy from school.  “Stop for a second…”  He said to the driver and opened the door and grabbed Ike’s arm.  “Come on.  We need to go back to the school.”  He pulled him in.  Ike landed on Zeke’s lap as he shut the door.  “Continue on…”  Zeke said to the driver who was looking at him strange.  “What?”  he asked as they pulled into traffic and headed toward the school.  

“I do not want any hanky-panky in my cab.  It is enough with those in back.  So if you are of the gays…”  He let the comment hang and Zeke grinned looking at Ike.

“Hhmm…Nope.  Not tonight anyway.”  He said with a deep laugh then looked back at Kiya and Dante.  The cabbie looked at him skeptically but remained silent as he drove.  “You doing alright Sis?”  Zeke said back to Kiya.

An answering glare is all he got until Dante snuggled deeper and spoke.  The blush that Kiya had could have heated a dozen homes.  “I’m going to kill you Zeke!”  She snapped at him as she tried to push Dante off to no avail.

“Before or after him.”  

“At the same fucking time!”  Zeke just laughed at Kiya’s obvious frustration.  

The rest of the ride was silent as they arrived at the school.  Paying the cabbie Zeke let Ike hop out first then got out and grabbed Dante’s feet.  “Heave ho!”  He said in good humor yanking him off of Kiya.  He handed his feet over to Ike and grabbed him under the arms and flipped him over.  

“About time!”  Kiya snapped getting out of the car.  As the cab drove off Kiya looked down at her chest.  “Oh god he drools!”  She said a horrified groan coming from her.  “Eewww…”  She then blushed and grabbed the zipper of her dress and pulled it up.  At some point it had gone dangerously low.  “Let’s just get him to his room…”  She stormed off to the door and opened it up as the other two carried him inside.  Off to the side Kanko stood watching and keeping count.


*Tora…*

“I…um…”  Tora was mesmerized by the blue eyes that stared down at her, she seemed to have lost all coherent thought which wasn’t hard for her but the loss of her voice would surprise anyone.  “No…”  She whispered raising her face and leaning toward Tirawit.  Her lips only a hairs breadth from his.  

“Hey look out!”  Zeke said bumping into the pair.

“Hey!”  Tora croaked as she landed on the floor.  

“Oops sorry.”  Zeke smirked looking between Tora and Tirawit.  “Hope we didn’t interrupt anything.”

“Sorry Tora…”  Kiya said walking up behind Ike.  “But I don’t suppose you could tell us where his room is.  Ike has tried three different times and they are all different.”

“Yeah.  Hey he’s your buddy.  Why don’t you lend a hand?”  Zeke grinned at Tirawit and looked toward Ike who barely had Dante’s feet off the ground.

“Sure!  I can do that!”  Tora grinned jumping to her feet.  “It’s right up here!”  She began to walk toward the dorm rooms though reminding herself to slow down a few times.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 27, 2010)

*Tirawit*

As she looked into his eyes the blonde Tirawit slowly closed his eyes as he came a bit closer to her lips. But all of a sudden he heard a giant "Look out!" and the group from the club broke up the moment, bumping into and separating Tora and him. Tora fell to the ground, but was alright judging by the look on her face and reaction. Tirawit wouldn't make her feel uncomfortable around her friends so he put his hands in his pockets and smiled.

"Dante? Yeah sure."

He took his hands out and put them together, forming a and seal, and focusing chakra as he said.

"Kage Bunchin no Jutsu."

Another Tirawit appeared beside him, an identical copy of him, and looked at Ike having trouble holding Dante's drunken body off the ground.

"Let me help you there buddy."

The clone said coming to Ike side and lifting Dante's legs up, allowing Ike to take a break. The real Tirawit on the other hand looked at Zeke, another blonde boy, who was also a shinobi. Tirawit smiled at Zeke as Tora led the way for the.

"Let's go."

Moving his blonde hair to the side he went along with the group. Looking at Zeke and Kiya he noticed a striking similarity between the two. 

"Um are the two of you siblings?"

Tirawit asked Zeke curiously, as Tora and Kiya lead the group towards Dante's room.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 28, 2010)

The low rumble of the motorcycle engine didn’t stop *Ibara* from talking, “Spoons…?” *Inka* says with a chuckle as she continues down the road, the sounds of her thoughts drowning out any noise around.  ‘She’s quite cute when she’s dozing…’ she begins to think as she closes in on the school property.  Inka looks down at the girl laying against her, smiling slightly as she pulls the helmet off of the girl gently.  The girl moans slightly, snuggling against Inka, trying to pull in her warmth.  You can see the badass exterior cracking as she picks up the girl.  So much smaller and more fragile than Inka, she was afraid she would hurt Ibara if she didn’t hold her right.

She carefully rises off the motorcycle, going to come back out to lock it up after she got Ibara settled.  She steps onto the cement just in time to see Kiya, Zeke, a drunk Dante, Ike, Tora and Tirawit.  She chuckles as she jogs into the school and to Girl’s dorm, number 7.
__________

*Tsuya* and *Seijun* begin their way to the school when guns go open fire at the motorcycle, ‘Shit…’ she thinks before saying to Seijun, “Whatever you see tonight…didn’t happen.” she says, looking over her shoulder and pulling out a hand grenade that she kept inside a ‘pocket’ on the motorcycle’s seat.  She pulls the fuse, then throws it behind them as she speeds up noticeably.  Tsuya’s failed assassins being blown by the grenade that was thrown silently, as well as the shrapnel igniting the fuel tank.

“We need to get out of here.” she says, slowing down, as not to be noticed anymore than they were.  They head to the school, stopping on a dime.
__________

*Yuki* drives down the street quietly, getting back to the school uneventfully, she runs up to her dorm that she shares with three other people but none of them are there yet.  She pets her cat, changes into her pajamas and passes out.
__________

*Nobara *went down to look around, seeing a large open field on one side, the ocean on another.  She seemed to blend into the wall if anyone came around.  She skates into the room, but this time to her surprise she found a tall black haired girl passed out on a bed in another section of the room, she makes her way to her own bed, to sit there and think for a while.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 28, 2010)

*Kiya/Tora/Zeke…*


“Siblings?  Hmpf…we were.”  Kiya said glaring over her shoulder at her brother.

Zeke let out a loud laugh then looked at Tirawit.  “We are _STILL_ siblings.  Twins to be exact.”  Zeke shrugs then as much as he can carrying the weight of Dante.  “She is still just bitter because I am the oldest.”

“Bitter!”  Kiya exclaimed whirling around and stomping her foot.  “The only reason I am bitter is because you pushed that doofus on top of me!  Then…”  She paused to take a deep breath in her tirade.  “He gropes my breasts while drooling on them!”  Kiya points to her chest and spins back around.

“He was past out drunk.”  Zeke said barely containing his laughter.  

“Are you sure about that?  I wonder…”  Kiya glared back over her shoulder.

“I’m pretty sure he isn’t awake…”  Tora said scratching her head and walked back and looked down at Dante, a soft blush moved across her cheeks as she leaned against Tirawit to look down.  She lifted an eyelid and then pokes his eye.  Dante snorts and moves his head to the side but nothing more.  “Yep I’m pretty sure he is out of it!  But maybe…”  Tora then flicks his nose with her fingers.  “Yeah he is asleep.”  She giggles as his nose turns a bit red.

“Hmph…”  Kiya crosses her arms.  “I still don’t know if I believe it.”

“Oh come on Kiya!  He really is a good guy most of the time!”  Tora runs up laughing.

“Oh really?”  Kiya looked back but she didn’t say any more.  “Aren’t we to his room yet?”

“You have any siblings?”  Zeke said to Tirawit, still hiding his laughter as he rolls his eyes.  “By the way…since it’s so late…”  he thinks for a moment.  “When I left this afternoon there was still two empty beds in my room.  I’m sure my roommate wouldn’t mind if you crashed there.”

“Who is your roommate?”  Tora asked spinning around a walking backward.  

“Not sure.  He wasn’t in there.”

“Oh…”  Tora thinks for a moment.  “What room number?” Zeke tells her and her eyes widen as she stops walking.  “Oh…I don’t know if you want to stay in there Tirawit-kun…”  Tora scowls.  The tone in her voice caused Kiya to stop.

“Why?  What’s wrong?”  Kiya asked her.  Confused because it didn‘t seem as if anything scared Tora.

“Well…” She rubbed the back of her head.  “That’s Mikael’s room too…”

“Who’s Mikael?”  Zeke asked the good humor gone from him at her fear.

“That’s my older brother.  He is a bit scary.”  Tora grinned sheepishly.  “And he can be a bit mean…”

Zeke relaxed visibly and chuckled.  “Don’t worry Tora.  I understand the feeling.”  Kiya said glaring at her own brother as they resumed their walk.

“Eh heh…”  Tora gave a small laugh but she seemed to be deep in thought.  Something vary rare for her.  "There is his room..."  She said pointing the room in front of her and crossed her arms saying no more.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 28, 2010)

Mio with Guhoo.

"Well Id hardly be a good sensei if I told you otherwise now would I?" Mio said referring to the childs ambitions. "But its a difficult road, one that requires discipline, sacrifice and a pure heart. That sounds like a cliche but its true. His greatest strength was his conviction and that desire for more, not out of greed but of something grander." Mio said

"He also had absolute mastery of the basics. Its from there you must build. Chakra control, capacity, stamina, seal speed and knowledge, mastery of the basic wood element jutsu. And focus, not in the past or on the future but here and now. Now repeat the schedule only I want it done faster!"

((will get more up later today))


----------



## Gaja (Feb 28, 2010)

*Tirawit*

So they were twins, that must be fun, having a sibling around you all the time. The blonde tried imagining it but couldn't quite do it. A small smile could be seen on his face as Tora leaned against him to check if Dante was out. His clone still held the legs of the guy, but Tirawit slowly moved his hand alongside Tora's arm as they continued to bring the guy towards his room.

"Siblings? No no. I'm an only child."

He sometimes wished for a brother or sister, but in his family there have always been only boys, and one in each generation. Some stupid traidion...  But as Zeke offered him a place to stay and Tora's statement he snaped out of his thoughts and replied politely. 

"Sleep in your room? We'll see... Thanks for the offer."

The brother talk didn't really scare him, but he'd have to see about that later on. A few seconds would pass as his shadow clone and Zeke dropped Dante into his own bed, the guy just needed some sleep, and water. The shadow clone before vanishing put a big bottle of water next to Dante's bed, so that he could take some and not dehydrate from the alcohol. Vanishing into a cloud of smoke, Tirawit looked at everyone.

"I'll most likely see you tomorrow. Now..."

He slowly turned towards the petite blue haired girl, a smile immediately popped up as he looked at her. Her short blue hair slightly covered his silver eyes and the soft blush he noticed, she was beautiful. Tirawit couldn't hide the smile as he looked at her .

"I need to bring you to your room."

He actually considered applying for this place, Dante constantly bragged about the training and food, and now the blonde Tirawit actually had a reason to at one place for a while.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 28, 2010)

*Vergil*

The fire was spreading throughout the building and the firefighters were battling it as best they could. 

"Byakugan" he activated the jutsu allowing him to see if there were any people inside. There was an elderly man in the back of the building and the fire had him trapped. Mion stood watching, shaking her head.

"I really didn't want to have to do this but I can't have you saving these scum now can I? You'll see who they really are." she grinned and snapped open her phone.

Vergil ran in to the building, fire all around him as he raced up the stairs. His ice element was somewhat useful, though the fire obviously did not keep the inferno at bay. The steps were on fire, Vergil simply making replacement ones out of ice and continuing his ascent to the old man. He burst through the door to find the old man coughing

"Remain calm sir. I have..."

"Shut up and git me outta here you damned motormouth!" he shouted as he dived onto Vergil's back. He ran out of the room and jumped out of the window, drawing Yamato and thrusting it into the side of the building, slowing his descent as his feet gently touched the ground.

He was greeted by a horde of police all pointing guns at him.

"Get on the ground with your hands behind your head."

"I have done nothing but help this man. What are the charges?" Vergil said undeterred. Then suddenly there was a gunshot as the old man dropped to ground dead. 

"What the hell??! Open fire!" The police fired at Vergil who was utterly perplexed as to what just happeed. The police all fired, thankfully Vergil had completed the training session with Seijun and was now able to dodge the majority of bullets.

His body moved nimbly inbetween the shots, the byakugan seeing the bullets hurtling towards him. He deflected the ones he could not dodge, his trusted sword coming once more to his aid. Perhaps it was the entire night, Mion's silver tongue, combined with the unfounded hostility towards him. He lashed out. Ice shards came flying out of his sword embedding themselves into the limbs of the officers as he fled. He was no closer to understanding what had happened.

*Mion*

As Vergil entered the building, she had found a dark corner and transformed into a police officer. She ran to another one of the officers

"Hey! You see that guy?! He's the one that started the fire! I saw him do it! Freaking sick bastard! He...he's got these...I dunno. Abilities?"

"Ye..Yeah. I heard over the radio that there's superhuman abilities around. Shit! and they're tearing up the city. I'll call for back up." the young officer said. Mion smiled inwardly. 

Then the swordsman came out of the building in truly magnificient fashion. Time for her little friend to go to work. Mion wasn't adept at genjutsu but Morrigan was. She thought she was a freaking wizard or something, not that Mion cared as long as the job was done.

Mion always carried a gun with her, concealed of course. She pulled it out and still henged as the police officer fired at the old man, shooting him dead. That, however is not what everyone else saw. Put under a genjutsu, they saw Vergil pull out a gun and callously murder the old man. Vergil would never know as the genjutsu wasn't affecting him, he only saw a police officer soot an innocent old man and then try try to pin the blame on the shinobi . The police opened fire.

Mion went to Morrigan kissed her on the cheek and said goodnight. Mission accomplished.

________________________________________

*Ike*

He had been silent for the duration of the taxi ride. He was concerned. He didn't know what was going on and he had to know there and then

As they were lying Dante on the bed he burst out with

"What does it mean to be of the gay?" Ike asked innocently 

Dante's eyes snapped open and got up like the Undertaker. "Lesbians? Where?" he said still fairly drunk. "Where are we?" he said looking around the spotted the group "Kiya.. you know...I know you don't like me, but's OK. You know...I wouldn't like me either...actually I might because I have a lot of things in common with me...you know? You have a brother! Hey so do I? Verrrrgiillll....hey where'd he go? He needs to have fuuun! Not with you though. Hey Zekee, listen. I'm sorry but your sister is really hot. And I might say things I don't normally say when I'm sober like...bananahammock! but anyways your sis is cool. And you're cool. Tirawit is a bastard.. hahaha I'm joking he's cool He's like cooool. You know? Tora...I don't know you but I think you're cool too. Psst! I think Tirawit wants to...you know...but don't tell him I told you ok? 

But yeah Zeke your sister is really cool so I'm going to try and talk to her and I know brothers can be protective...Except Vergil, if some woman was chatting me up he wouldn't protect me. What a bastard huh? But its cool cos he's cool. Hey Kiya. You wanna talk for a little while. I'll listen I promise...I might fall asleep but I'm being honest that's not to do with you. I'd fall asleep fighting a horse that could slow down time...why does that sound familiar...?"

"Am I of the gays?" Ike said looking at his hands.

*Mio with Kai*

"Kai. You could have come earlier!" Mio said as warm as she ever was "Ugh! I see you still haven't grown up. You still have those eyes, I thought you would have by now! And stop sniffing me!" she said walking up to him and putting a hand on his shoulder 

"Still good to have you here. Several shits are hitting several fans. I'm sure you are aware yes?" she said.


----------



## F.O.K. (Feb 28, 2010)

*Altair*

Altair stepped out of the taxi as it pulled up in front the school. He grabbed his only two bags, containing all his weapons, books, and other necessities needed for school and combat.

He began to walk towards the school, a couple days late for training purpouses. Altair entered the mansion, reading the card that had his room number again.

He headed for his room, walking slowly but with fluent motions. The few people who were still awake stared he walked by stared at his strange renaissance-like attire.

As he headed to his room, he noticed a group of people walking down the hall, with two people carrying a man who looked to be unconcious.

At first it bothered Altair...why would these people be carrying a man who looked to be unconcious in the middle of the night? He decided to ignore it, both because he could smell the alcohol by the time he got within a 10-foot range, and because last year he had learned to expect strange things from this school.

Altair's room was in the same hall as the people he saw, so as he unpacked his bags, he was guessing he would see this a lot this year.

*Toku*

"No..." Toku said as he slept, flipping over onto his other side.

"No!" he yelled, starting to slightly flail in his sleep.

"NO! NOT THE STRIPPER!" he screamed, jumping out of his bed and knocking over his lamp. It shattered on the ground as he punched the wall, making a hole.

As he opened his eyes he realized it was just a nightmare. He looked out the window, and saw that it was still dark. But he couldn't go back to sleep...

...No, not with the image of the evil stripper with a snake tongue and a devil's tail chewing his throat out just as it really started to get good...

So he decided he would train...after drinking three bottles of water and eating a sandwich to rehydrate himself. 

Toku walked to the mini fridge in the room, his throat dry and feeling dizzy. He grabbed three bottles of water, and the ingrediants for a sanwich. He made one, drinking all the water and eating the sandwich in 5 minutes.

He waited around, letting it settle in his stomach. He turned on the TV, flipping through the channels with boredom. He stopped when he saw something that looked interesting, with a building on fire and some monkeys flying around.

It was about 5 minutes before he realized he was on a news channel. And he was looking at different clips all located in New Konoha, only a short drive away from where he was right now.

_"The NKPD(New Konoha Police Department) and the Fire Department have had their hands full for a while now, with many buildings engulfed in fire, at least a hundred murders, and dozens of talking and flying creatures wreaking havock upon the city. There have even been reports of people who could teleport, people who breathed fire, people who could lift cars, and many other bizarre things. We will keep you updated until these events end, if they ever do."_

They began to show clips of places all over the city then. Toku's jaw dropped.

How could he not have realized this when he was leaving the club?

Then he realized he was probably too drunk to even realize. Toku began to think. This meant that he would have to become more serious in his training, and more serious when he went out.

Toku swore to himself he wouldn't drink enough to even get a slight buzz. He wouldn't draw attention to himself and his fellows unless there was already attention drawn, and he would definately have to train more...

He got up, grabbing a map of the school so he didn't get lost, and walking quickly out of his room and toward the stairs. He opened the map, looking for the elevator to the sub-basement.

The elevators were designed to look as if they were just good-looking designs in the mansion, like pillars or spots where the wall juts out.

Toku found one of these, searching for and finding the button to press for it to open. It brough him to the sub-basement, and he gasped when the doors of the elevator slid open.

It was like looking into the future. The floor, walls, and ceiling were all metal, and it looked as if some sort of cleaning crew came through and polished it all the time.

Toku began walking towards where he though the Danger Room was, and when he walked near it it auto-matically slid open.

As Toku stepped in, he looked around and studied the room.

Ahead of him were a bunch of lab-like computers against a glass wall, but with no monitors, and outside the glass wall was what he assumed was the Danger Room. It looked like it was just an empty room. It had nothing...no gun turrets, no robots...nothing.

Toku walked towards the computers, sitting down in one of the chairs and looking down at the various keys and buttons. He pressed a button that said 'start'. A screen appeared in the glass in front of him, saying 'What environment would you like the simulation to be in?' and a text box underneath it. Toku stared for a while.

"...Um..." he said. He looked down at the key board and typed, slowly, 'Forest' and the pressed enter.

He once again gasped as the room outside the glass slowly turned into a forest environment, with trees that seemed taller than the mansion itself, bushes with thorns and flowers, tall grass, and vines covering the trees. There were various wild flowers and plants Toku had learned about from his parents.

The text on the screen changed. 'Would you like a combat simulation, a bloodline practice simulation, or a custom one?'

There were no mice or mouse-pads, so Toku assumed it was a touch screen. He touched the one that said 'bloodline practice simulation button,' and after he did a door in the wall on the right slid open. It led to the Danger Room, he supposed.

Toku walked through it and entered the Danger Room, the door sliding closed behind him. 

It seemed as if he had gone outside and flewn all the way to a Forest in South America. The room had no end, it was just a giant forest. Toku probably could have run 3 miles before he reached an end.

Toku looked at a single yellow daisy in the ground. It was small, so he wouldn't have to straing himself too much as he tried to make it grow and move as he wished.

He sat down near the daisy. As he stared at it, he focused on his chakra, sending it into the daisy and thinking about what he wanted it to do.

It was a lot easier to make the daisy do what he wanted now than it was in the club, seeing as how he wasn't completely wasted.

He imagined the daisy growing 6 feet tall, the pedals growing the size of frisbees. It slowly began growing, becoming taller and taller, the stem thickening and the pedals slowly widening. But it stopped abruptly when it got to about 5 feet.

Toku groaned. This was when it got hard. He kept focusing his chakra and imagining what he wanted it to do. He put just a little more chakra into the flower, and it began to twitch.

Toku continued focusing, trying to at least make it to 6 feet. The flower began slowly growing, but stopped at about 4 inches.

A few beads of sweat began to fall of Toku's brow. He focused a little more chakra into the plant. It then began slowly growing, but stopping abruptly again.

Toku focused just a little more chakra, and the flower shot up to 6 feet.

Toku smiled, looking at his work. He then began looking for another small plant to practice on.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Mar 1, 2010)

*Hinote*

Hinote was walking and thinking. He had gotten back to the school and was headed to his dorm. His steps seemed to echo a bit too much to him so he stopped walking. His follower had made a single additional step. Hinote began to turn, but felt an electric spark hit him in the back.

"Hey..." Hinote grumbled, angrily. He turned to see who did it. A man with brown hair and greenish eyes stood there. "What's the big idea, Shinya?" He asked his tutor.

Shinya chuckled lightly. "You really do need work, huh? If I was an assassin, I could have just killed you there. I'm impressed you heard me though. Very sharp senses... But it seems you don't know how to react quickly. All perception, not enough action." He said, closing his eyes and analyzing to himself.

"I'm pretty sure we agreed to meet in the morning." Hinote reminded Shinya.

"It is morning. Is it not?" Shinya chuckled deviously, taking Hinote through some halls into a janitor's closet. At the back of the closet was another door, leading into a room with cement floors and walls. It was quite large. Shinya closed the door after Hinote entered. "Okay. What made you come to me? I am not a very safe one to be around, I hope you realize..."

"I know. It's just that... Us students were at the club and we were attacked by a group of muggers. It seems odd to me that they would go after a group of people and of any group in there, they went after the group that just so happens to be from the school. I think it might have been an organized thing. Someone knew that we were going to be there and hired them to try to take us out. Your... Techniques might help me get to the bottom of it." Hinote explained, thinking back.

Shinya nodded. "I should let you know... In order to effectively learn these techniques... It is best to be on the other end of one. This one, Kagyaku no Jutsu, will be the first one I will teach you. It requires some sort of connection between the target and the user through the user's chakra. We will get to sending your chakra across distances later. For now, you will need physical contact. Now for you to experience it. This is a simple... Pain jutsu. Just one of the interrogation types." He said, putting a hand on Hinote's shoulder.

A sharp and constant pain went through Hinote's entire body. He screamed for a moment and gasped. He tried to keep his head, to understand the jutsu. Feel exactly how the pain was being caused. How Shinya's chakra... shocked Hinote countless times throughout his body. 

_Shocks... These are a million shocks causing the pain. Shinya has Raiton chakra. He's sending electric chakra into my body._ Hinote realized.

"Once you've figured out how this works... Find out how to push it back. Make it so that you can counter these jutsu." Shinya said, his hand on Hinote as he writhed on the ground. "I'm not ending the jutsu. You have to end it yourself."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 1, 2010)

*Kiya/Zeke/Tora…*

“I…uh…”  Tora continued to blush and looked away.  “Okay…”  She said softly when Tirawit said he need to see her to her room.  She began to reach out for his hand which made Kiya smile.

‘I guess she is about to have her first boyfriend…’  Kiya thought her mood softening a bit.

When Ike spoke up Zeke moved to answer him but then Dante sat up like something from the Night of the Living Dead and he began to talk.  “Whoa…”  Zeke began as he started talking to his sister then looked at Kiya before bursting out laughing.  ‘Don’t think I need to protect her from him.’  Zeke thought in his laughter then tried to choke out some words.  “I think…”  He laughed.  “I need to protect…”  still the laughter.  “You from her!”  He really burst out laughing then as Dante continued to talk.

“What the…”  Kiya looked horrified at him then shook her head.  “Talk?  I have never got a word in edgewise with you!  You egotistical bastard!”  She stomped her foot and blushed deeply remembering the position they had been in.  

That only spurred Zeke to laughing harder.  “Welcome to…”  His laughter continued.  “To the life of romance!”  Zeke slapped her on the back as he laughed.

Kiya stumbled forward a bit then glared at Zeke.  “You’re as big an ass!”  She shoved him away and stormed out of the room.  “Bastards…”  Kiya growled.  It wasn’t so much that she hated them but more so that she had been embarrassed.

“Wow…”  Tora said giggling and looking at Zeke who was trying to calm his laughter.  “You really pissed her off.”
“Yeah.  She will be fine in the morning.”  Zeke wiped away a tear.

“I don’t know.  I made Mikael that mad once and he is still trying to kill me.”  Tora shook her head.  “Then again I make a lot of people mad because I just can’t shut up.”  She looked at Tirawit and blushed.  “Normally…”  That was when Dante started talking about him.  “Oh…”  Tora knew she shouldn’t believe what Dante said but this being her first possibility and romance, made her as jumpy as a rabbit.  “That’s all?”  Her head swiveled looking up at Tirawit.  “I should have known!”  She screeched hitting him in the stomach and sped after Kiya.

“Damn.  Looks like we are all in trouble.”  Zeke continued to chuckle.  “Thanks Dante!  You’re one hell of a guy you know that?”  The laughter continued to spill from him then he turned to Ike as he repeated the question.  “Let me give you the best answer…”  Zeke went over and put an arm around Ike’s shoulders and pointed at Dante.  “If you think that is sexy…”  He chuckled again.  “Then you are of the gays!”  Zeke said the words just like the cabbie had and started to calm his laughter as he headed for the door.  “See you guys…”  He said waving behind him then stopped and looked at Tirawit.  “Two doors down if you want a place to stay.”  Then he was gone.


*Mikael…*

Getting to the room Mikael paused seeing someone sleeping there and yet another bed seeming as if it was claimed.  ‘Bastards…’  He thought slamming around.  The shinobi had gotten use to having his own room and now two people were sharing it with him.  *“Last thing I fucking needed…”*  He mumbled changing his clothes and dropping on to his bed.  Mikael folded his arms behind his head and glared up at the ceiling as Zeke appeared whistling softly though it was periodically interrupted with chuckles.  ‘A fucking clown…’  Mikael thought but remained silent as Zeke got into his own bed.  ‘I’ll kill you all…’


*Kanko…*


“At least they are getting home.  And, the new ones are arriving.”  Kanko said quietly as he stood in a far corner and watched the parking lot.  “I just hope nobody shows up that doesn’t belong here.”  He turned his eyes toward the city below them and sighed.  “Why would you do this…”  Kanko’s mind raged as he thought about the man and what he would do.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 1, 2010)

"...wonderful driving, *Tsuya-dono,*" Seijun commented casually as he dismounted the damaged motorcycle after Tsuya did, glancing at the struck fuel tank. "But...a hand grenade? Rather excessive, wasn't it?" The Battosai shrugged, his silver hair shining in the dying night like the moon as he bowed to Tsuya with a smile on his face. "I complain only in jest of course," Seijun consoled the icey kunoichi. "Thank you for your quick thinking, milady."


----------



## Gaja (Mar 1, 2010)

*Kai*



Vergil said:


> *Mio with Kai*
> 
> "Kai. You could have come earlier!" Mio said as warm as she ever was "Ugh! I see you still haven't grown up. You still have those eyes, I thought you would have by now! And stop sniffing me!" she said walking up to him and putting a hand on his shoulder
> 
> "Still good to have you here. Several shits are hitting several fans. I'm sure you are aware yes?" she said.




The blue haired man smiled scratching the back of his head,

"*Yeah well I had some business up in Suna. You know how it is, money to earn people to kill. Anyway might make a nice field trip for the kids, I hear they like to drink. My eyes? Yeah ain't I a pretty boy?*"

Responding with a smile, the Shinryu was actually glad to be near a friend, even in such a situation.

"*Ow come on now. You know me, I wouldn't be here if it weren't serious. I'll go and see Kanko-san soon. We need to teach these kids how to survive, as they won't be able to live a carefree life after last night. You should get in shape too, as our friends won't sit still after the attacks. Luckily no one was killed so we have time. I do need to do some special training, so if you want you can try and kill me, like in the old days.*"

The guy said like it was the most normal thing in the world, but he actually knew that after such a training camp he would get a bit stronger, those damn Hyuuga's always proved with their Byakugan they could bring it.

*Tirawit*

In what seemed a second, a romantic moment was ruined by Dante, and the blond Tirawit received a punch to the stomach. But the real nice thing... he didn't do anything wrong. The drunken bastard just spilled some nonsense and seemed to make Tora scared. Zeke would leave soon, inviting Tirawit once again. Standing over the drooling Dante Tirawit actually thought about beating him up a little, maybe sticking his foot into the guys mouth, but decided not to, they were friends after all.

"Cya buddy. This place seems like fun..."

Smiling he continued on to Zeke's room, grabbing the unused bed, and thanking Zeke in the process. He was way too tired and sleepy to talk now. He already liked the guy for offering a place to escape Dante's snoring. Considered tomorrow he actually needed to talk to someone about going and training in this place. It seemed like a lot of fun.

_Morning_

Waking up the blond Tirawit looked to the side, seeing that Zeke was still asleep, so he got up, and went off to take a shower. He actually slept quite well, was still a bit sleepy, but the warm water washed the sleepiness away. Minutes would pass as the young man exited the room quietly, not waking up Zeke as he did so. Making several steps he pulled his black jacket on as he walked down the hall, coming to Tora’s room. Looking at the door, he knocked once. If she actually opened the door, he’d say.

“Good morning. Um would you like to come with me to see the Kanko-sama you told me about? I should talk to him about possibly staying...”

He didn’t mention the punch from last night, as he didn’t want to make Tora uncomfortable, if one were to be honest, he forgot all about it. 

*Guhoo*

Dawn slowly broke upon the academy. And Guhoo was already out, doing push-ups, as one could see that he had the work ethic to become a true shinobi. He was very strong physically, fast, had heart to fight and was learning very fast, but he didn’t consider himself strong yet. His white haired shined in the bright sunlight as he would move on to class as soon as he got a shower and got dressed.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 2, 2010)

*Vergil*

He fled. It was the only thing he could do, concealing himself in the shadows of the night it was easy enough to lose the police officers who lacked the physical prowess to keep up with him. That was the point Mion was making though wasn't it? How could a country be run properly is the police could not even catch potential criminals. The Only way was...

Vergil stopped thinking about it. He was surprisingly irritated by the entire affair and needed to calm before thinking on it further. He approached his room, to see a group assembled outside it. 

He pushed past them and began undressing, unruffled by the fact that there were people there. "I suggest you leave. I wish to go to bed."

"Heyyy Vergiiilll!" Dante said in a stupor

"Silence. I am not in the mood for your antics." Vergil snapped

"Hic! uh Oh it's time of the month time for Vergil. He's pretty crap like this. I think we better call it a night anyway. Kiya,feel free to keep me..hic...warm. Bastard hicc.." Dante passed out midsentence

Ike looked at Dante and was satisfied that he was not of the gays. 

"Night night everyone!" Ike said cheerfully. and jumped into bed, asleep before his head hit the pillow.

Vergil's eyes closed as he sat in his meditative state.

___________________________________ 

*Next morning*

A loud voice came over the speakers. Mio was not best pleased.

"Get up you bunch of lazy arsewits!" she yelled, "I don't care how you are feeling, you are to come down to the common room in the next 15 minutes. If not I can assure you your headache will be 1000 times worse. Out side is today's newspaper. Read it!"


----------



## Gaja (Mar 2, 2010)

Kai and Guhoo were present at the common room a few minutes after the summoning. They both knew each other, and it was obvious that this one would be rough, Kai especially looked forward to the reactions, as he would see which ones he would actually want to train. Guhoo with a serious look on his face sat down, and remained silent, he wasn't in any trouble regarding the incident at the club as he wasn't there, however the danger that was near concerned him as well.

Tirawit's and Tora's conversation actually happened a bit before the announcement made by Mio so they wouldn't really have to hurry. They had time to see and talk to Kanko, before attending the summon.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 2, 2010)

*Cereza*

Cereza was paid to keep fit, in case of emergency. She had been through various amounts of vigorous training and was sent on covert missions to foreign countries to keep her occupied. She worked alone. People, she found, were quite tiresome unless they were under her heel.  

As she finished drying herself off from her shower, her hair smothered over her body, looking exactly like a skin tight black leather outfit. 

“Mmm. Not bad.” She said running her finger up her leg looking at her herlf in the mirror, “Thank God my hair dries itself or else I’d be here for an eternity”

Then phone rang.  That phone. The one that isn’t supposed to ring. “Oh wonderful. I hate emergencies on a Tuesday. At least though it will be something different.” She steps over to the phone, her stilettos clicking as she walks. 

“Hello, who’s calling?” Cereza said taking a red lollipop and sucking on it. Her accent was quite posh English

“You know who is calling.” The voice said, “It’s time to get to your real work.”

“Oh how thrilling. I wonder, will I be allowed my guns this time or am I still being punished?” she said

“They have been delivered to your front door. Do not fail.”

“I can’t imagine that I was planning to.” She said with a raised eyebrow and the phone went dead. She sighed “He has all the personality of a dead fish.” She opens the front door and sees a brown box. She lets her hair open it and equip it onto her body. “Hello boys, oh I did miss you.”

She pushes on her black rimmed glasses and steps out into the fresh morning air. “Now where to start looking..”


----------



## F.O.K. (Mar 2, 2010)

*Altair*

Altair woke up to the sound of Mio's voice on an intercom. He got up, took a shower, and got back dressed. He began walking towards the common room, dodging the people in his way instead of completely stepping out of the way.

He arrived to the common room, picking up the newspaper and reading it. He dropped it back on the table, sitting down on a couch. Still people were staring at his strange attire, it would take a while before they saw him and just thought, "Oh, it's the freak guy..." instead of staring.

Altair hadn't heard much about the incident in New Konoha. He had only heard that there were some attacks, but he just assumed they were terrorist attacks...Not attacks from his own kind.

*Toku*

Toku had trained from about 2 in the morning until about 8 in the morning. He then layed down to take a nap.

He began to hear an annoying echoing voice...whoever it was, it woke him up. As he started to gain conciousness, he realized the voice was Mio on the intercom.

He got up, dragging himself to the shower. After the shower he headed towards the common room, reading the newspaper.

"Did we do this...?" he asked himself.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 2, 2010)

Kinzey cringed at the sound of the intercom. He had been having such a nice dream. Mommy and Daddy were still alive, and the ninjas had been nuked...but it was not to be so. He grudgingly got up, and headed to the common room.

After he had read the article, Kinzey was absolutely jubilant. _I might not even need to do anything! _ he thought. But he still needed to remain incognito, and to do so he needed allies.

Glancing around, he noticed that everyone was staring at one oddly dressed individual. They didn't seem used to such apparel, so he must've been new as well.

Kinzey sat next to the boy and said "My name's Kinzey. I'm new here. Its nice to meet you". He held out his hand to be shook.


----------



## F.O.K. (Mar 3, 2010)

Altair looked at Kinzey, studying him.

After a while, Altair said, "My name is Altair. I came here last year. It is nice to meet you too." he said, shaking Kinzey's hand.

Altair didn't often hold conversations for too long. He usually let the other person talk, replying only when asked and only to the question asked, giving no additional information. People thought he was shy, but it wasn't that.

There was actually a time when he was the most talkative person in the world. But then his family began training him in their ways, and he learned to trust absolutely no one. No one except family members and people you know you can trust.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 3, 2010)

Nobara gets up at the brink of dawn, bathing, then sitting on the edge of the windowsill.  The room is on the fourth floor, the window itself is large and opens on two sides.  She quietly watches the sunrise, at one point Kiya walking to the window and watching with her.  Someone knocks on the door, so she walks over in her socks, and opens the door, “H-Hello…?” she says, looking at Tirawit.
___________

Waking up at the sound of Mio’s voice Yuki scratches her furry partner, making him meow loudly, as she sits up, “Ugh…I wanted to sleep in…” she groans, rubbing her eyes with a yawn.  She sees no one but her cat.  “Huh…Where is everyone?” She asks before she goes through her cosplay once more, changing into Lady from Devil May Cry, after doing her buisness quickly.  She grabs her Broomstick, hops onto it, giant cat hopping onto the back, as they fly away.
_________

Inka wakes up, cuddling something soft, Ibara was having nightmares that night so Inka tried to comfort her, ending up falling asleep sitting on Ibara’s bed.  She blushes noticeably as she scoots away from the small girl.  _‘Damn…’ _she thinks to herself.  She stretches in her Rainbow sheep flannel pajamas.  She watches the sleeping figure, noticing that Tsuya was on her laptop writing vigorously.  

“What are you writing?” Inka says, not very groggily.

“Manga plot.” Tsuya states simply.

“What chapter?” 

“Chapter 7, page 14.” Tsuya says, not looking up from the computer.

“Right.” Inka says, walking into the bathroom to do her business, about an hour later Mio comes over the intercom, the two at least were already three-quarters of the way down the halls.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 3, 2010)

*Tora…*

The knock sounded softly on the door causing Kiya to turn away from the window.  She had been sitting contemplating the previous night.  Stepping gingerly through the mess with her morning companion she reached the door and peeked around to see Tirawit.  “Oh.  It’s you.”  Kiya straightened up and turned around.  “Hold on.”  She said shutting the door in his face surprising Nobara.  

After a few moments Tora opened the door and looked at him.  When Tirawit speaks she nods and steps out and shuts the door.  “Come on.  He is usually down stairs.”  They quickly move through the corridors and arrive at the main offices.

“Tora-san.”  Seigrimour said coming out of the dark chamber off to the side.  “Is there something I can assist you…”  He knew he sensed someone else with her.  “Who is this?”

“His name is Tirawit.  We met him last night.  He has been a friend of Dante Hyuuga’s.”

“Tirawit…”  Seigrimour thinks for a moment then taps his leg.  At top speed Rabbit comes out from the hole.  The pair stair at each other for a moment.  Silent communications seem to be going before Rabbit jumps up and runs off.  “One moment please.”

“Sure…”  Tora leaned back on the counter and glares at Tirawit.  “Why would you think I would be easy that way?  You know I’ve never even kissed a guy.  I’m not going to do that.  Why would I want to do that?  I’m just glad Dante told me what you really wanted from me.  At least that way…”  Tora clamped a hand over her mouth, her trademark of going a few sentences farther than she should erupting from her once again.  Blushing deeply she turns back around and waits for Seigrimour.

In a rush of movement Rabbit goes racing toward Kanko’s office his two front legs holding some type of folder over his body as he races away.  “What’s gotten into him…”  Tora says giggling at the sight of the spider.  

Just then Seigrimour comes out.  “Kanko-sama will see you now.”  He moves to the side and gestures toward the headmasters office before receding back into his hole.

“Alright.  Come on.”  Tora said wondering about Rabbit but knowing better than to ask Seigrimour.  She gives the enormous spiders hole a wide berth and knocks on the partially open door.  “Kanko-sensei?” 

“Yes Tora.  Come in.”  Kanko absently waves them in the room.  He is sitting in his big leather chair, bent over his desk and concentrating on the folder in his hands.  With Rabbit on his shoulder it is safe to assume that the folder was the one he had been rushing around with.  

Moving inside Tora flops down on the chair and grabs a piece of candy in the bowl.  “What have you been up to Rabbit?”  She asks looking at the candy but gives a small yelp when she looks up to see Rabbit on the desk edge next to her face.

“Just being run ragged by Seigrimour-sama.  What have you been doing?  Learn any new moves?  Anything exciting to show me?  Any news to tell me?”  Rabbit turns toward Tirawit slightly and back to Tora.

“Not much that I can talk about right now.  Why don’t you come by the room tonight?  I have a couple new roommates!  I think you will really like them!  One of them gave me this awesome make over and has a brother.  I really haven’t spoken to the other one yet though.  Didn’t get a chance.”

“Really?  Yeah?  Okay.  I will come up tonight.”

“Are you two finished?”  Kanko said with a laugh as the pair looked back at him sheepishly.  The both nod to him which in itself is funny as Rabbit seems to bob his whole body up and down to take on the human response.

“Tirawit…”  Kanko leaned back and tapped the folder.  “It seems you have been under surveillance for a while.  From what my assistants tell me, they were about to come to me with your paperwork.”  He glanced at Tora and smiled before turning back to the blonde.  “I am assuming that is the reason Tora has brought you here?  To enter the school?”  He smiles as he crosses his arms.  “If not, let me offer you a position at our school.  To be honest I don’t think it would be safe for you to refuse at this time.  Things have gotten a bit hot…”  The smile fades off his face as he sighs.  “For our kind of people.  You will be safe here and we will offer you training to hone your skills.  We don’t have a structured learning environment more like sensei’s that you can go to for training.”  He smiles again and leans forward.  “You do take tests periodically and I expect you to pass those test.  If not you are in some trouble and the teacher get a little pissy.  If this is acceptable to you then we have a dorm room available.  Your decision?”  

“She is going for the speakers!”  Rabbit squeaked as a small spider came running in then ran out again.

“My advice is to make your decision very…”  Kanko looked as the color drained from Tora’s face and the spider seemed to be visibly shaking.  “Very quickly…”


*Kiya/Mikael…*

Waking up with the dawn Kiya went about her business quickly and contemplated the sun rise with Nobara.  She didn’t give Tirawit much thought as she woke Tora and decided to go on a tour of the grounds.  Wandering through the woods she came upon a training ground.  The person in the center wore all black and handled a pair of katanas.  His movement were slow and fluid.  

His movement were so graceful and thought out it was mesmerizing to Kiya.  She sat on a stone bench and watched the man as he went through his choreographed dance with his swords.  It would have surprised Kiya to know that Mikael had sensed her approach long ago.  It surprised him that he had no issue with her watching.  She had such a calm presence it seemed to ease his tension and began to show off.

Deciding he need a bit more of a show he tried to light his swords on fire.  The first one lit easily as he spun but the second one was always tricky.  Thinking more of the girl watching then actually flaming his sword is what helped him.  This time both swords light with the orange glow of his fire.  His movements began to quicken as the flames showed his movements.

Amazement was etched on Kiya’s face as she watched the beautiful show before her.  That was until the intercom went off.  With a sigh of disappointment she stood and turned toward the building.  Mikael continued until she was gone then extinguished his flames before sheathing the swords and he too went to the common room.


*Zeke…*

“What the hell was that?”  Zeke gasped falling out of his bed.  He listened then.  “Ah damn.  Well a little fun always has it’s price.”  He said with a laugh and did a few push-ups before standing and getting dressed quickly.  “Wonder if Kiya is still pissed this morning.”  Zeke shrugged putting his hands in his pockets and heading down the stairs and into a desk in the common room.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 3, 2010)

*Cereza*

“Fly me to the moon, let me play among the stars, let me see what spring is like on Jupiter and Mars..” she sang as she walked gingerly towards the scene of a recent burnt down building. There was a police presence and they had cordoned off the area. She ducked under the thin yellow tape and walked to the man in the nicest attire.

“Ah good afternoon. I was wondering if you could give me all the information you have on this.”

“I told you already, I’m not talking to press. At all. Not until we find..”

“Hold it right there. Save your rant for someone who it is applicable to. I am from....well, let’s say, a government organisation.” She said sucking on her lollipop

The man looked up from his clipboard and looked at her and her attire. His eyebrow raised and he exhaled. “Well, I’m gonna need to see ID.”

“Fine.” She rolled her eyes and pulled out a card from God only knows where, since the outfit didn’t have any pockets. He looked at it. 

“What’s this? I’ve never heard of them.”

“Considering the nature of the case, you’ve never had need to. Let me fill you in on what I think happened here.” She scanned the building. “Well, that large scar on the front of the building looks like someone cut through it, with a rather marvellous sword. Look, see the cut through the concrete, absolutely flawless. Hm and it has an ice residue on it. I would venture that unless that man has an unnatural control over two elements, that the person who slid down the building isn’t your man, or woman.”

“Uh...ok, I’ll say that, that’s impressive but..”

“Oh fine. I do detest naughty boys who don’t listen.” She again pulled out a phone from nowhere and scrolled down the list of names. She flicked her hair to the back and pressed the phone to her ear. “Yes, James. My name is Cereza I’m from the ANBU squad, could you kindly tell your lackey here to give me clearance, and subsequent officers, yes?”

She listened to some apologising and then handed over the phone to the suit. He took it, slightly confused and then listened to an angry barrage. A few minutes later he sheepishly gave the phone back.

“Whatever you need ma’am” he said.

“There’s a good boy, I may reconsider my initial inkling to give you a good spanking. Instead I shall ask for all CCTV footage of the surrounding area as well as witness statements. The more bizarre the better. Chop chop!” she said as the man scurried off and she once again inspected the scar on the building. “Mmm just seeing it makes me feel all tingly.”

*Dante/Vergil*

His mother’s voice was like sitting next to a thousand cannons all firing simultaneously, and the cannonballs all hit his head. He felt awful. 

“Tequila...does not make me happy...” he said and reached for the water. “Heh, thanks Tirawit, you’re a star.” He drank the water greedily and shouted at the speaker. “My god woman! Do you know what time it is it’s...uh..” he fumbled around for his clock

“Nine in the morning.” The cold voice of Vergil said, throwing the newspaper at him. “Read. Ike has already set off and is no doubt at the cliff again.”

“Read? Aw man can you just give me cliffnotes.” Dante said rubbing his face.

“Hmph. Life just became harder.” He said walking out.

“Great, that’s what I need. More shit.” He said wearily getting up.

*Mio*

*Several minutes later.*

Mio walked into the common room and sat at the front. Her usual angry demeanour was notable in its absence. After a talk with Kanko, she had decided that all the class had a right to know, though it wasn’t going to be an easy conversation. She probably should tell Dante and Vergil first but it would make no difference either way. 

Dante and Vergil were now present, as was Ike. She sighed and started.

“Good morning. Well I hope you’ve read the paper I put on the door. As you can probably guess, this is a serious situation. From here on in, your life, everything you will know will change. For the worse, unless you revel in death and destruction.” Her eyes went towards Mion who was sitting with a satisfied smile, like the cat that ate the canary.

“It’s tempting to have everyone under close surveillance. Put a curfew down and severely punish anyone who disobeys the rules. However, that would be not the purpose of this school. Kanko-san has gone to great lengths to provide you with every freedom he can to ensure you can lead a normal life. One that is free. So in keeping with that, there are no additional rules. I do, however urge you to now take your training seriously. You are likely to come across opponents the likes you have never seen before. Steel yourself for a barrage of hatred. I do not envy you.”

“Now, I feel that you have a right to know. There is a man out there, who has, quite frankly crazy ideas. He wants for shinobi to rule the world and it goes against Kanko’s vision of harmony. He will soon come out with how we should be the rightful rulers of the country, how it was once ours and a whole bunch of idiocy.” Mio could see Mion getting a little irritated.

“It is up to you what you believe. I cannot change that, as much as I would like to. I will ask you one question though. Are you willing to let innocent people die? That is what his path offers. Death, destruction and ultimately a hollow victory marred with the blood of people who did not deserve to die. And for what? Power? Our rightful place? That view is one that always has your head turned back, looking to the past. We need to look to the future.”

“Our job, here in the school, is to protect the innocent men, women and children from getting caught up in the upcoming bloodbath. We save lives, because that is what our powers are for. Not to rule. Not dominate but to..”

“This is sickening! Your way is old. The time of heroes has well and truly gone. You think they’ll thank you for it? All they’ll do is hate you.” Mion clenched her fists, obviously reliving a painful memory. “They are worthless. Death is too good for them.”

She spun and stormed out of the class. Mio shook her head.

“I won’t stop you, but a life like that is nothing but hatred. I see that in some eyes here. “ She looked at Kinzey, Mikael and Vergil. “It’s a life of emptiness. That’s all I can say, after that it’s your own path.”

She paused, letting it sink in

“ You are dismissed.” Mio walked out and headed straight for the training grounds. She needed to let off some steam.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 3, 2010)

Minori sat and listened as Mio gave her speech and then walked off stage. Her voice was stern as she cut right to the chase, but at the same time a stoothing or caring feeling was emanating from her as she talked. She hadn't been here that long, but Minori could easily tell she cared deeply.

"Pretty deep stuff there...." Minori said to herself as she stood up from her seat. Now it would be much harder to hide the unatural strength that she possessed now that someone has let the world know that ninjas exist. Though it was of no concern to her, bigots, zealots, and others were just people to Minori.

"You know that girl did have a point." Albel spoke up suddenly still sitting in his chair, with his arms folded and one leg propped up. "I mean who cares if regulars know we exist or wish to treat us  different like we're freaks? I could easily kill any one of them easily!" Albel spoke with passion in his voice about the subject. He was proud of his abilities and no one would tell him when or where he could use them.

"Albel, just don't do anything stupid." The two siblings locked eyes with each other as Minori waited for the smartass comment to follow. "Don't you have to be a good little medical whatever, and be in the ward Mi-no-ri?" Albel responded. There was never a moment that both of them weren't at each others throat unless they were seperated or needed a favor.

"Your right, I do have something to do at the moment. Though before I leave I would like to remind of something...kay?" A loud crunch sound followed by a sharp gasp of air from Albel was Minori's reminded. With the heel of her foot she stepped on Albel's toe breaking the bone inside.

You may wonder what was the reminder? Minori had a temper that only a fool would trigger and only Mio herself could rival.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 4, 2010)

*Tirawit*

Everything went fine as they reached the giant spider, and it seemed like the tension eased off a little, until the blond Tirawit heard Tora speaking about Dante's statement from last night. Tirawit shook his head as the spider invited him in, but something was a little of about the rabbit, and the folder, the whispering.

"_Weird..._"

Walking into the nice looking office the young man took a seat as Tora and the rabbit talked a bit, he smiled, she actually looked happy in this place, and as he turned to take a look at Kanko he could hear that he had been under surveillance???

"Excuse me?"

He didn't like it one bit that someone had been watching him, luckily he was a private guy when it came to his training, and "gifts" so there was no way anyone could have seen him. Much like the club fight last night where he simply took on the guy with his own body and skill.

A few seconds later he was offered a spot to train in this facility, something he wanted, and actually one of the reasons he wanted to stay in this place. He wasn't really being rushed into it as he had already made up his mind so there was little thinking to be done regarding that issue.

"Done. I'll join in. So when does the first...."

He could hear that everyone was being summoned to the common room, with no exceptions, and since he already accepted that meant him as well. Smiling at Kanko as he stood up Tirawit spoke.

"I'll cya in a bit, I have a few questions... Tora? You coming?"

He asked as he extended his hand towards the girl, and waited so that they could go together. He was a bit less smilish and bit more serious as he did it though as he really needed to talk to her about everything.

*Kai*

As Mio finished her speech and Mion quieted down, a new face walked up to the platform. His crystal blue hair was as stylized as always as he looked at the present student body.

"*Alright moving on. As of today I will be a teacher in this school as well. My name is Kai Shinryu, and I will handle various theoretical subjects as well as more practical ones. All of you who feel that they could use some proper training I will hold a training session in 15 minutes in the underground training room.*"

He would insist on training the conditioning of these kids, they also needed to learn tactics, and whatnot. After all the basics are all they have learned so far, and some of them as far as he knew didn't get even them down. This would surely be fun... Walking of the stage slowly he smiled as he went straight for the training room.

*Guhoo*

The white haired Guhoo listened to everything that happened and it seemed like this place was on edge, or really close to it because of the events that unfolded last night. He wouldn't take part in the debates that some students had, he simply wished to train and improve himself, the sides that existed held little value to him. Looking at Zeke as he passed by him, Guhoo maintained a steady pace as he went to Kai's training session.

*Tirawit once again/After the talk of both Mio and Kai*

Hey Tora, I'd like to talk to you...

He looked at her, seeing someone that he wanted close to him. A person that captured him with her eyes, just like that. And he wouldn't be so proud as to turn away from her because of Dante's words and her taking it the wrong way.

"I'm sorry about what Dante said. I should have made it clear before his speech that I liked you, and that I would like to be around you and... possibly be with you."

He looked into her eyes as he talked, the only time in his life that he actually, and properly, confessed to a girl that he liked her.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 4, 2010)

Kinzey didn't like what he had heard. He didn't like it at all.

First of all, she was acting as if they were fighting for the greater good. The bitch had actually said "a whole bunch of idiocy" as if she didn't agree with them! Fucking hypocrite.

And he didn't like this new group of ninja at all. They were directly opposed to his own ideals. It seemed as if for now the school was going to keep up a facade of helping the innocent. So until that changed, they were his unlikely ally. The "Neo-Ninja", as he had started to call them in his head, were definitely the more immediate threat.

"Goodbye Altair. I hope I'll see you around soon". He didn't look at Altair as he got up, and ran away without waiting for a reply.

He didn't know were he was going at first, but his body seemed to. He soon found himself at the main office. "I need to speak to the principal". He hoped the principal was there, though he didn't even know what he was going to say.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 5, 2010)

*Tora…*

“I…um…”  Tora mumbled and took his hand but didn’t meet his eyes.  She was confused on a lot of things but right now she didn’t want to refuse him.  They walked toward the meeting and took their seats.  With every word Tora’s eyes widened.  “I didn’t think…”  She said softly continuing to listen to Mio.  

When Mio finished Tora sat in disbelief.  “That’s just horrible…”  It looked like tears were threatening in her eyes and she glanced at the door where Mion had gone then toward her brother.  He felt her eyes and he turned and glared at her before standing.  His movement caused Tora to flinch but he did nothing more than storm toward the door.  He paused we he saw Kiya and glanced at her before continuing on his way.

It was then the other teacher spoke and Tora listened to him speak and silently nodded.  Then it was Tirawit to throw her through a loop.  “Talk to me?  Okay…”  she said looking slightly confused as he spoke.  With each word her eyes widened.  “Me?  You like…”  Tora jumped to her feet looking down at him, her chair crashing into the table behind her causing Kiya to flinch.  

“How could…I mean you don’t know…Most people wouldn’t…I’m not smart like…I can’t keep still…”  Tora seemed to almost panic and she stepped back quickly knocking into Zeke’s desk and causing it to spill over.  “S-sorry…”  She said looking back at Zeke who was trying to right his desk.  “I need to think!”  She panicked rushing toward the door and slamming Dante over and knocking him over a desk.  Tora slammed into a chair and fell to the ground her feet tangled in it’s legs.

“I’m okay!”  Tora said quickly kicking the chair away and jumping to her feet.  She rushed backward toward the door waving and blushing then turned to rush out of it only to face plant on the wall.  Another sheepish grin and she moved through the door and was gone.


*Kiya/Zeke…*

‘How could this have happened…’  Kiya thought to herself as she listened to Mio and then the subsequent outburst Mion.  She opened her mouth to talk to her brother but then the other teacher began to speak.  “Might be worth a try…”  She said softly with a shrug and turned toward Zeke who seemed to be having a similar reaction.  

“Do you think Mom and Dad know-”  Zeke began but then Tora slammed her chair back causing the twins to jerk toward the commotion.  “Hey now…”  He said grabbing his desk but saw Tora wasn’t listening.  

“Tora?”  Kiya said listening to her while watching her make the most ungraceful exit.  

“What got into her?”  Zeke asked staring after her.

“I’m not sure but I have an idea…”  Kiya turned toward Tirawit and thought about the things that Tora had said as she stumbled out.  “I’ll talk to her.”  Kiya stood and placed a hand on Tirawit’s shoulder then rushed out the door.  She was a pale green blur for a moment then she was gone.  

“Forgot we can do that stuff around here…”  Zeke chuckled as he watched his sister transform then looked at Tirawit.  “Don’t worry.  She is over last night.  I swear she won’t make it worse.”  He stood and stretched.  “I guess I should go do some training…”  He grinned and then nodded as Guhoo looked at him.  “Maybe that teacher won’t be so bad…”  Sticking his hands in his pockets Zeke began to walk to the training room.


*Mikael…*

The shinobi sat stone faced as he listened to Mio’s tirade.  No thoughts flooded his mind for several moments.  Before he could really think through the implications that Mio was suggesting Mion spoke up.  He cocked an eyebrow at her words.  When the sensei looked at him, he met her look with a cold glare of his own.  As he readied to leave for his favorite spot but then he felt that look.  

Looking over he met a matching pair of eyes.  The color was the same the look was completely different.  After a moment he stood and followed the others out of the room.  Only pausing long enough to look down at the blonde that had been watching him earlier.  It was only a moment before he was out of the room and racing toward his favorite spot.  

Mikael had given up on learning from the Sensei some time ago.  He figured he could train himself as well as they could.  If not better.

Getting to the field he yanked out his swords without stopping and began to do his moves.  The flames flared up and around his swords.  ‘She was right…’  Mikael thought as he whipped the steel around his body.  The blades nor the fire marring his skin.  ‘Finally some people that agree with me.  Those bastard people…’  He began to move faster his rage spilling out into his training.  *“They will get theirs!”*  he bellowed toward the sky as he continued.


*Kanko/Rabbit/Seigrimour…*

The large spider looked at Kinzey then turned and headed toward Kanko’s door.  “It seems a student would like to speak with you Kanko-sama.  Are you available?”

Looking up Kanko sighed and dropped his feet of his desk and clicked the remote so the news channel was muted.  “Yes.  That’s fine Seigrimour.  Send him in.”

“Right away Sir.”  Seigrimour stepped away and headed for the front desk.  “You may go in.”  Seigrimour pointed toward the door he was just at then entered his cavern.  Strange sounds and lights could be sensed after he walked in.  

“What are we going to do boss?”  Rabbit squeaked, the foot sized arachnid sat on the back of Kanko’s chair.

“I’m not sure Rabbit.  I think for the moment we are going to sit back and wait.  No point instigating things if we don’t need to.”

“Very true.  Very true.”  Rabbit began to pace the top of the chair.  “Should we still be out recruiting?”

“For the time being continue.  But, be extremely careful who you recruit.  We can’t afford for the wrong people to get in here…”  Kanko leaned back hearing the boy just outside his door.  “I don’t want to kill anyone again…”  He waved Kinzey in and laced his fingers together.  “What can I do for you today?”  He asked waiting to see what he wanted.  The conversation dismissed already, while Rabbit sat being nosey.

*
Heather/Seigrimour…*

“That woman’s voice is beyond annoying…”  Heather groaned listening to Mio over the loudspeaker.  “Sometimes I would just like to shove something up her…”  She giggled then.  “That’s a woman that needs to get laid.”  She stretched then the sheet running over her naked body a few light bruises and welts marred her perfect skin.  “Last night was fun…”  She thought about the conquest she had made the night before and smiled before getting out of bed.  

Walking leisurely Heather headed for the bathroom to take a long hot shower and get ready for the day.  “Hm…I suppose those brats are going to want me to teach them something today.  Don’t think I have much choice.”  She adjusted her breasts in her corset then grabbed her lipstick.  Getting close to the mirror she opened her mouth and ran the red gloss over her lips.  Once finished she closed her lips and rubbed them together then kissed the mirror leaving a perfect mark behind.  “Perfect as usual.”  She looked herself over then headed out of the room.  “I wonder what it will be today.  Hallucinations?  Bloodlines?”  Heather barely glanced at the kids as she walked by smiled.  “Genjutsu it is…”  

Walking into the office she clicked a button and her voice echoed over the *speaker system*.  “Anyone interested in genjutsu practice meet me in the south gardens.”  She clicked the button off and began to walk out.

“Only authorized personnel are allowed to use the speakers, Heather-san.”  Seigrimour said stepping out.

“Am I not authorized?”

“Kanko-sama hasn’t said if you were or not.”

“Now, now Seigrimour.  What are you going to do to me?”  She sauntered up to him and tapped one of his mandibles.  “You can’t bite me.  You will get in trouble.  You get spin me up into a cocoon.  You will get in trouble.  In fact you can’t do anything to me can you?”  Heather turned and flipped a long red tress over her shoulder.  “I was never scared of you.  So you better stay out of my way, Spidey.  Or I will have you dreaming of giant shoes.”  With those words she walked out of the office and headed toward the garden.

“I have never understood why Kanko-sama allows her to teach here.”  Seigrimour then turned and went back in his hole.  The tapping sounds and lights seemed to increase in intensity.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 5, 2010)

Kinzey walked into the principal's office, bowed, and said "Kanko-sama, I am sorry for the intrusion, but I can't just sit by and do nothing. These new ninja are a threat to the innocent, and we cannot allow them to do what they are planning. It was their ancestors who killed our people, not them. They have done nothing wrong. So if these ninja plan to kill the people of New Konoha, they will have to kill me first. But I thought it would be best to go to you first before I did anything that might turn out to be detrimental to my...no, our cause. So I wanted to ask, is there anything I can do to help?" As Kinzey stood there, waiting for a reply, he considered what he had said. Just about all of it was true, other than the fact that he believed that this was their cause. And he did want to help. He thought that Kanko-sama might be suspicious of him, so he might stop Kinzey from helping.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 5, 2010)

*Vergil*

His mother's speech made him think back to the previous night. The police officers shot at him, despite his act of saving the old man. That gunshot came from a police officer, killing the old man there and then. Was it that they would rather him die in the fire than to let him be saved by a shinobi? Perhaps Mion was right...

Her outburst was more intune with what he believed than what his mother was saying. Protecting the innocent? Who, exactly was innocent? They had all lived off the fruits of the sins of the past. His mother left and the two other senseis voices came over the speakers. One named Kai, the other a female voice promising genjutsu training. He knew Kai but perhaps being able to cast a small illusion in battle may be useful. He stood up and looked back at the class for a moment. He had no connection with these people. 

Vergil left and arrived at the South Gardens.

*Dante*

"Uhhhh...my head...." he groaned repeatedly as his mom talked. He knew all this crap, surely it was common sense. If someones in trouble you help them. Why would you do anything else?

Once Mio had left he stood up. "I'm totally NOT doing anything today." he looked at Kiya and furrowed his brow. He walked over to her

"Uh...did I do anything weird last night? I totally can't remember. I think it was after the 5th shot. How come you're ok? That's so not fair! Oh, killer outfit last night by the way! I was liking my giant moustachio."

"So yeah I'm gonna go see a movie today, wanna come? I figured I should probably make up for last night. I don't know what I did but anytime a beautiful lady and alcohol are in my reach, I usually fuck up at some point." He smiled widely, then regretted it as his head told him not to.

*Mion*

She was in an utterly foul mood. Mion went into the danger room and stretched out. There was nothing like a good work out to make herself feel better. There was a programme preloaded on how to protect civilians. 

"Hmph. Utter nonsense." she started it and suddenly a city alley way popped up before her. There were several muggers, one of them was obviously a shinobi as the muggers were identical and had kage bunshin activated. In the centre was a woman and child, being bullied into giving their money. Mion exhaled sharply.

She sprinted towards the group, one of the bunshins spotted her and drew out a gun. Mion jumped high to the left and used her legs to bounce her off the wall. She dived, straight for the centre of the group and landed directly onto the face of the child, crushing his head into the pavement, Mion then thrust her open palms into the mother who screamed as the spikes came from the open hands and into the soft flesh.

Mion spun to the muggers. "Idiots, now you can get their money easily see?"

The people disappeared and the computer voice sounded "Mission failed. Would you like to try again?"

"No. I'm quite satisfied now thank you." Mion said dusting herself down and walking out. "Now...who would make an interesting toy..." she smiled


----------



## Gaja (Mar 6, 2010)

*Kai*

The blond was a bit caught off guard once again, he didn't quite expect the reaction from Tora, but Zeke's and Kiya's words just made him smile gently.

"Thank you. Both of you."

As Zeke mentioned training Tirawit remembered that he wanted to go and see how the blue haired bastard would train them. Obviously he meant Kai, but the fancy suit, the crystal blue hair and the lazy attitude didn't leave the impression of a dangerous guy at all, more like a model or something. In any case Tirawit decided to give it a shot, so he left the room not two seconds after Guhoo. The two of them went straight for the elevator that would lead them to the training facility. Standing alone in the elevator, next to each other, Tirawit spoke looking at the metal door.

"You know where the place is? The name's Tirawit by the way."

"Yeah, follow me... Guhoo..."

*Kai*

Sitting in the middle of a giant room was Kai. The newest teacher of the school and most likely the most unsuited person in this world to be a teacher. But Mio was clear, he was not to bring these kids to the brink of death, so he would start slowly. As he put his Gi on the Shinryu stretched as two students came in, Tirawit and Guhoo. The teacher just smiled as he continued his stretching while a few more students came (I'm assuming thats you guy).

"*Alright then*."

The blue haired teacher said standing up and looking at the present students body.

"*As I was specifically instructed to take it easy on you guys we won't be.... bah fuck that if I followed rules I wouldn't be alive today, so let's do something fun shall we. Everyone line up.*"

He tightened the black belt around his gi as he walked past the present students, many of which were in decent shape.

"*Alright as I like to keep it fun we'll start with chakra implementation into training.*"

The barefooted man slowly turned around and faced a very tall wall, and the ceiling which looked impossible to reach if one tried to jump up straight to it.  Even if one jumped from wall to wall using chakra it would be difficult, but to make it more fun there was a metal construction with metal pipes, bamboo trees that allowed one to swing from one to another. A highly trained human without chakra wouldn't be able to do it. A shinobi who had sufficient chakra control and chakra endurance would however be able to. With a smile on his face directed towards the students the newest teacher spoke.

"*The way this is going to work is, you're goin' to relax, stretch, and focus. I want you to focus chakra on to your hands and feet, and your athleticism to play yourself through this network of metal. The goal is to reach a sufficient level of endurance and proper chakra control. Don't worry this is much more challenging the simple walking on trees. So why don't you give it a shot? If you need something I'll be over there.*"

Pointing at a corner of the giant room Kai simply walked of leaving the students to try their luck and get better. A few of them actually left feeling that it wasn't for them, but those who actually wanted to grow would stay. After all these were the times one could better himself.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 6, 2010)

*Kiya/Tora?*

((Before she left the room?))
Moving toward the door she stopped being confronted by Dante.  She stood quiet as he talked and rolled her eyes.  ?Did you do anything weird??  Kiya couldn?t believe her ears as she listened.  ?Do you call slobbering all over my chest weird?  How about laying on top of me?  And, let?s not mention all the things you said??  She crossed her arms and tapped her foot.  ?A movie?  Right now?  With everything going on?  Yeah okay.  I?ll meet you there??  Again Kiya rolled her eyes and pushed him out of the way before heading toward the door and after Tora.

((Looking for Tora?))

?Where could she have gone??  Kiya thought moving out of sight of the doorway and changed form.  The big tawny wolf sniffed the air.  ?That way??  She thought and padded down the hall.  Her nosed would rise in the air periodically as Kiya took in the scents and tried to distinguish the blue haired girls smell from all the others in the school.  ?Not to far now??  

So intent on finding Tora, Kiya didn?t even notice the strange stares and cries of fear as she walked past the other students in the school.  Continuing to turn corners, the scent grew stronger and stronger.  She looked up a set of stairs that didn?t seem to be used very often.  There was a soft layer of dust with small footprints going up them.  Any other prints were old and had already begun to fill in.  

Quietly she proceeded up the stone steps and pushed the door open with her head before peeking in.  Kiya?s wolf eyes adjusted immediately to the gloom but her sensitive nose gave her away with a sneeze.  

?Who?s there??  A squeaky voice called looking around a stack of boxes.  Silver eyes widened when the wolf padded into the room.  ?Stay away!  Go!  Shoo!?  Tora squealed pointing a stick at her.

Sitting, Kiya cocked her head to the side in confusion.  Then she panted in good humor before the glow of green infused her and changed back into herself.  ?Sorry Tora.  I forget my form sometimes.?  She looked at her sheepishly.

?You?you can change into a wolf??  Her eyes were wide as she came around the corner.

?Yes.  Well anything actually??  Kiya said and flickered her form  Doing a perfect imitation of her friend.

?Wow!?  Tora said walking over and circling her.  ?That is so awesome!?

Tora?s laugh burst from Kiya?s lips then she changed back.  ?It can be fun sometimes.?  She said nodding then her face fell a bit.  ?Everything alright?  You want to talk about it??

?I don?t know what to do.  He said he really liked me.  That what Dante said wasn?t right??  Tora spun around and marched forward before turning and flopping down on an old fluffy chair.  The dust burst out as her small form hit the chair.

Coughing a few times Kiya waved her hand in front of her face.  ?Dante is an idiot.  Honestly I don?t think you should believe what he says.  I mean?I don?t know him very well but that is my take on him??  Kiya moved around and perched on the arm of the chair.  ?Really Tora.  Maybe you should at the least get to know Tirawit a bit more.  You never know??  She chuckled and shook her head.  ?He could turn out to be the ass that Dante said he was or he could be the sweetest man in the world.?  

?But??  

?What??

?I don?t know if I know how to??

?Tora.  Come on.  There is always a first time for everything.  If you are interested in him even a little bit then you should give him a chance??

?Maybe you?re right??

?I know I?m right.?

?Speaking of that!?

?What??

?Did you ever find out who left the rose??

?No??  Kiya thought about the rose and the note that was tacked to the door.  ?But that doesn?t matter right now.  I?m sure that sweet guy will surface eventually.?

?Probably!?  Tora grinned up at Kiya.  ?Thanks!  I'm so glad you came here!?

?Anytime??  Kiya was watching the stick that Tora was now whipping around, trying to make sure she didn?t get stabbed in the eye.  ?So am I...What are you doing?  What is that??  She leaned back and put her hand out deflecting the thing.

?What?  This??  Tora held it between her hands and shrugged.  ?Don?t know.  Found it in a box.?  They both looked at the stick that started slightly thick on one end then tapered almost to a point at the other.  It was dark brown and wavy.  

?Shouldn?t you put it back?  Maybe it was there for a reason?? 

?It?s a stick!  But??  Tora jumped up and grinned pointing out in front of her and her other arm behind her.  ?It makes me feel like I?m in one of the Harry Potter books.?  She swung the thing around and bounced forward on the balls of her feet and began saying spell words from the movies.

?You aren?t a wizard.?

?You never know!?  They both laughed as Tora began sending spells in every direction.


*Zeke?*


?Ah man??  Zeke sighed and ran a hand through his hair.  ?This guy is just like dad??  He shrugged and looked at the door.  ?Take to long to leave??  he then began to stretch his legs and arms.  Bending his back and toward the sides he gave a grin and winked at Tirawit and Guhoo.  ?Bet I make it to the end with out an issue??  He gave them a lopsided grin.

?Nah.  Wouldn?t be fun to take your money??  Zeke rubbed his hands together and rushed forward to the metal pipes.  He jumped toward the first pipe and grabbed it, using the momentum he had he swung himself spinning in the air and his feet caught the side and began to run.  ?To much damn work!?  Zeke yelled then laughed.

A green aura surrounded his entire body and he shimmered into a hawk and flew through the remaining area tilting side to side and diving before swooping up, over and around then landed on the last pipe and let out a scream, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33DWqRyAAUw[/YOUTUBE]


before diving toward the sensei.  Just before he got their he flapped his wings forward to slow himself down and changed forms.  ?You didn?t say exactly how we had to do it.?  He laughed and waved back toward the rest of the group.  ?Well you coming??  Zeke called chuckling and leaning against the wall.


*Kanko?*

Listening Kanko steeples his fingers and laid the index finger of each hand against his mouth.  He sat silently for a few minutes then shook his head.  ?We are all concerned about what is going on??  He leaned forward then stood running a frustrated hand through his red hair.  ?But at this moment there is nothing we can do.  Just train hard and get stronger.  So when it is time for us to rise up and fight we know we are doing the best we can.?  Kanko gave him a soft sad smile.  ?I appreciate your vigor to help.  But, that is all I am asking of you now??

?Nothing else can be done!?  Rabbit sprung from the back of his chair and landed on the desk.  Each of his eight legs making their own click on the wood.  ?Work hard!  Train hard!  Don?t do anything stupid!?

?Rabbit??

?I?m just trying to help!?

?I know??  Kanko laughed then looked back at Kinzey.  ?Do as he said.  Become the best shinobi you can.  And, remember??  He walked toward the window and stared down at the waves crashing against the cliff.  ?Do your best at protecting the innocent when you can.  But, for the moment we must still stay below the radar??  He laced his hands behind his back as he leaned his forehead against the cool glass of the window.

Rabbit turned to the boy.  ?I think you should go??  He whispered and lifted his leg and pointed at the door before shooing him out.


*Heather?*

?Mmmm??  Heather walked toward the gardens.  ?What a beautiful day??  The sun shone gently on her and she let her hand trail gently over the buds of the roses.  Sitting on one of the stone benches surrounding the big rock statue, she thought about the night before and gave a slight shudder as the thrill rushed through her again.  ?Going to have to call?them?again??  

Raising an eyebrow she watched as a tall white haired man, she assumed was a student approached.  ?My?my?my?.if I had only known there was men like that, right under my nose??  She smirked tossing her hair over her shoulder and leaned to the side on one hand.  ?Come for some genjutsu training I assume??  Heather eyed him carefully and judged just what kind of genjutsu she would teach him the first time.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 6, 2010)

*Kinzey Warholic*

_Work hard! Train hard! Don't do anything stupid!.

Do your best at protecting the innocent when you can_.

It didn't make sense to Kinzey! It was as if they actually believed it themselves. They were just good actors. Even though they were his enemy, the principal (and his spider) actually gave good advice. He remembered hearing someone talk about genjutsu training in the south gardens over the speaker system. Not only would he be able to get some training, he might be able to make a few "friends".

A few minutes later he found the gardens. Two people were already there: One was a white haired boy, presumably another student, and the other was...wow.

She had to be the teacher, yet she didn't look much older than him. Kinzey doubted that he would ever love a shinobi, but she seemed like a good person to have on his side. Hell, he might even like to date her, or at least become her friend. He hadn't exactly had much experience in these matters, for obvious resons. He would introduce himself after class.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 6, 2010)

Yuki and Nobara watch as Tora speeds out of the room, Yuki stands up, her fat cat stretching next to her.  Kiya leaves the room after Tora, there are terrified screams coming from the hall, very confusing to the pair.  “Shouldn’t be the spiders…” Yuki says to Nobara, who just nods her head.  They sneak out the door, Yuki then hops onto her broomstick, Nobara helping Tiger up onto the broom.  The pair follow the path of screams until they find a stone staircase.  They hear talking in the room at the top, with little footprints and paw prints in the dust.

“You think?”

“M-maybe…”

“Okay then.” Yuki says, hovering up the stairs and as the pair get to the door they hear Tora’s voice.

“Wingardium Leviosa!” Tora exclaims, pointing her ‘Wand’ at the door as Nobara opens it, revealing Yuki hovering in front of the open space.  Kiya looks at Tora, Tora looks at the stick cross eyed, then drops to her butt.

“What?” Yuki asks, not sure what is going on.
__________

Tsuya and Inka listen to the lecture, then Tora running off.  Their dad walks in front of them after that, his arms crossed.  Inka seems to shrink at the scolding look on his face, as Tsuya is as cool and calm as ever.  

“Daddy…Listen, it wa-” Inka starts.

“No excuses.  Next time, you could be expelled.” Okibi says to the pair

“But…”

“No buts.” 

“Fine…what do you want us to do?” 

“I want you two to empty out the school’s pool by hand, unclog it, and clean it.  Should take you two all day.” 

“Right Daddy.” Inka says sweetly, not to get on her father’s bad side.

“I will check in periodically to see how you are doing.” he states, as he turns around to walk away.

The pair go up to get an outfit they can get wet then go back down.  Stopping at the indoor pool, a sign was up saying ‘Pool is down for cleaning’.  The room is made of clear acrylic for the walls and ceiling.  The pair walk in, there are many buckets on the side of it.  Tsuya walks past Inka, tapping her in the back, knocking her in the water.

“TSUYA YOU FUCKING LITTLE!” Inka screams as then she becomes submerged in the water.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 8, 2010)

*Dante*

Perhaps had he not been so hungove he would have picked up on the obvious sarcasm, but he was happy that Kiya was agreeing to give him a chance. She had attitude but he thought that was just fine.

"Slobbering over her chest? Man I wish I could remember that." he grinned putting his arm behind his head and stretching. "Well hope she likes the DragonBleapiece, been waiting forever for that to come out.



Dante gets ready and heads into town, unaware of the bizarre chain of events that will unfold.

*Vergil*

Though his sensei comes in his eyes remain shut.

"A rather meaningless question. Of course I am here to train, why else would I be here? Let's begin, I have little time to waste" He stands up and looks at Heather, not showing any sort of reaction to her attire or her incredible looks. His hand remains steady on Yamato's hilt as his eyes analyse her every move.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Mar 8, 2010)

*Shikiso*

Shikiso looked at his sword, the pitch black blade showing a dim reflection of Shikiso looking back at him. He began to strip out of his pajamas and put on a tight black outfit made out of a strong material that resembled microfibers. It covered his whole body, up to his neck and it had an attached hood in case he needed to cover his head.

As an albino, Shikiso needed to continually shield himself from the sunlight. He has many of these concealing outfits. He grabbed his sword, flipping it about in his hand. "Yesterday I worked on forehand so today I shall practice backhanded." He said softly, holding his sword backhanded. He proceeded out into the halls, slashing the air as he walked.

Nothing to do but train, it seemed...
---------------

*Hinote*

Hinote quivered on the ground, Shinya standing over him, performing one of his torture technique, the same from earlier. Shinya began walking around the room. "It's pathetic. Kagyaku no Jutsu is one of the easiest of these techniques to both use and counter and you can't even counter it!" He said, turning and pointing at Hinote.

"Undoubtedly you know by now how this technique works. That should make this painstakingly easy! Or are you really just that weak? Come on, Hinote! Fight back! Only your opponent should have this much trouble, but you? If I didn't think that you could learn these and fight against these techniques with ease, you wouldn't be in this room, quivering like the pathetic loser that both you and I know that you aren't!" He exclaimed, talking over Hinote's body.

"Damn it.... Shinya. Just stop talking..." Hinote groaned.

"Make... Me." Shinya snapped quickly.

"Fuck you!" Hinote yelled really quickly and airy. His eyes glared into Shinya's. He began to stand up, his pain slowly going away. As he got up, Shinya began to move back groaning. Hinote began to back him against the wall, using the torture jutsu he just faced.

"That's enough!" Shinya yelled, swiping a hand toward Hinote. A spark of electricity shot at Hinote. It sent him flying back until he hit the opposite wall. "Don't do that again." He simply said, opening the door and walking out.

Hinote pulled himself up and began to make his way, out into the halls. His exhaustion was easily visible.
--------------------

*Ibara*

Ibara hummed as she walked through the halls, holding a few empty flower pots. She wore a floral printed light blue sundress. She looked around, heading into the pool room. As she entered the room, she saw Tsuya and... Inka. She blushed and let out a small yelp, throwing the pots into the air. Before they could crash to the ground, vines twisted around them, catching them in midair.

Ibara sighed, setting the pots around the pool room. After they were set, she smiled at the two girls 'cleaning' the pool. "Hi Tsuya. Inka." She said with a smile, turning back to her plants, her dress flowing as she spun. She crouched down at the pot, putting her hands out toward it. Flowers began to sprout, first the stalks then the buds began to flower, spreading the petals in a variety of colors.

Ibara moved to the next pot, looking over at the girls.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 9, 2010)

*Kai
*
Enjoying a moment of relaxation Kai was laying on his side while the students went on with their training. It would be somewhat tricky for those with poor chakra control and low level of chakra, and those who are good with it, well they would find it a good warm up. Kai knew that Guhoo in particular wouldn't have much problems with that, he was a solid student, and had awesome control over his chakra and developed fast. However as he noticed a bird cry the blue haired teacher noticed that a boy named Zeke just went on to fly through the metal structure.

"*Hmmm.*"

It seemed like he didn't quite get the point of the exercise so it seemed like Kai would have to show it to him. With a somewhat annoyed look on his face, the reason was that he had to bother with them more, Kai stood up. Slowly looking at the guy he yelled out.

"*Yo Mihawk! Come over here!*"

He pointed at the spot in front of him, so it seemed like it was discipline that they lacked too. Well that was always easy to learn. He knew it by his own example. As soon as Zeke would get his self in front of the teacher Kai would speak. (_Only IF_)

"*Ok now. Drop down and give me a 100 push ups. Then we talk about training.*"

*Tirawit*

The blond newcomer looked as various students went on to try and master the metal structure, the majority of them failing after their second or third swing. Their athleticism wasn't really up there, but from the pack two students shined, one was Zeke who used a henge like jutsu to turn himself into a bird, and the other was the white haired Guhoo, who after focusing his chakra went on to swing from pipe to pipe, making it look, well almost easy, but even he wasn't able to do it in his first try as came somewhere to the midpoint and had to take a rest, before he attempted to go any further. Tirawit on the other hand was highly athletic but he needed more time to properly focus his chakra before he would take a crack at the structure. He was sitting indian style as he focused slowly drawing out the necessary chakra and sending it to his arms and legs as his hands remained in the tiger seal.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 9, 2010)

*Mion*

Things had started to move within Akatsuki. Mions mentor, Alex Mercer was waiting in one of the forgotten underground halls.

A rat scurried by, which Mion dutifully kicked, splattering it against the wall.

"Ugh, this secrecy is a true pain in the neck." Mion said

"It is what true shinobi have been reduced to. How's school?" The hooded figure asked

"Mmm interesting and frustrating at the same time. We have too many do-gooders there" Mion said shivering at the thought of them

"Sounds like their ideals clash with ours. They could be trouble. We could destroy it before they become problematic." He said

"Hm, give me a bit more time. I think I can sway one or two people in there. What about the higher ups?"

"We have recruited many shinobi, not great ones but then with the higher ups I don't think it will be a problem"

"Hmph, you got that right. 8...what was the classification...S rank? Yes, S rank shinobi. What's the plan?"

"Test the water. Sacrifice some cannonfodder. In order to reform the political system we need to kill some anti shinobi politicians. That should scare the other ones into our favour. However, I need to see the power of Anbu first. The lesser shinobi will be remembered." Mercer prayed at the inevitable deaths

Mion rolled her eyes, "where's Morrigan?"

"Right here, what do you wish of me?" She asked in a high english. She was dressed in robes and held a staff.

"You do realise that there are no dragons or orcs or dwarves.." she stopped and thought back to Ike, "well...sort of.."

"I wouldn't be sure about the dragons either. My ancestors in the west used to fight them on a regular basis." Morrigan said

"How goes the research." Mercer asked

"That's only the third time you've asked me this week. Would you like daily reports, how about hourly or if you would prefer you can stand over me 24/7 like some..."

"That's quite enough, thank you." Mercer said rubbing his face, "I'm sorry I spoke."

"As well you should be. Hmph. Come Mion, you requested genjutsu training and you shall receive it." Morrigan said and then looked at Mercer, "My training isn't for everyone. Away with you."

Alex shook his head and got up, "Don't slip and die or anything.." he said, his hand turning into a claw and then shooting off onto the ceiling, like a grapple. He swung away leaving the girls to it.

"Now, techniques of old would only allow you to cast one particular genjutsu, however my clan came up with a rather delightful way of casting any illusion you fancied, the only prerequisite is a strong will, high intelligence and an active imagination. Thankfully you have all three, so we can begin."

Morrigan began explaining the various methods used in order to master the art of genjutsu, Mion listening attentively


----------



## Kuno (Mar 9, 2010)

*Kiya/Tora…*

“D-did you…see…”  Tora said looking at the stick she was holding.  “K-Kiya…did you…see…”

“Yes…Tora I did…”  Kiya was looking between Yuki and Tora, wondering how the spell actually turned out working.  She didn’t know Yuki well enough to realize that this was in the realm of her bloodline.

“I’m a wizard…”  Tora looked up from her sitting position completely forgetting about how Yuki usually levitates around the grounds.  

“Maybe…”  Kiya nodded moving off her perch and walking toward the others.  “Why don’t we go out to the gardens and try it a bit more.  See what else you can do…”  She walked toward Yuki and poked the handle of the broomstick.  

Slightly confused Yuki watched her.  “It’s a broom…”  She said not understanding what the two were talking about.

“Yeah…okay…”  Tora said standing and shaking slightly.  Her eyes never wavered from the ‘wand’.

“Come on…”  Kiya waved Yuki and Nobara out of the room and grabbed Tora’s arm just before she crashed into the wall.  “At least watch were you are walking…”

“I’m a wizard Kiya…I don’t have to.  I can sense…”  Tora remained cross eyed while holding the stick in front of her.

They walked through the corridors in silence.  Tora still staring, Kiya guiding her, Yuki slightly confused, and Nobara being her quiet self.  They walked into the sunshine and proceeded toward the south gardens.  Seeing a few shinobi standing as if they were ready to do some training or sparring they gave them a wide berth.

On the other side of the circle they stood still slightly confused.  “Okay…what to do…”  Tora looked around.

“Make the statue move…”  Kiya gestured toward the huge rock statue.  It looked slightly human and had crystals sticking out of it in places.  The expression looked angry and it’s hands were raised toward the sky as if it was about to flatten whatever stood in front of it.

“Okay…”  Tora spread her legs and pointed her stick toward the statue.  *“ALAKAZAM!”*  She yelled and flicked her wand toward the sculpture.


*Zeke…*

Leaning against the wall Zeke felt slightly full of himself as he watched the others attempting to get through the maze.  Then the sensei told him to give him 100 push-ups.  Zeke looked at as if he just went crazy.  “Hey…I thought were suppose to do…”  The words trailed off as he pushed away from the wall.  “Oh…damn…”  Zeke looked at his wrist as if there was a watch on it.  “I just remembered I was suppose to meet another sensei about training…”  He paused and bowed toward Kai.  “Thank you sensei…”  Zeke quickly walked out of the room before he could say something.

“100 push-ups?  That guy was nuts…”  Zeke put his hands in his pockets and began to wander.  His mind flitting around a bit until he thought about his sister.  Kiya had been down right sarcastic toward Dante, yet Zeke could have sworn she wavered slightly before walking away.  “Not going to happen…”  He growled deciding he needed to put an end to that situation before it started.  Dante was an okay guy.  For a guy.  Not for somebody to date his sister.

Stopping a kid that was walking in the hall he got the directions for the theater.  Moving quickly he got into one of the school SUV’s and drove toward town.  It didn’t take long before finding the local movie theater.  “That kid gives good directions…”  Zeke said pulling and parking the vehicle.  

Looking around Zeke didn’t see anyone near and the green aura surrounded him for a moment.  Checking the mirror he stepped out and looked around.  “There he is…”  Zeke grumbled adjusting his dress.  Checking the side mirror one last time he smiled as Kiya looked back at him.  “Now I will make this the worst date he ever had.”

Having been with his sister all his life, Zeke could imitate her as well as if it was Kiya herself.  “Dante!”  He called in the feminine voice and waved before hurrying over.  “I made it!”


*Heather…*

When the other boy showed up, Heather gave him a sultry smirk and nodded.  ‘Another for me…’  She thought looking the two men over.  ‘Damn they get better looking every year…’  she stood and began to step forward until Vergil spoke.  A muscle began to twitch in her jaw.  ‘How dare he!’  Heather screamed in her head.  

Being slighted was something that Heather had never been use to.  This man already grated on her nerves.  Her body tensed only slightly then she began to approach the men.  Each saw her approaching them specifically.  A soft smile on her lips and something deep in her eyes.  Walking up to them she stopped only inches before them.

Vergil had pissed her off so she decided that a little game needed to be played on their senses.  Though at the moment the white haired man was her main target.  Her hand ran up their chests and stroked their necks gently until she pressed her self gently against them and let her lips hover over theirs…

The genjutsu was one she used quite often when she was out.  It was the best way for her to approach the man she desired.  Usually at that point it would flicker as if he was having a fantasy about her.  He always approached afterward.  But, this time she continued it.  Letting the fantasy play out in their minds.  It was then a group of girls approached.  Heather eyed them waiting to see if they were joining the class but they walked around them tentatively and moved to the other side of the big garden.  ‘Good…’  She thought before concentrating again on the men.


*Mikael/Lillith/Tank…*

After a few hours Mikael grew bored and decided he wanted an actual target.  Though he didn’t want anyone at the school.  He wasn’t in the mood to deal with Vergil yet again, deciding that the man would only piss him off more, and the last thing he wanted to see was his sister.  *“I wonder…” * He looked back at the huge building and shook his head.  *“I doubt Mion is still here right now…”*  Mikael thought of her outburst and shrugged before heading to the parking lot.

Jumping into his car he peeled out, just in front of the SUV and gave the driver his middle finger.  He didn’t even look for a response before he sped away.  Driving aimlessly for a while, Mikael became bored and saw a park in a slummy side of town.  *“This should do…” * He grumbled pulling over.  Getting out he locked his car before speeding down the street into an alley.  

Apparently he had interrupted a rendezvous between a couple.  The man was huge and the woman very appealing.  Deciding quickly he would kill the man and have his way with the woman.  An afternoon of violence was right up Mikaels alley, sort a speak.  

The pair looked at him questioningly as the woman had been whispering something to the man but had paused when Mikael showed up.  No words were expressed as the shinobi approached.  A grin spread across Mikael’s face a unsheathed his swords slowly.  Trying to intimidate them.  ‘An easy kill…’ He thought to himself.

“What’s going on?”  The big man said looking slightly confused between the woman and Mikael.

“It seems we have company.”  She turned fully toward Mikael and stood in front of the man.  “We don’t have any money and don’t want any trouble.”  She tried to put fear in her voice.  Hoping the guy would leave.

*“I don’t want money.  Just the trouble part…” * Mikael sped forward but thing were going to be as easy as it seemed.  As he neared he jumped into the air, his sword pulled back to cut through the guy.  It whistled through the air but didn’t make any contact.  Instead a fist hit Mikael in the chest and sent him flying against the wall.  The impact took Mikael’s breath away and for a moment he sat stunned after sliding down the brick surface.  Then he grinned once more.  

Climbing to his feet Mikael chuckled. * “At least you have some fight in you…” * 

‘That speed…’  The girl thought then snapped.  A signal between the pair that this man wasn’t normal.  He was the type they had been looking for.  “You have no idea…”  She smirked back and the pair readied for a fight.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 9, 2010)

*Kiya, Tora, Yuki, Nobara, Shale...*

As Tora points at the giant stone statue, the head moves, then the arms throw themselves in the air, then shaking towards the ground with a crackle and parts of rock falling to the ground.

“I knew that the day would come when someone would find the control rod.  And a simpleton even, tch.  Probably stumbled upon the rod by accident I suppose, Typical.” The statue says, standing and staring at Tora, the place where the eyes should be, aglow with a white-blue color.

“Dude, Tora, I think you…”Yuki says, shaking her head, letting the fat cat leap off the broom and standing, the broom in her left hand.  “How did you do that…?”

“_It_ has the control rod.” The statue says simply, getting into the conversation.

“I wasn’t talking to you statue-person!” Yuki exclaims, spinning the broom around in circles in her fingers as she drops in a defensive stance, quite paranoid of the talking statue.   “Meow?” he cat meows obliviously, rubbing on Nobara‘s leg.  The statue shakes it’s head, looking back at Tora.
_________
*Tsuya, Inka, Ibara...*

Inka flails in the water, then realizes she could easily stand as she is just smaller than six feet and the water was only five feet.  "God damn son of a fucking bitch." she growls glaring at Tsuya, then her face flushes as she noticed Ibara in the room, “H-hey.  Um, About last night…” Inka says, as she climbs herself out of the water as Tsuya begins to empty out the pool with the buckets.  With a flick of her fingers Tsuya fills up multiple buckets with a bubble of water, an ability she learned last year.

“This will be easier than I thought.” Inka says, as she leans on the edge, filling up a bucket, her body as tense as they possibly can be.  Then she sets it next to her and gets another.
________
*Rubi-sensei...*

A figure sits on the rooftop of the school, twirling a revolver in her hand as her sword sits on her back.  She shakes her head as she slides down from the peak of the roof, standing straight halfway down, she runs the rest of the way down, leaping off of the edge, grabbing hold of the flag pole and sliding down.  “Training time.” the woman says, before letting out a loud, distinct whistle, students know well as, ‘Training time at the weapon range with Rubi-sensei.’  She lets out a bellow of “Anyone interested in weapon throwing, or aim, Meet me at the Weapon range!” that echoes through the school.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 9, 2010)

*Kinzey Warholic*

Kinzey shuddered as the teacher pressed up against him. He was attracted to her, he knew that now. A little voice in his head protested that she was a shinobi, but he ignored it.

He glanced over at the other two guys and they were just looking ahead, as if they were stuck in dreamland. The woman gently turned his head back and said "Oh no. Don't worry about them. I'm all yours".

"I can help you you achieve your goals" she continued. "As long as you spare me".

_How would she know about that?_ Kinzey wondered. _Of course! This is a genjutsu class. I am such an idiot!_. But how to break the jutsu? He didn't know Kai, so he would have to break her concentration, and soon. It wouldn't be good if she found out his plan.

"I would rather just have sex!" Kinzey improvised.

"Oh, you naughty boy!" she giggled.

Kinzey continued, saying  "Ok, cool. How much will that cost me? I hear prostitutes are expensive". Kinzey knew that would distract her.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 9, 2010)

*Dante*

Dante’s eyes perked up when he saw Kiya. “Ah cool! I got us some tickets already. Pokemon the Movie! I’ve been waiting for this for the longest time. If you don’t like pokemon, this’ll totally get you to love it! Oh by the way, you look great.” He grabbed her hand and pulled her into the cinema, as they were waiting in line to get some snacks, Dante started with

“So tell me about yourself. You from New Konoha?” he asked eyeing up the nachos.

*Vergil*

He remained unmoved as his sensei moved up against him. His eyes were as dead as they always were as they looked into her eyes. She got close and he felt her hand on his chest, he was unmoved, having given up that side of his self a long time ago, channelling the energy into his training. His eyes then darted to the other student , who he noted  had a faraway look on his face, as if he was focussing on something, however there was nothing in front of him.

Vergil, looked back at Heather who seemed to be undressing. “Sensei, what would the point of this genjutsu be? If it is to teach me to use it then I should stop you and tell you that it is not one that I would be willing to use.” He drew his sword and sliced at the image at her, “Do not waste my time with foolish games. Kai.” His hands made the seal and he attempted to dispel the illusion.

*Cereza*

Her investigation had led her to look for a white haired man, around 6ft, athletic build and blue eyes. As luck would have it she found just that man, waiting outside the cinema. 

“Oooh, isn’t that lucky?” she said, “Well I’m sure the director won’t mind me watching a movie.” 

She was about to approach him when a girl ran up to meet him. Cereza looked on with a raised eyebrow. “This girl...isn’t too good with high heels.” She said noting the awkward walk, “hmm, this causes for further investigation.” She said allowing her curiosity to get the better of her. She walked into the cinema and peeked at the tickets protruding out of Dante’s pocket. 

“Pokemon? Ugh, how old is this boy?” She sighed, “Another muscle head then I see. Where ARE all the good men?” She then eyed up Kiya

‘Despite her lack of heel control, she is quite the looker.’ She thought to herself. ‘This may be fun.’

Cereza walked up to the pair and smiled. She gently pushed Dante to the side and leant over to Kiya, showing off her cleavage. “I’m sure you don’t want to see a kids movie. How about we do something a little more... adult”

Dante looked over as he was shoved to the side and started to object, “Hey, this is my date!”

“Wait you fool!” his inner voice shouted, “If you play your cards right you could get two girls at once!” Dante looked at Kiya who didn’t show much sign of distress, in fact just the opposite.

“Ahh...uh...never mind. Carry on.” He said grinning

Cereza smiled, “well it seems, you’re not as thick as I figured you to be.” She turned back to Kiya and put her hand on the top of her chest and leant in close. “If you’ve never been with another woman, I would recommend it. We tend to know things that men couldn’t possibly.”

*General Sten*

“Doctor, is everything in place?” he voice emanated power as he spoke

“Of course. I doubt you will be disappointed with the results. Though how you managed to obtain Specimen 9 and keep it under control is...” the cold voice spoke back to him over the intercom

“A matter for me and me alone. I suggest you activate the jutsu as soon as you can.” The General ordered

“At once.” The intercom went dead and Sten made another call. “Deploy the drones. I want everything recorded.”

“Yes sir.”

Sten sat in his chair looking at an ancient scroll. He breathed in as if waiting for Hell to break loose.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 11, 2010)

*Zeke…*

Giggling slightly Kiya thought for a moment.  “Oh we have lived on the outskirts of New Konoha most of our-“  It was then the strange woman approached.  Immediately, her green eyes plunged to the females cleavage.  A small bead of sweat formed on Kiya’s right temple while her body began to shake slightly.  “I…uh…”  the fear, desire, and indecision flashed in her eyes, turning them a dark emerald color, the pupils dilating.

‘This…I can’t…’  Kiya’s heart began to race as she thought.  Eventually she pulled her gaze away from the woman’s chest and met her eyes before glancing at Dante who was practically drooling then back at the woman.  ‘Must…resist…’  Zeke finally realized how Superman felt when faced with Kryptonite.  His body wanted to respond but became confused because it wasn’t his normal form.  

Closing his eyes he took a deep breath and glanced at Dante when they opened.  “Oh!”  Kiya blushed lightly and rushed to Dante’s side and grabbed his arm.  “I…I’ve never even been with a man…and…being with a woman…”  She turned away and closed her eyes, the small bead of sweat falling down the side of her face, her heart racing faster.  “Are…Are you gong to let her talk to me like that?”  Kiya looked up at Dante hoping the desire was gone and tried to replace the look with pleading and outrage.


*Heather…*

The rigidity of Heather’s body would have been obvious to anyone that passed near.  While the flush of anger and the hardness of her eyes would have told them to steer clear.  “Bastards…”  Heather growled looking at the pair.  “How dare they…”  The genjutsu flashed slightly, the combination of Heather’s rage and Vergil’s Kai dispelling it for only a fraction of a second before another was thrown their way.

The world around them seem to darken to some extent while the ground began to shake.  It started as only a tremor but then it began to get worse.  Stepping back Heather raised her arms and her form changed.  The clothes melted from her and her skin darkened.  Leathery wings sprouted from her back and she raised into the air.  “Fools!”  She screamed her voice taking on a metallic echo.  “I will destroy you!”  Heather spun in midair as her circle came around she sprayed needles of glass at them then flapped her giant wings causing a burst of gale force wind to follow.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 11, 2010)

*Vergil*

His eyes looked up his sensei's form turned from normal to demonic. "How curious, it cannot be a genjutsu as I have already dispelled it." Vergil said, "No matter. It seems I have enraged you somewhat and you let your emotions get the best of you. If you would rather it be Ninjutsu training," his stance changed and the veins on the side of his eyes became more prominent as his Byakugan activated, "I certainly have no issue with that."

He spun. The shards of glass came at him faster with the gust of wind and he had little choice but to start his spin. A tremendous kaiten followed, however to his surprise, he found himself embedded with glass, pain following where the glass had penetrated his skin and an instinctual alarm as he saw blood dripping from the lacerations.

"Impossible!" he said as he looked at his body, still unaware that he was in the clutches of heather's genjutsu. He gritted his teeth and got up, "Very well, you force my hand."

After 4 handseals, the grass started to frost and then suddenly several ice spikes shot up from the ground, around the demonic woman.

*Dante*

If there was one way to snap Dante out of a lustful thought, it was another lustful thought. Kiya's breasts were pressed up against his arm and he suddenly had renewed strength

"Listen lady, if the girl says she ain't comfortable with it then....wait...you've never been with a guy? Seriously? But, you're so hot!!" Dante said getting distracted

"Well why not kill two birds with one stone." Cereza said moving quickly to Kiya's side and slowly running her finger up the side of her leg. "You seem like a nice boy, maybe I'll give you a treat if you're good. If not then one of you may get a spanking." She said and then spun away

"Uh...uh..." Dante looked at Kiya, then at Cereza. He could feel Kiya's heart racing and her face going red. He probably would have taken a firmer stance if he was sure that Kiya was disgusted by the thought, however the Hyuuga ability was excellent at reading body language and eye movement and everything in Kiya's eyes said that she wanted this woman.

"Come on! Chop chop! We're gonna miss the movie!" Cereza said and pulled the pair of them into the cinema, with tremendous strength, were either of them thinking clearly they may have noticed it but as it was they were far too enamoured by the mysterious dark haired woman.

Inside the hall Kiya sat in the middle of Cereza and Dante. Cereza running her hand up her leg and Dante with an arm around Kiya's shoulder. It would be a long afternoon..


*Elsewhere*

*April O'Neil*

The original story was of the plight of an old man getting evicted from his house due to an odd loophole in the council laws. It wasn't headline news, it seems the new editor didn't like her too much. Suddenly there was a huge explosion and hundreds or car alarms went off with several windows shattering. A horrific noise like an entire zoo screaming in rage could be heard throughout the city

"You have got to be kidding me...." she said as she saw what was infront of her. Her mouth couldn't keep shut, though the state of her mouth was the least of her problems. Stood before her was a giant toad. There was no other way to describe it. 

"You better make sure the lens cap is off Micheal, this is the biggest news story of the century."

"Don't worry April, this is gonna win you a pulitzer" he said, "We're on in 3, 2..." he made the signal that they were on air

"Good afternoon, this is April O'Neil reporting Live from Konoha Square where something unfathomable has occured. As ridiculous as it may seem a 10 story giant toad is sitting in the siddle of the square. This is something like out of Godzilla. He appears to be dressed in some sort of garment and ....is smoking a pipe. He also seems to have a large sword on his waist. I can only speculate where this has come from, or what it's intentions are or even if this is some sort of elaborate marketing ploy. One thing is for certain it has panicked a good few people as the citizens of Konoha flee from the square, some abandoning their cars. Police are at a loss as to..."

*"WHO THE HELL SUMMONED ME HERE?! I DON'T HAVE A CONTRACT WITH ANYONE!"* a huge voice boomed. The Toad looked around below him with a sneer and blew smoke at the cars below. *"Times have changed it seems"*

"My...my god it just spoke! this reporter can hardly believe it!" April said wide eyed. She had always been foolhardy and fearless. This time was no different. Everyone was terrified and was running. Hell, even she was but she needed to know more.

" Ugh this is either going to be in the blooper reel or be the best thing I ever done. I can't believe I'm about to talk to a toad, it's as bizarre as ninja turtles..." she said to herself. "Excuse me...um.. Mr....Toad! What are you doing in New Konoha? What are your intentions?"

*"New Konoha?!"* he looks around at the building taller than he was, the bright lights and the constant noise. *"I preferred the old Konoha...ugh...what...what's going on..is this a genjutsu? No...a poison...mind...argh..."* The toads eyes turned red nd then back to normal. *"I can fight it...but only just....others won't be able to....farewell..."*

Then with a huge puff of smoke the giant toad disappeared, leaving chaos and panic in its wake. April looked up and saw hundreds of equally strange beasts destroying everything, their eyes red, foam coming from the mouth, clearly rabid. "I...I don't think the police can deal with this..." April said into the camera.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 11, 2010)

*Kai*

A few hours after the training Kai walked around the school relaxed, somewhat hungry, and maybe a bit eager for a drink... Well as he imagined what he could go and get for himself he noticed the TV... man it looked like a bunch of summons were on a rampage... Damn it...

"*I need to get out of here...*"

With inhuman speed he ran into Kanko's office, speaking really fast as he knew that he only had a few seconds before he could get himself out of this mess.

"*I just remembered that I still had some people to kill and some money to spend in New Suna. So I'm off and I'll cya soon, ok?*"

Just as he was about to run of and leave this to their "capable" students the Shinryu received a smack on the head, a comical, wake up type, one. And a lecture from Kanko how he needed to help in this situation and stuff.

- A few minutes later -

Kai exited the room of the principal looking depressed that he couldn't get out of this one, and through the hallway one could see Guhoo running at an inhuman pace, no doubt he had the same idea as Kai had only minutes ago.

"*Clothesline from Hell!!!*"

Kai rammed his forearm into the throat of Guhoo sending the young student into the ground, only to croutch next to him and smile.

"*You're too late. They already know about it...*"

Both of them had a dark gloomy atmosphere around them as neither would be able to get out of it... Damn it... Stupid summons and their frenzy attacks. Couldn't they have waited a few more hours when it was nap time, or when Kai went to New Suna for some gambling, or New Kumo for some hiking or training.... Damn them....


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 11, 2010)

*Kinzey Warholic*

As the teacher turned into a demon, Kinzey was rapidly repeating to him self " it's genjutsu it's genjutsu it's genjutsu FUCK!!!" He dodged out of the way as the glass came down, though he was still hit.

He ran around the area, dodging glass and ignoring the demon, saying "Likely using genjutsu and just throwing the glass at me. In that case I wont be able to see her, so I'll just have to attack blindly". He took most of the nails out of his pocket, leaving only two or three, and used Torpedo Needle jutsu to shoot them randomly around the field. Where they landed he picked them up and began again.

A few minutes later he hadn't found the teacher and he was losing chackra fast. He suddenly had an idea. He dug a little sand out of a pouch on his belt and used The Third Eye jutsu. After a few seconds his eye spotted her, and he ran at her. When he was five feet away he yelled "Gotcha" and leapt at her, trying to knock her down.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 11, 2010)

*Kiya/Tora…*

The ferocity of the fight going on only several feet away was lost on the girls as they stared up at the talking statue.  The dumbfounded look on Tora’s face continued.  She just kept glancing between the wand in her hand and the talking statue.  “I…can’t…believe…”

“You did it…”  Kiya stood flabbergasted at the sight in front of her.  The monstrosity, she had been thinking it was beautiful, stood close to seven feet and it looked at them with distain.  “I’m sorry.  She didn’t mean…”

“I have no…idea…”  Tora said turning wide eyes toward Yuki then she jumped in the air happily.  “I’m a wizard!  I am an honest to god wizard!!”  

“I thought…maybe it was coincidence…”  Kiya said looking at Yuki then back to the giant rock.

“Nope!  It’s because I am a wizard!  Do I control you?  Do you have to do what I say?  Or can we be friends?  Do I have to turn you back?  What other things can I do?!”  Tora began to run at the mouth as she quickly walked around the statue.  “What’s your name?  Or what should I call you?  OH!  Can I name it?”  Tora peeked around the creatures side at Kiya then began to climb it.

“Tora.  I don’t think that is such a good idea…”  Kiya cringed.

“How about Pepples?  Or maybe Stony?  Kiya I have a pet rock!”  Tora exclaimed reaching the top and looking over the statues head.  She hung upside down her face inches from the face of the statue, while her legs were slung over it’s shoulder.

“This can’t turn out good…”  Kiya shuddered as she watched Tora and hoped she would be able to heal her somehow.


*Heather/Kinzey…*

“I won’t go down that easily…”  Heather grumbled easily side stepping the boy.  She placed a hand on the back of his neck and shoved him toward the ground.  She was quite satisfied with the way the white haired man was dealing with the genjutsu.  “The fool…”  Heather chuckled then glared down at the other boy.  ‘How did he figure it out.  And, why hasn’t he released it?’  She thought for a moment her eyes narrowing.  

“I am slightly impressed though…”  Heather smirked as he began to get to his feet.  “He really showed ingenuity.”  She once again disappeared out of his reach and waited to see how he would try and spot her again.


*Heather/Vergil…*

A shriek escaped Heather as the ice shot up toward her.  She spun using her wings to deflect most of it but it tore through her wings.  The real Heather flinched slightly as she tried to keep control of the genjutsu between the two of them it was becoming difficult.  “You are no match for me boy!”  The demonic Heather screamed down at Vergil.  She dove toward him her finger nails now long and sharpened like talons.  Rushing forward at high speed she again spit needles of glass while she followed up with her talons.  


*Kanko/Heather/Vergil/Kinzey/The girls…*

“Damn him…”  Kanko growled after chasing down Kai.  He leaned his hip up against his desk as he ran his hands through his hair.  “And, they wonder why I have a bit of grey showing…”

“It doesn’t look bad.”  Rabbit adds crawling forward on his desk.

“It makes you look wise.”  Seigrimour said walking to the doorway.

“Oh stop it you two.”  Kanko gave a tight smile as the news played in front of him.  “I don’t want any of you leaving the school grounds.  I don’t know why, it looks like some of the summons are going-”

“How do you know that is what it is?”  Rabbit asked turning toward the T.V.

“Look.  Here…”  Kanko walked forward and tapped the screen as it began to flash through the creatures.  “Some are not from this world.  And, I recognize that one specifically.”  it showed a dog like creature who’s mouth opened strangly.  “That is Doshi’s summons.  He gave them to Kiya.”

“Then we are in trouble.”  Seigrimour added flatly.

“Yes we are in a lot of trouble.”  Kanko straightened then looked at Rabbit.  “Find Mio and make sure she is aware of the situation.”  Then he turned to Seigrimour.  “Make sure the older more experienced students are ready to fight and make sure the younger trainees are put into the protected areas.”

“Yes Sir.”

“Are you sure I have to do that?  I mean, why does he get the easy job?”  Rabbit cringed.

“Now!”

“Yes sir!”  Rabbit jumped and ran out of the room.

Following them closely, Kanko walked out the front door and spotted some people off in the south garden’s.  He recognized Heather immediately and he knew he needed her out there.  “Heather-san!”  Kanko called jogging forward.  “Heather-san…”  He took in the pair of boys and Heather’s angry face.  “You know what?  I don’t even want to know…”  Kanko shook his head.

“Kanko-sama.”  Heather said sternly then turned back to the pair.  “What can I do for you?”

“This is rather important.”  Kanko looked over and saw it was Vergil and one of the newer kids, Kinzey.  “Release them.  We need all the help we can get.” He saw the group of girls not to far away.  “You!  Kiya!  Tora!  Yuki!  Nobara!”  He called to get their attention.  

Kiya looked over her eyes still wide.

“Fine.”  Heather rolled her eyes and snapped her fingers immediately releasing the genjutsu.  “What is so important that you are interrupting my class?”

A tick began in Kanko’s jaw but he remained calm.  He knew Heather was talented so he let the remark go.  “It seems that we have a bit of an issue in town again.  Giant animals are attacking and destroying the city.”

“Now this could be fun.”  Heather smirked while the girls remained quiet.

“Yeah.  Just keep in mind they aren’t your normal giant animals.”  Kanko looked over them and nodded before turning away.  “I must alert the other teachers.”  He then went looking for more.

*Zeke…*

While the movie played Zeke just looked straight forward.  He had absolutely no idea what movie was playing, he hadn’t paid attention to anything beyond the hand caressing his leg.  ‘Why me?!’  He cried out in his mind then took a deep breath.  He felt as if he had been running a marathon from the way his heart has been racing and the beads of sweat rolling down his temples.  

Time seemed to stand still as the torment was unleashed.  ‘Something has to give…’  Zeke groaned on the inside.  And, then it did.  The nerves had being worked up for so long combined with the greasy burger he grabbed on the way to meet Dante seemed to be his undoing, his stomach cramped.  Then a huge, long, loud fart escaped him.  “Oh!  Excuse me!  I’m so sorry!”  Kiya said wide eyed glancing between the two on either side with a faint blush.  “It just escaped me!”  She began to wave her hand in front of her face to fan away the smell.  “Oh my…”  She began to shift a little pulling the edge of her dress down.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 12, 2010)

*Kon Asakura*

Kon walked through the hallways with his head phones and a cigarette in his mouth, the usual. He yawned without covering his mouth, still tired over the night at the club. "Theres been a lot of trouble around here recently,"The boy scratched his head as he walked through the halls with one hand in his pocket.

Kon walks out of the doors of the school blowing smoke out into the air. His lazy eyes catches a butterfly fly across his face, getting his attention. When he turns towards the direction it was flying to, he notices a young girl crying in front of a dead dog.

"Hey, whats the problem?" Kon asks as he pulls down his headphones to hear her explanation. The girl turned to face him as she whipped her tears off. "Those guys over,......they used the new jutsus they learned on my puppy.." she pointed out to the three boys that were walking towards the gates.

"Ah I see. What was your dogs name?" Kon asked as he looked over towards the three. "...Spade," she spoke with sad eyes as she looked down at her pet. "Spade,....thats a nice name. Hey, Spade! You itchin' to get some revenge?" he asked as he looked down at the dog's corpse. 

Soon the Dog's ghost arose from its corpse and walked towards Kon. The girl looked in confusion as she heard Kon's words since she couldn't see the ghost herself. "Please, wait right here I'll be right back," he waved off with a small smile as Spade's ghost followed him.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 12, 2010)

Dante/Cereza

If there was any chance of Dante being romantic it was swept away by a wind jutsu from the ass from Kiya. Dante looked at Kiya for a second and then went into an uncontrollable fit of laughter.

"Oh my god....hahahaha....that's probably the loudest fart....ah shit I'm dying....hahahaha..." Dante was holding his stomach and slid off the chair. The fact that the entirity of the cinema audience turned around to look at Kiya, because of the pindrop silence that preceded the giant expulsion of ass gas, made it even funnier. Add to that Cereza's horrified reaction that had her hand shoot off Kiyas leg as if it were burnt.

"Oh! Goodness me, that is QUITE disgusting." Cereza said sternly looking at Kiya. Her look went from disgust to suspicion. She stared at her breasts, not out of lust but rather inspecting them. Something wasn't right. The awkwardness in the heels, the lack of proper etiquette whilst in a dress, the obvious lust after Cereza and the horrendous display of gas just now.

She knew Dante was a shinobi, the Hyuuga eyes were unmistakable, so it was not unthinkable for him to be going out with a shinobi woman. Or a shinobi man that knew henge. Cereza took hold of Kiyas hair and smelt it. She was smelling for a feminine shampoo, it was afterall unthinkable that a girl as attractive as Kiya, who had obviously good dress sense, in particular the gorgeous handbag, would NOT use a girly shampoo.

She smelt it and detected an oddly masculine shampoo, as well as a lack of perfume. "Oh...I see, how fun." Cereza said catching on, Dante oblivious to it as he was now on the ground, tears falling from his eyes begging himself to stop laughing.

"I see what you're up to and I'm not going to make this easy for you." Her hand now was back on ,what she now knew was a fake, Kiyas leg and running up higher and higher up his skirt, Cerezas hot breath on his neck. "We could have so much fun..." and then started to list off the number of things she would do to him.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 12, 2010)

*Kinzey Warholic*

As Kinzey stood, the gunjutsu was released and he saw Kanko-sama speaking to the teacher. Along with the news that giant animals were attacking the city, he learned that the buxom beauty's name was Heather. He was glad Kanko-sama had left, as Kinzey didn't want him to hear this.

Taping her on the shoulder, he said in what he hoped was a charming voice, "That was fun. I'd like to do it again some time. I must say, it was a pleasant suprise meeting you. I expected all the teachers would be annoying old bitches like Mio-san. Its nice to see there are a few beauties among the beasts". Smiling, he gently took her hand and kissed it, as he believed a gentleman was supposed to do. _You are soooooo smooth _ a sarcastic voice said in his head.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 13, 2010)

*Kai*

Kai walked the streets of New Konoha, a nice small streets with some cafe's that didn't seem to be affected by the recent summon attacks. What a jackpot, he would just chill here, he had nothing against the summons. He liked the animal summon.

"*Hmmm*"

Spotting a nice looking... cafe the Shinryu's eyes sparkled as he slowly walked towards it. Wearing simple dark blue jeans and a skin tight white t-shirt, he took a seat on an empty table. A smile on his face as across his table sat a blond woman, alone and she looked good. As their eyes met once Kai moved his crystal blue hair to the side, as smiled at the young woman, who returned the smile. Inside of himself the Shinryu felt like a wolf, which was weird because he had a wolf summon.... In any case he stood up and went over to her table.

"*Hey there. Mind if I join...*"

**BOOOM**

And just like that a giant crashing sound could be heard, and screams followed, many at that as two giant bears went rampant in the small secluded street. The blond girl that Kai was about to meet joined the mass of people that started running away, leaving the almost-wolf on his knees in tears.

"*Nooo don't leave. They won't hurt us....*"

Damn them, he didn't like them. Today he didn't like summons, what came into them to scare of a potential date of his, this meant revenge. And he would make it a physical one too.

"*You guys picked the wrong day... Time to take a nap...*"

Kai said, as an evil almost sadistic smile spread across his face, his eyes turning from a nice olive color into a murderous yellow. His look was sharp now, as he just steamed off killing intent.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 14, 2010)

*Vergil*

"Interesting.." The shards of glass still embedded in him were hurting but, considering the amount of blood loss he should be feeling weaker. 'The results of my training perhaps? Unlikely, I have yet to begin my blood loss training.' He thought.

The demonic sensei screamed and Vergil calmed his mind, suppressing the primal fear that was washing over him. "I shall not succumb to this ridiculous emotion." He said and analysed the situation with his cold logic. The training was specifically for genjutsu and whilst making one illusion follow another seamlessly was beyond his own capabilities, it was reasonable to assume that they were not beyond Heathers. Add to that the frightening image and the multifaceted array of jutsu that would be required to do what Heather was doing, it made sense that it was a genjutsu.

As the glass hurtled towards him, he put his hands together and attempted to dispel the illusion.

"Kai!" The glass embedded once again in his flesh, going deeper this time. "Kai!" He said once more trying to get himself out of it but to no avail. He was too deep in the illusion and the opponents chakra had well and truly invaded his own. Pain overwhelmed him as he fell to one knee looking at the injuries, he knew were fake but his body refused to acknowledge as false. He felt like he was dying.

His other option was to injure himself to rid himself of the illusion, but that would mean she had won and would completely negate the purpose of the training. He sheathed his sword and fell.

"I...still need more training..." he said, incapacitated by his injuries. "Truly remarkable genjutsu strength." He said admiring Heathers ability but nothing more.

Then suddenly the illusion was gone and he heard Kankos gentle yet stern voice and saw Kinzey kissing Heather's hand. "I'm sure that is not approopriate or wise." he said

"Excellent, I now hunger for an opponent I can inflict damage on" Vergil said getting up. The genjutsu had indeed taken a toll on him but he turned and headed to the garage where his black Superbike was. He donned the helmet and started the bike, revving the engine then speeding out of the school without so much of a second glance.

*Ike*

"Perfect. You're perfect!" Ike was surrounded by strangers. He was trying to get to the park but was now in a room full of people with funny clothes on. There was a sign saying Poke-fest. He wondered if he was going to get poked. He didn't like that idea too much.

"There!" a woman whho was dressed like a blue turtle came over and put yellow ears on him. "You are the cutest pikachu ever!" Ike looked in the mirror and saw he was in a yellow jumpsuit, with a black nose and...

"Hey I know him! Pika!!" Ike said suddenly remembering.

"That's right and whilst you are in the costume you have to talk like him or else bad things will happen to you."

Ike slapped his mouth shut and nodded. "Pika-pi!" he said

"Right! Onwards to the cinema to watch Pokemon the movie!" the girl said, followed by a cheer.

*Mion*

The ceiling of their underground hideout shook. Both Mion and Morrigan looked up

"Well that sounded...unpleasant" Morrigan said "It cannot be good."

Mion sighed, "Come on, let's look. I'm sure it's only a bus crashing into something." As they walked up the stairs they saw some white smoke filtering down. Morrigan smelt it. 

"This, this is the smoke from when summons are cast. There may be a shinobi in our midst."

Mion heard a horrible squeaking noise. "That had better not be what I think it is." Both girls held their breath as they waited for something to appear at the top of the stairs. They were not disappointed.

About a hundred huge rats came charging at them, eyes red, foaming at the mouth, their teeth ready to sink into their flesh.

"Mion, do you know any fire jutsu?"

"Afraid not, I assume you do? Ugh Why did you have to send Mercer away? He could have dealt with this."

"Do not blame me! I must keep my secrets close, if you wish me to teach you then please still your tongue and deal with it. Ah, this is most...disagreeable." she said crushing the head of a rat with her staff. The creature disappeared in a cloud of smoke. Morrigan raised her staff, thrust it out infront of her, turning it into a flamethrower as a steady stream of fire blew out of it, setting the rodents on fire and having several dozen poof out of existance. 

Mion put her hand on the ground and sent her fingers through the concrete floor, sending 10 spikes to come up from the ground and slaughter the little buggers. "Ugh, I'm going to need a manicure after this!" Mion shivered at the impaled rats on the tips of her spiked fingers. 

The rats bacame enraged and sped at both the girls, jumping on their backs and shoulders.

Both of them screamed, Morrigan slammed her staff down a created a huge fireblast, setting everything, including herself and Mion on Fire. Morrigan then used her second element of water to put themselves out.

All the rats had disappeared but both girls were singed and drenched.

"My...my apologies." Morrigan said panting

"No, it's fine. I would have done the same if I had the power."

Morrigan looked upstairs after the ceiling shook once more. "I cannot think of a worse idea than to go upstairs but alas my curiosity seems to have got the best of me."

"I swear if it's a giant rat, I'm leaving. Don't think I won't!" Mion said getting up and looking down at her white blouse which was now seethrough. "Wonderful. Hopefully I can steal some clothes in the confusion." she said as the pair headed upstairs


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Mar 16, 2010)

*Shikiso and Hinote*

The albino shinobi was making his way down the halls of the school when he spotted somebody who was swaying as they walked, threatening to fall over. Shikiso watched him for a few seconds.

_"There's something not right. I should not have been able to get Shinya caught in that jutsu. What happened there? Did he let his guard down for a second? Am I actually skilled enough to get him? It's gotta be one of those two."_ Hinote thought. His knees felt weak. Exhaustion was getting the best of him. His sways got more dramatic and he finally fell forward.

"Uh oh..." Shikiso said silently and rushed forward at an insane speed. He caught Hinote with one arm, the exhausted shinobi slumping over his shoulder. "You okay?" He asked. No response. He had passed out. With a sigh, Shikiso began for the clinic to give Hinote a place to rest.

------------

*Ibara*

"Hmm? Last... night?" Ibara asked. She began to feign a seductive attitude. "Which part? The club or... my bed?" She said in her falsely seductive voice. She gave a wink and her mouth began to quiver as she resisted the urge to smile.

She couldn't hold it back. She busted out laughing. "I'm sorry. I can't try to be seductive." She said, moving to a different plant. "So, what about last night?" She asked, a plant sprouting in the pot in front of her?


----------



## Kuno (Mar 16, 2010)

*Zeke…*

At first, Zeke just grinned knowing he would never get the blame for what just happened, though unfortunately if they ever saw Kiya and brought it up she would know right away what would have happened.  ‘And, I would be dead…‘ He thought to himself and sunk down in the chair just a bit and placed a hand over his face to break the view in the darkness.

Then, the words began to spill out of Cereza’s mouth causing Kiya to whimper and tremble.  ‘What would it hurt?’  He thought as his eyes rolled, the fantasy going so far in his head that he no longer even heard Dante laughing.  ‘Just one afternoon…a couple of hours…’  Then he became horrified.  ‘Would the transformation stay if I was…if I…’  He cringed at the thought of what would happen.  ‘Oh dear god!  What if she let him join too?!’ 

Glaring at Dante, Kiya crossed her legs making sure to kick him rather hard in the head in the process.  “Oh!  I’m sorry did I hurt you?”  Bright green eyes looked down at Dante with concern though on the inside there was a smirk a mile wide.  “I doubt a little bump like that could hurt a man like you.  Could it?”  She bent closer, using it as an excuse to disentangle herself from the other woman.  “Maybe you need to go lie down?”  She ran a hand through his hair.  Kiya pinched a bit of hair yanking out a few strands.  “Sorry.  My hand got stuck in a snarl.  Are you sure you are okay?  You don‘t need to leave?”  Zeke did his best to make sure there was concern and sympathy in his eyes.  Not the frustration and desire.


*Heather…*

“Yeah Kanko-sama.  We will get right out there…”  Heather called before mumbling.  “On a cold day in hell…”  Then one of the students approached.  Not necessarily the one she wanted to get the flattery from but it at least seemed like a bit of an apology for the prostitute remark.  Something that still needs punishment for.  Which would be doled out at another time.

Unfortunately he mentioned Mio.  A noticeable tick developed in her jaw.  “Mio-sama is a wonderful teacher.  Who do you think I learned my particular techniques from?”  Mio pulled her hand back and added in her mind  ‘Even if she is an ungodly bitch.’  Though she continued to smile.  She then took her hand and ran it across his cheek gently.  “I do thank you for the compliment though…”  Heather then moved to pat his cheek though it came across a bit hard.  “Though it does seem as you have me at a disadvantage.  You know my name, but I fear I don’t know yours…”  She gave her attention mostly to Kinzey though her eyes flickered toward Vergil a few times before he left.  ‘Something about that man really grates on my nerves…’ She thought about the white haired guy before turning back to the blonde.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 16, 2010)

*Kinzey Warholic*

As Kinzey listened to Heather speak, he could tell he had made a few errors. "Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't mean that she wasn't a good teacher, it's just that she seemed a bit strict". He flinched a bit as she patted his cheek, though he didn't think she had noticed. "My name is Kinzey Warholic, but you can call me...Kinzey" Laughing, he added "Unfortunetly there isn't a shorter version of that that I can give you. Oh, and I'm sorry for calling you a...well, you know. I thought it would break your concentration, but it seems you're too smart for me". And it was true, he did regret it. Kinzey hoped he hadn't left a bad impression of himself.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 18, 2010)

*Dante*

As Dante carried on with his fits of laughter, replaying the fart scene in his head over and over, he felt a sharp pain on the side of his head and then that horrible sensation of having some of his hair pulled out.

"Ow and ow! Yeah I'm alright, nothing life threatening." Dante smiled, he said rubbing his head. He looked into Kiyas eyes "Did I ever tell you..."

Dante the let out a huge fart and then threw himself back again with another fit of laughter. "Bask in the ambience! I totally win that!" He said.

"Hey where did that leather lady go? Not that I'm complaining, now I can watch pokemon! Man, I missed the first bit! Gonna have to watch it again...."

Dante watched the image on the screen as a giant turtle with cannons on its shell said "Blastoise!"

Just as it stomped on the ground the entire cinema shook, causing a collective gasp. There was a loud crash and Dante sat, mouth open, as a giant turtle ripped through the screen. It was, for all intents and purposes, Blastoise. Dante stood up and pointed.

"Ahhh! That's like the best pr stunt ever. Kiya! Take a picture!" He tossed Kiya his camera and sprinted over to the giant turtle. He of course didn't notice the red eyes or the obvious look to kill. As he sprinted, its giant cannons took aim at Dante and fired off two incredibly huge jets of water.

Dante flew backwards and straight through the wall of the cinema and into the popcorn machine.

"Did...did I just get water cannoned?" He said weakly, getting up. He heard a low vicious growl all around him, as he way on the floor with popcorn all over him.

He looked around and saw several large dogs. They didn't look like any dogs he'd ever seen before. One of them roared, not barked, but roared at him. Its mouth split open from all sides as Dante got a nice whiff of the pungent breath.

"You guys....ruined my date! And made me miss the movie! And messed up my jacket! I'm gonna kick some animal ass now." Dante flipped up as one of the dogs leaped at him. "Hah! Too easy!"

He straight up open palmed the mutt as it flew at him. He didn't need to see the chakra points as this was a wind attack, sending the dog flying back into the wall and then poofing in a cloud of white smoke.

"Summons eh? I've seen mom do them. Hope Kiya can deal with that blastoise..." he said looking at the several angry looking dogs.

Then, one spat at him, with a glob of green goo. Dante jumped back, to see the goo burning a hole into the floor. "Man, that would not do my complexion too much good." He said and made a seal at his face. "Byakugan. Heh, looks like you mutts have a fair bit of chakra in you. Fine by me. Let's rock!"

Just when it looked like they were about to attack, two roars came from outside and the other skags backed away.

"This can't be good." Dante looked at the entrance of the cinema and saw two huge dogs. "Well you look like a couple of badasses. One Fire, one...green icky crap" Dante said assuming his Hyuuga stance. "Ugh, my dry cleaning bill is gonna be astronomical."

*Vergil*

He sped through the city, noting the amount of strange creatures that were roaming around. Naturally he wanted to test his skill on the largest, though none of the boss summons appeared to be out. He weaved in and out of a group of monkeys, the metal of his sword flashing in the sunlight for brief seconds, before returning to its sheath.

Vergil skidded to a halt, turning 90 degrees to see if he was successful in his assault. The monkeys looked angrily at him and looked like they were about to move.

"Hmph." Vergil said and spun his bike around. As he did so the entire group of monkeys disappeared in a cloud of smoke. "Hardly worth my time."

Just then the ground shook and from under the ground, came a rock fist the size of his leg. Vergil jumped off the bike as another one came up and crushed his bike, an explosion following. From beneath the ground came a gorilla made of rock. It beat its chest angrily and tore up a portion of the road and threw it at Vergil. The velocity was such, that he had to evade as opposed to slicing it in two as he would have preferred.

"It seems that you will be a worthy opponent." Vergil said

The gorilla said nothing, though it was capable of speech, something was hindering its ability to speak and reason, reducing it to an unthinking beast. It charged at Vergil, attempting to grab him. Vergil's byakugan flared and his brows furrowed at the sight of the rock armor protecting the chakra points. 

"This may be fun." he said, sidestepping the attack, spinning 90 degrees and coming down hard on the side of the gorrilas arm. He had managed to expose some of the beasts flesh, but not nearly enough. Vergil prepared himself for a long fight.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 18, 2010)

*The girls...*

“I am Shale, not any other name.” Shale says, if you can visually see a rock tense, it did as Tora climbed onto it’s back.  "I am not your pet rock.  I am a Golem.  Just let me crush a few things it can't possibly miss." The statue says, making Tora yelp, Yuki charges the statue, hitting it in the stomach area with the end of her broomstick.  Shale simply stares down at Yuki as then Kanko yells. “As it seems I have two choices, go with it, or go elsewhere?” The golem says.

Nobara is shying behind Kiya while the Statue spoke and Kanko talked to them, the girls nod and head toward the city.
_________
*Tsuya, Inka, Ibara...*

Inka blushes vigorously at the start of Ibara‘s comments, “Uh-um…Y’know, just all of it.  I hope you understand.” Inka starts, not knowing what to say, before the twin‘s dad sprints in.

“So much for the badass.” Tsuya says to Inka simply.

“There’s been a change of plans, summon animals are destroying new Konoha.” Okibi says, waving his hand in a way like ‘come on’, “You can bring you friend too, if she wants to come in the Van.” he says, on his way to start the Van.

“Right Daddy!” Inka yells at him, then looks to Ibara, “Before you ask, Dad got his hands on an Armored Van that he uses in emergencies, such as it is with giant animals running about.  He just gets a little too excited when he gets a chance to drive it.” she says, drying herself quickly, tossing on her tennis shoes and walks out with Tsuya, but waits to see if Ibara was coming.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 18, 2010)

*Zeke…*

Fighting the gagging sensation Zeke glanced over to where the lady had been.  “I think you scared her away!”  Kiya said to Dante as she waved her hand in front of her face trying to clear out the smell.  “Dang what did you eat Dante?”  Again a gag was suppressed.  ‘Damn you for scaring her off!’  He thought to himself while Kiya glared down at the white haired shinobi.  

It was shortly afterward that the theater trembled and the screen was ripped up.  “What the hell?!”  Kiya jumped to her feet and looked at the blastoise before catching the camera instinctually.  “Take a picture?”  Zeke said looking between the camera, the creature, and Dante.  He shrugged then held up the camera snapping the picture just as the water canon started spraying Dante backward.  “A damn good picture…”  Kiya laughed then looked at the turtle and her laughter faded.  “Okay.  You messed with the wrong date.  I hadn’t ruined it enough yet!”  Kiya screamed after Dante disappeared.

“Okay…what beats a blastoise…”  Kiya looked toward the ceiling and thought for a moment then dove out of the way when the water was blasted at her.  “You will get it for ruining my dress!”  Kiya yelled then face palmed.  “I already sound too much like her…”  A sigh escaped then she grinned.  “Venusaur I choose you!”  With the those words he changed into the huge pokemon and glared toward the turtle.

“Blastoise!”  It yelled stomping it’s feet like a sumo wrestler.  Translated into “I’m going to kick your ass bitch!”

“Venusaur!”  Zeke yelled in return.  Translated into “I would like to see you try bastard!”

“Blast!”  Translated into “It’s on!”

“Venu Venusaur!”  Translated into “Vine whip you fucker!” The vines sprouted from the venusaurs back and began beating the blastoise until it disappeared into a puff a smoke.  ‘Summons?’  Zeke thought changing back into himself and running toward the exit Dante had created.  He skidded to a halt just in front of the hole and paused looking down.  “That wouldn’t be good….”  Zeke changed back into Kiya and stepped through the door. 

“Skags?  Kiya’s summons…”  Kiya shook her head.  “My summons!”  She looked around wide eyed as Dante challenged them.


*Heather…*

Sizing up the guy in front of her, Heather nodded slowly and looked around.  “Between you and me…”  She chuckled and winked.  “Mio-senpei is a bitch.”  Heather shook her head.  “No hard feelings for the moment.  I just don’t recommend doing that again.  Not if you want to keep your mind intact.”  Heather shrugged then turned around.  She tossed her hair over her shoulder and looked back at him.  “Well Kinzey.  It seems you have been summoned by the all mighty god of our little school.  Will you answer his call?”  She smiled at him before she began to walk away.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 18, 2010)

*Kinzey Warholic - New Konoha*

Kinzey felt a twinge of annoyance that Kanko's orders had stopped him from getting to know Heather better. He ran off into the city to find an enemy.

20 minutes latter Kinzey found himself at the heart of the concrete jungle (or at least one of the major arteries). A mob of people ran past him screaming: "Run for your lives!", "They will kill us!".

Then one man ran up to Kinzey grabbed his shoulders, and yelled "The fish! T-the demon fish!"

After he ran off, Kinzey muttered "The hell is going on here?". He sprinted to where they'd come from, turned a corner, and saw a-

Magicarp.

A Magicarp lying in the middle of the street, flopping around.

Kinzey walked up to it, examining it. It was about two feet in diameter, gasping for air, and weighing a few pounds.

Kinzey picked it up. He had always had a fondness for Magicarp. "How did you scare those-".

Suddenly a trio of angry Garados burst around the corner.

"Oh, fuck".


----------



## Vergil (Mar 19, 2010)

*Dante *

"These are your summons?! Skags?" Dante turned looking at Kiya who was standing at the door. "Water beats fire, I know that. What the hell beats sticky corrosive goo?! That's cheating you bastards!" 

It was at that point Dante had an idea. He grinned at the utter foolhardiness of it. The two skags snarled at Dante. He could clearly see their chakra points, however most were located on the underside of the belly, which was rather difficult to get too. He could however immobilise one of them. 

"Kiya, I'd get back if I were you, this may be big."

"Come on you oversized mutt. Let's see what you got." he taunted the fire skag. He had already ade the hand seal as the skag leaped up, pouncing on Dante's body and chomping down hard on his head. There was a poof! and all that was in the skag's mouth was a cardboard cutout of pikachu.

Dante had appeared on the side of the corrosive skag. Dante saw the 6 chakra points on it's shoulder and with frightening speed and accuracy hit them on the left shoulder and left leg. The points were closed off and temporarily it would be unable to move.

The fire skag was enraged at having cardboard in it's mouth and soon disintegrated it by simply breathing.

"That's some nasty breath you got over there." Dante said. The skag seemed to respond to the taunt as if to say 'you ain't seen nothing yet'

The Skag breathed in, open it's mouth and let fly with a tremendous amount of fire.

"Your fire is powerful, but it won't beat this!" Dante spun, unleashing a Kaiten that was infused with Wind. Of course the Fire simply merged with the wind, maing the blast even bigger, but due to the fierce direction of the fuuten jutsu it successfully deflected from Dante. However, what was left was a giant ball of fire as Dante spun. In order to get rid of it, he pumped more Wind chakra out, causing a massive explosion of fire that enveloped the entire cinema foyer, eliminating the badass corrosive and all the whelps and adult skags in the room.

Dante stopped spinning, his hair and coat singed. "Booyeah!" he grinned and then fell to one knee as he regained his stamina again.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 20, 2010)

*Zeke?*

Having only known Dante for a short amount of time, Zeke figured that whatever he was going to do wouldn?t be a bit safe or sane.  He was right.  Quickly Zeke dived back through the hole in the wall forgetting he was in a dress, frankly forgetting that he was acting like Kiya completely as the explosion happened behind him.  She was in midair as the fire blasted through the lobby.  

?Damn that man is a fool??  Kiya grumbled disentangling herself from the chairs she had landed on.  ?Now what is he going to do??  The thought of the summons he was going up against chilled her to the bone.  Zeke knew full well what they were capable of.  

The huge fire skag stood stunned for a moment then let out one of it?s horrible shrieks.  ?Damn it.  If Kiya was here she would be able to??  His thought faltered.  She wasn?t here and yet her summons were.  ?I didn?t summon them!?  She yells hopping back through the hole.  ?Why are they here??  At her words the big flaming beast, the skag not Dante, turned toward her and screamed again.  

?Has to be something??  Zeke completely forgot about being Kiya once more as he eyed the now almost completely destroyed lobby for something to defend himself and Dante with, as the shinobi was down and out for the moment.  That was when he spotted the water fountain.  He concentrated staring at it and swept his hand once, then twice.  ?Come on I know you are in those pipes??  Kiya growled a bit of sweat popping out on her forehead.  ?Come on??  Finally the it began to shake slightly before flying off, directly at the skag.  

It screamed in outrage as the fountain hit it, then a loud hissing could be heard when the water blasted into it.  The flaming beast stumbled back and clawed at the spray of water before going up into a cloud of smoke.  The pair were completely drenched along with the lobby but at least for the moment the fires were out.  ?You okay??  Kiya asked Dante standing in front of him.  Her dress was soaked, clinging, and practically transparent.  Zeke being a guy, didn?t even realize or think about it.  ?We should get going??  she put out a hand to help him up.

*Kiya/Tora?*

It wasn?t a long walk to the city and the group hurried their way there, while Tora went from dancing around Shale in circles chanting, ?I?m a wizard!  I?m a wizard!?  to running up to the others and asking.  ?Did you know I?m a wizard??  Her eyes were shiny as she looked around the group.

?Yes Tora.  But, for the moment we need to use those powers of your to help the city.?  Kiya chuckled at her friends exuberance.

?Okay!  What should I do first??  Tora bounced around her.  ?Huh?  Huh?  Huh?  What should I do first Kiya??

?How about beating that thing up.  Just be careful it?s spits??  Kiya began but Tora had taken off before she could finish her warning.  ?Acid??  She sighed eyeing one of Zeke?s summons.  The big purple lobster looking thing eyed the group and readied to send a ball of acid there way.  Only the little blue haired girl was too fast.  

?Haaaaaa!?  Tora called jumping into the air at a dead speed run.  She blasted forward, her foot sinking deep into the crabworm?s face.  The kunoichi didn?t even pause as she stepped on it?s back and moved to the one behind it while the first went up in a cloud of smoke.  ?Yaaaaaaaa!?  Tora finished jumping in the air and spinning kicking the other one a bit away before it to disappeared.  

?Damn Tora??  Kiya stood her mouth opened wide and a large pile of earth crumbling near her.  ?Those things are damn hard to??  She just let the sentence fall as she shook her head and they kept going toward town she continued to glance at the hyper girl with a new found respect.

*Heather?*

?That boy was a bit??  Heather paused as she watched him head toward the city.  ?I wonder what he is like in action.?  she stood for awhile contemplating what to do next then decided she better head into the city in case Kanko decided he wanted a report from her.  ?In a situation like this I doubt I could bullshit my way out of it.?  Sighing she moved toward her car.

Driving the slick red corvette she avoid the worst of the monsters with her skilled driving.  ?This is a bit strange??  Heather mumbled shifting gears and drifting around corners.  Eventually she came to a spot where she could go no further.  In the middle of the road stood a large fire breathing lizard and several smaller reptiles running around between it?s legs.  ?It better not scratch my car!?  She yelled jumping out just as the fire blasted the front of the ?vet and melting the front.  ?FUCK!?  Heather yelled before running forward.

*Mikael/Lillith/Brick?*

*?This will be too easy.? * Mikael grinned cracking his knuckles as the other two readied themselves.  He took three steps forward then paused as they heard loud grating sound and the buildings around them began to shake.  *?What is the meaning of this?!?*  he yelled at the other two as if they were to blame.

?Stop with your madness!?  Lillith yelled at him believing he was the causing the commotion and thinking about the innocent people in the building.  

They weren?t able to respond to the others accusations before bricks began to fall and the building collapsed into the alley between them causing them all to run and jump out of the way.  It severed all communication while something screamed from the other side hidden by the dust and flying debris.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Mar 21, 2010)

*Ibara*

"S-Summon animals?" She asked, confused. She knew little about the summoning jutsu, but she had heard of it. She reached into her bag. "Lemme change real quick." Ibara said, making a handsign. A large closed flower bud surrounded her and she changed inside. The bud bloomed and burst into many petals.

Ibara had changed into a tight full-body jumpsuit without sleeves. "Okay, I'm ready." She said, running forward, toward where the van was by following Inka and Tsuya.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 21, 2010)

*Kinzey Warholic*

Kinzey ran down the street, trying to outpace the garados and simultaneously avoid their attacks. He was still carrying the magicarp, either too determined to keep it or too stupid to drop it. He had to find help quick. He knew no police would help, as they would be too busy fighting other monsters, and no pedestrians were around to call the police. His only hope, though he loathed having to admit it, was getting the help of ninja.

"SOMEBODY SAVE ME!!!!!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 26, 2010)

Inka blushes as she watches the girl catch up to the twins. _ ‘Stop Gawking Inka, don’t want to make her feel awkward.’ _Inka thinks to herself, running with the other two.

Tsuya begins to contemplate the best plans for taking out each type of summon.  As she and Inka leap into the back of the armored van, then Inka Picks the girl up, setting her on the metal as she closes the door.

Okibi grins in the driver’s seat, “Hold on tight girls!” he exclaims from the front seat as the tires begin to screech on the asphalt.  The girls get thrown around in the back a bit as he takes sharp corners.  The van goes onto two wheels at one point, making Tsuya break her callous demeanor for a moment to yell at her father with her sister.

They stop with a skid, letting the girls out the doors in the back, they see an oversized yellow rat-like animal with two flaming Jackals on either side of it.
_____________

Shale watches the midget of a girl take out the two crabworms, emitting a low chuckle.

A crabworm shows itself right in front of Yuki, she brings the broom over her head and begins to beat the crabworm with the wooden shaft of her broom.  Nobara giggling at Yuki’s speed when it comes to beating giant insects.

"Stay!  Away!  From!  Me!" Yuki yells, as Tiger stays by her feet.

A giant rock that looks like a pokemon comes charging at the girls after that crabworm disappears.

“ONIX!” It exclaims, snaking around the corner.  Nobara takes out her gun, shooting between the Onix’s eyes, only chipping at the massive rock it is made of.

It collides with shale who stepped in front of the group, she slams her fists into it’s rock body, both of them getting alittle shaken from the hits.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 27, 2010)

*Kinzey Warholic*

"Gyah, take your damn magikarp back!" Kinzey yelled, dropping it. One of them stopped to eat it and then continued with the others after him. "What the fuck?!?" he exclaimed.

As he turned the corner, he saw A melted red corvet in the street and a bunch of lizards beyond it, one of them spewing fire. When he got closer, he saw Heather trying to fight them.

As he reached her, he turned back to back with her, so that he could face the garydos, saying "Fancy meeting you here. It's nice running into someone else, though I doubt that this is going to make it easier for either of us. Sorry about that. So, got any ideas?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 27, 2010)

*Mion/Morrigan.*

Both stepped out into the chaos via a derelict building. 

"That's a shit load of summons..." Mion said looking around her. The buildings had all manner of things crawling over them and the skies were filled with creatures. Mion spotted a giant bat. 

"You think if I defeated it, that the king of that particular summon would be grateful?"

"I would think so, they view each member as part of a family so tis more than likely that it would be the case." Morrigan said looking up, "You would need to do it on your own though. I certainly do not feel I want to even go near that flying rodent."

"It 's right up my alley. I'll see you later" Mion's fingers turned to spikes as she quickly scampered up the side of the building. Mion hadn't realised just how large the bat was as it got bigger and bigger as she climbed higher and higher. 

The grotesque face turned and looked at Mion, it's ears perking up as the sonar located her whereabouts. The bat swooped to her in a rabid frenzy, Mion leaped off the building, spinning like an olympic gymnast in the air and landing on the back of the animal. She was a good 10 stories high.

The bat screamed and plunged to the ground suddenly and then back up, just as fast, attempting to shake Mion off. It almost worked. Mion bounced off the winged animal, looking up to the sky. She arched her back and thrust out her hands shooting her nails into its back and regaining purchase on her mount. She wrapped her slender legs around it's body and squeezed.

"Ah..now be a good rodent and go back where you came from!" she said ruffling the hair on it's head and then sending spikes from all over her inner thighs into the beast, immediately causing the instincts to kick in and sending it back to it's own dimension.

Mion fell from the sky, closing her eyes as she did so and enjoying the weightlessness. She felt her entire body being enveloped in water, slowing her and finally her feet gently touching the ground.

"You do realise that I may have been busy don't you? That perhaps I may not have been able to save you?" Morrigan said dispelling the water fountain and bubble that brought her to the ground.

"You're the most powerful, not to mention beautiful, mage in all of the west country. Nothing in this area could give you a problem." Mion said heading into a clothes shop with her, in order to loot it

"Sucking up won't get you anywhere you know...but I appreciate the comment, thank you. Now let's go before some hydra comes and swallows us whole, yes?"

_______________________

Dante

He watched with growing curiousity. It was true, he knew little to nothing about the emotional crap about women but there was one thing he did know. It came from years of fighting...training, with his mother and Vergil. That was the slight differences in fighting stance between a man and a woman. It was subtle, barely noticable to the human eye but it was there and it was primal. The positioning of the fingers, the aggression of the stance, the habits. Everything he had observed of his mother was noticable in their absence as he watched Kiya. Kiyas stance was more akin to Vergils.

"I...is Kiya actually a dude...?" Dante said shivering horribly. "Sorry toots I promised myself I wouldn't but I gotta know." he used his byakugan to look through her dress and underwear and then shook his head at what he saw. "Well everything is right and proper there. I don't get it..."

Kiya pulled off an impressive water jutsu to defeat the fire creature and the water soaked clothes made that body of hers so much hotter. All her trophies were on display and Dante wasn't a guy who wouldn't look. He sttared. And drooled a bit.

"Heh awesome tits." he said in a daze, "but I got something I gotta ask first. Have....you had any major...um...operations done? Like you know. Have you ever, uh, had to pee standing up and then realised you didn't like peeing standing up and thought you were more of a sit down pisser?" he asked in a dumb attempt to be tactful.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 28, 2010)

*Zeke…*

Confusion spread across Kiya’s face.  “What the hell are you talking about?”  She said her thoughts going from confused to surprise then to outrage.  ‘Kiya would kill him!’  Zeke almost laughed but kept his cool.  ‘This is a good out for me…’  He thought before letting the rage pour out.  “Are you implying something?  What is your issue?  Is it because a girl can beat a guy?  Are you jealous that my moves were so much better than yours?”  Kiya stomped her foot in anger.  

“I knew you were an idiot to begin with!  But, noooo…”  Kiya took a deep breath.  “I just had to go on this farce of a date with you!”  She glared at him and continued.  “You didn’t even have the balls to protect me from that woman!  So though I pee sitting down…I do believe I’m the one that has more gumption then you!”  She whirled around at that point and stormed out the door in a bit of a relief.


*Heather…*

Raising an eyebrow Heather looked at Kinzey over her shoulder.  “One might even think you are stalking me…”  She laughed good naturedly while she took in their predicament.  “Well you are the student and I am the teacher.  So why don’t you tell me…or better yet show me what you would do right about now.”  She chuckled again.  “So you are surrounded by your enemies.  What do you do?”

Heather stood for a moment waiting for his response then eyed her car again.  “Ah fuck it!  Those damn things are going to pay!  I don’t think my insurance covers melted by Godzilla!”  She yelled glaring at the lizard breathing fire.  Then she looked at the gyardos.  “What the hell are those from…”  Heather muttered then looked shocked.  “Here?”  She shook her head then concentrated.  “I got it…”  She raced forward and stood in front of the lizard though only showed him her side while her other side was pointed at the pokemon.  “You’re going to pay!”  She yelled flinging out her arms toward both sides.

When her hands reached as far as they could, needles of glass went flying toward them.  At the contact the lizard opened it’s mouth to spew the fire.  She cringed hoping that she hadn’t miss judged.  But, she was right.  The gyrados sent two blasts of water cannons in her direction just as the lizard opened it’s mouth.  The creature and the smaller ones around it went up in smoke.  “Alright!  That was lesson number two!  Show me what you got!”  Heather yelled toward Kinzey before running to the side to avoid the next jet of water.


*Kiya/Tora…*

The contact between the onix and Shale caused the ground to shake.  “Holy crap!”  Tora said her eyes wide as she took in the size of it.  

“This is really odd…”  Kiya said looking up at the creature.

“I don’t know if my pet rock can beat it.  I mean rock against rock!  You need paper to win!”  Tora roared with laughter at her joke.

“Nice Tora…”  Kiya giggled surprised that she could do that right now.  “You got the last two.  I will deal with this one.” she thought for a moment.  “What beats rock?”

“Ummm…In what?“

“Pokemon of course.“

“OH!  I didn’t even recognize it!  Um…Water and fighting!”

“Give me a good water and fighting pokemon…”

“That would be….”  Tora thought hard for a moment while tapping her head with her wand.  “Poliwrath!”

“Got it!”  Kiya said racing forward.  A green light surrounded her as she changed from her normal form into that of a poliwrath.  

“Poliwrath I choose you!”  Tora yelled laughing.

“POLIWRATH!”  Kiya yelled as she got near the onix and slammed her fist into it’s side at the same time that she let out a jet of water.

“Poliwrath use Dynamic Punch and Water Gun!”  Tora continued to laugh as she directed the pokemon.

As the punch and water connected the onix let out a roar then burst into a cloud of smoke causing Shale to stumble forward and she fell on her face in the mud.

“Onix and Shale can no longer battle!  Poliwrath wins!”  Tora jumped into the air in excitement as the laughter continued to erupt from her joined by Kiya’s laughter as she changed backed.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 29, 2010)

"With pleasure!" Kinzey laughed. He turned to face the trio of Garydos. _Just because water beats fire doesn't mean that fire stops cooking flesh!_ Kinzey thought.

He performed the needed hand seals and shot a fire ball at each of the Garydos. The began rithing in pain as the fire began to eat their flesh.

Next he pulled a bunch of needles out of his pocket and used his torpedo needle jutsu to launch them at one of the few areas of the fish's body that was uncovered: the eyes.

Now blind, the pokemon began slamming into anything nearby. One of their tails smashed the ground near Kinzey, throwing him backwards. He ended up slaming into Heather. As they flew through the air, Kinzey spun around so that he was behind her.

When they fell, he hit the asphalt first, slamming his head against the ground as she landed on top of him. After he helped her up, he said "Don't worry, I'm ok". He then proceeded to crumple to the ground where he was knocked out.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 29, 2010)

*Dante*

He sat on the ground and sat thinking. Not something he normally did but the situation totally had him stumped. "I'm sure I'm not wrong about this....that was definitely a guys stance. Definitely. I need to make sure though." he let Kiya storm off, shrugging his shoulders and looked outside. More beasties were around and he saw Mion and some other woman coming out of a store with some bags. 

"I don't care if she is part of the school, I feel like she needs to be taught a lesson. It'll help me with my problem too." Dante ran towards the pair of them and stopped just infront of Mion

"You. You're about to get your ass kicked for being a bitch."

*Mion.*

She was feeling slightly better and drier, having looted the store clean for all the tops and skirts her size. Her good mood was immediately ruined by the red leather clad idiot that now stood before her.

"Oh? You want to settle this huh? Fine you god damned fuckhead. Take this!"

Mion slammed her palm into the ground, sending spikes coming up from the ground where Dante was standing. He casually stepped out of the way. 

"Sorry sweetie, byakugan sees all. Ain't nothing you can...." Dante was interrupted as Mion lunged at him with inhuman speed, swiping at his face, Dante dodging but just barely, leaving a scratch below the eye. 

"If I scratch out your eyes, then it won't be a problem right?" Mion grinned sadistically. Dante realised that he had a real fight on his hands, but with that first move his theory had been proved right. The stance, the movement, all of it was feminine. Psycho, but feminine. It was a beautiful thing to see and Mion was actually quite sexy.

"Hey! HEY! What the fuck is that look for?!" Mion said noticing the distant look in his eyes as he was looking her up and down.

"I think he is quite taken with you." Morrigan laughed.

"In the middle of battle?! Are you insane?!" Mion said dumbfounded. "I...I have never..." she shook her head, "in all my life met a bigger idiot than you!" she spun away. She had no problem with men checking her out. It's how she usually got what she wanted. This however was different and she wasn't sure she liked it, in the middle of battle, after suffering an injury, that's all this man could think about.

"Dante. You've already lost the fight." Mion said, spitting at where he stood.

Dante looked with an eyebrow raised. "Hah. that's where you're wrong toots. I have the byakugan. I'm used to fighting whilst seeing people naked. In fact, you're naked right now. I have almost a constant hard.."

"Please, for all that is good in the world, do not finish that sentence..." Morrigan said, equally as stunned. Mion on the other hand felt compelled to cover her chest and between her legs with her hands.

"You know, that makes you even more sexy.." Dante said grinning, "in addition...." He raced towards Mion and was right infront of her in a flash, "you're the one who's lost."

He thrust his palms out out to the stomach the other to the chest and sent Mion flying backwards, Dante exhaling slowly afterwards.

Mion lay on the ground, and then got up on all fours looking at Dante  like some rabid animal. Just before she was about to pounce, Morrigan stepped in front of her.

"Allow me." she said her yellow snake like eyes fixating on Dante. She aimed her staff at him

"And what are you supposed to be? Some sort of wiza..." his sentence was cut short by what could only be described as a tidal wave of fire heading towards him. "Holy shit!"

Dante ran. It was certain that the trick he used with the fire skag would not work on a fire jutsu of this level. The wave of fire consumed all, setting cars ablaze and causing windows to smash, such was the temperature of it. He sprinted for a few blocks, the fire wave not dissapating

"Why does everyone want to set me on fire today!!" he shouted as he ran. As he did so he spotted Kiya and Tora, "Hey! Help!!" he shouted as he ran towards them, the fire wave in hot pursuit (sorry )

*General Sten*

"Deploy the scouts." he said into the phone, curtly and with enough force to have the man on the other ends voice break as he said "yessir!"

*Downtown Konoha*

A whole army of drones,



poured out into the city, firing at anything that had a higher than average chakra capacity. A few drones went towards Heather and Kinzey.

"Please come quietly, by order of the Minister of Defence of New Konoha. You will be taken to the nearest shinobi processing station for the safety of the citizens of Konoha." it said in an overly happy and friendly tone. The Drone had a strong sheild on it, with a solitary small hole in it for where it fired it's laser from.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 1, 2010)

*Kiya/Tora…*

The girls tried to stifle their laughter as they looked down at the large living statue that was still laying deep in the mire.  

Lifting her head slightly Shale’s voice came thick through the mud.  “If it doesn’t stop it’s laughter I will crush a few things it definitely will miss.”  With that she began to get to her feet.

After a few seconds they could no longer contain their laughter any longer and it erupted from the four girls standing around.  Tora was practically on the ground holding her stomach as she laughed while Kiya stood next her in not much better shape.

Through the laughter Kiya heard a voice and a cry for help.  She wiped a tear from her cheek and turned still chuckling.  What she saw sobered her immediately.  Normally if Dante had coming running toward her in a few and panic she would have rolled her eyes and told him to help himself.  That would be of course when he wasn’t being chased by a huge wall of fire.  “What the hell!”  Kiya yelled her eyes wide in surprise.

“Wh-what is th-the m-mat-tter?”  Tora choked out then turned.  “CRAP!”  She screamed jumping to her feet.

“It will be here in seconds!”  Kiya’s head whipped around looking for something to help but didn’t find anything nearby.  “Damn it!”  She yelled bending and slamming her hands on the ground just as Dante was about fifteen feet from them.  

With in seconds a dome of earth covered the small group.  The roar of the fire could be heard even through the thickness of dirt around them each looking wide eyed at the wall.  For a moment it began to shake as if the flame would eat right through it but it held even if the temperature inside rose drastically.  “Damn it…”  Kiya groaned then sighed as the sound faded away.  She waited for a few moments before raising her hands and letting the clay slide back to the ground.  Unfortunately the heat from the fire had baked the outer layer into a nice ceramic dome.  

“Everyone okay?”  Kiya looked around while wiping sweat from her brow.  “Great…”  She grumbled looking up at their new ceiling before turning toward Dante.  “Who in the hell did you piss off enough to cause that?”  Kiya glared at him.  

“Wow!  Cool!  I wanna be able to do that!”  Tora exclaimed running her hand on the wall then placing her ear on it and tapping.  “Sweet!”


*Heather…*

“Nice…”  Heather slapped the palm of her hand to her forehead as she looked down at Kinzey.  “Well it gives me an excuse to go back to the school.”  She put her hands under his arms and began to drag him back to her car.  “Damn I didn’t know it was that bad!”  Heather yelled dropping Kinzey to the ground with out caring and running her hand over the corvette’s hood.  “My poor baby…”  She sighed then glared around.  “Fuck!”

Running her hand through her hair she stood tapping her foot for a moment.  “Somebody is going to fix that…”  Heather growled then opened the car door.  “Damn it!”  She swore closing the door and moving back to Kinzey.  “Alright lets get you inside…” 

After opening the car door she maneuvered Kinzey inside and closed it before heading to the drive side.  What she heard then stopped her in her tracks.  "Attention hostile: if you would allow us to murder you peacefully, it would be appreciated, and make your clean-up easier. Thank you." The voice was mechanical and made her skin crawl.

“Oh hell no…”  Heather said throwing a few glass needles toward it but it didn’t seem to effect the drone.  “Fuck!”  She jumped into the car and turned the key.  Nothing happened.  “Oh fuck no…”  Heather practically cried before trying again.  The engine roared to life.  “Thank you…”  She mumbled putting the car in gear and hitting the gas.  

The tires spun on the asphalt, the water making it slick and not good for grip.  But, the car finally caught and shot forward not moment too soon.  The ground behind them exploded as a laser shot from the robot.  "At Atlas, safety is our primary concern. When near drone, please avoid shooting, cursing, skipping, and/or jump-roping." It said speeding after the car as Heather weaved through the streets.


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 7, 2010)

Kinzey awoke to the sound of a racing car and the safety assurances of a robot. Sitting up, he looked out the back window and asked redundantly "I'm guessing he is not our friend?". A laser blast then shattered the back windshield and burnt a gaping hole through the unoccupied front seat. This attack was accompanied by a pre-recorded "At Atlas, we pride ourselves on our customer service. In the event of any accidental maiming, amputations, electrocutions, liquifications, or deaths, please contact your nearest Quality Assurance representative".

Surveying the nearby buildings, Kinzey called to Heather "Drive through that gas station!".

As they swerved past the gas tanks, Kinzey shot a fireball at one, sending the robot sky high in the resulting explosion. If it could survive that, he doubted they could kill it. "Well, teacher, this has been a fun field trip, but I think its time we returned to school" he remarked sarcasticaly.


----------

